# 2018 Haying/farming pictures



## Teslan

Happy New Years folks. Time to start the 2018 haying pictures. I'll start off. I'm in Panama right now. Attached are a couple pictures. The first is my youngest son and his cousin riding a horse in a newly built horse arena my in laws have built. 2nd is a picture of they hay they buy here. Baling hay in Panama has become a thing the last couple years here. I was told that 3 years ago hay bales were $10 a bale. Now more people are baling hay so it is down to $5. I don't think it looks very good, but I imagine haying here is much like haying in the deep south and Florida. Lots of humidity. They say the horses seem to like eating dry hay better then the pasture hay. I've noticed hay balers for sale now at the farm equipment dealers here. Some weird orange balers at one dealer. I don't know the brand yet, but I don't see a fly wheel. The 3rd pic is some of my inlaws land from my drone. They run a cement form making business where they make culverts and the like (huge paying business for them). The new arena on the right and their home. I guess they are planning on having horse events at some point as they are currently building some grandstands. They've imported several horses from the U.S. Including the one in the picture.


----------



## woodland

Teslan that's a little warmer looking than here. Yesterday morning was -40 with the windchill and this afternoon was just above freezing which is awesome for us but a little stressful on the critters. We weaned everyone before Christmas and last week moved the bunches out to where they'll spend the winter until calving starts mid April. We despise hauling manure so they spend as little time on the home quarter as possible.








This is the bred heifers and a few skinny cows going out a half mile west of home.








This is the main cow herd with a two mile road trip ending up a mile east of home.


----------



## Teslan

woodland said:


> Teslan that's a little warmer looking than here. Yesterday morning was -40 with the windchill and this afternoon was just above freezing which is awesome for us but a little stressful on the critters. We weaned everyone before Christmas and last week moved the bunches out to where they'll spend the winter until calving starts mid April. We despise hauling manure so they spend as little time on the home quarter as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1032.JPG
> This is the bred heifers and a few skinny cows going out a half mile west of home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1033.JPG
> This is the main cow herd with a two mile road trip ending up a mile east of home.


Yes that looks kinda frosty. It isn't to bad in Colorado right now I guess. Highs of 50 lows of 15. We go home to Colorado in about a week. The most jarring thing when we go home is how everything is so brown and dead looking compared to the greens and flowers here.


----------



## VA Haymaker

Field clean-up underway, gathering some earlier cut firewood around the perimeter of one of my hay fields...


----------



## Hayjosh

This pretty much sums up how my winter is going. We've had about 40 inches of snow so far, almost all of it came in December.

The last two pics came from winter 2014 which was just miserable. We had over 120 inches of snow that year, and it was a record for us with a minimum ground cover of at least 24 inches of snow for 3 consecutive months. It just snowed and snowed, and never melted away in between. We usually get a lot of snow but then get a nice melt before more comes. My horse ran out of the pen when I was opening a gate and then he instantly regretted it. I also had to scoop some serious snow off the barn roof to keep it from collapsing.


----------



## Teslan

Hayjosh said:


> This pretty much sums up how my winter is going. We've had about 40 inches of snow so far, almost all of it came in December.
> 
> The last two pics came from winter 2014 which was just miserable. We had over 120 inches of snow that year, and it was a record for us with a minimum ground cover of at least 24 inches of snow for 3 consecutive months. It just snowed and snowed, and never melted away in between. We usually get a lot of snow but then get a nice melt before more comes. My horse ran out of the pen when I was opening a gate and then he instantly regretted it. I also had to scoop some serious snow off the barn roof to keep it from collapsing.


Wow that is a lot of snow. In Colorado where I lurk we have had maybe 2 inches. The mountains where our irrigation water is from do not look good with the snowpack. Which is 80 percent of average. That can change alot, but if it doesn't I might need to buy some excellent orchard grass hay from you guys back east to sell.


----------



## Hayjosh

Teslan said:


> Wow that is a lot of snow. In Colorado where I lurk we have had maybe 2 inches. The mountains where our irrigation water is from do not look good with the snowpack. Which is 80 percent of average. That can change alot, but if it doesn't I might need to buy some excellent orchard grass hay from you guys back east to sell.


Here we're only 40 miles east of Lake Michigan so we get lake effect snow and it dumps on us. Really big fat snowflakes that accumulate quickly. But at least it doesn't blow or drift like it does in Iowa (where I'm originally from).

I make some really nice orchard grass hay, just not a lot of it. That's what happens when you're miniscule. I'll probably only do 32 acres this summer, which is a lot for me.


----------



## CowboyRam

We don't have much on the ground here in Riverton, maybe four inches. We got our record snowfall last winter, so I am OK with it going somewhere else. I think we are going to be OK for water here for this year; they say all of our reservoirs are filled up.


----------



## luke strawwalker

Hauled up some rounds to Shiner (100 miles west) and fed today-- Mom called this morning and said that we're supposed to be rain/sleet/ice crap that was supposed to hit these parts tomorrow evening around 4 moved up 12 hours and supposed to hit 4am tomorrow... SO I made the hay run today instead of tomorrow so I don't have to drive in it. Must be something to it or else they've just spooked everybody real good, because they already canceled school for tomorrow before Keira and I even got back from Shiner at 7:30 or so tonight...

Dripped all the faucets on Mom's house, well, and the faucet going to the valve to supply the old house, end of her porch faucets, and turned the solar water well pump off to the pond (the 2 inch feed pipe going to the pond tends to freeze up overnight and then the pump starts trying to pump water up against solid ice the next morning, so we just turn off the solar panels til the cold weather is past... Dripped all the faucets here on the front and back and east end of the house when I got got back this evening, and gotta leave the faucet running low in the sink... Sure don't want it to freeze up!

Anyway, looking to be pretty miserable day tomorrow-- was 60 degrees when we got home but it's supposed to fall to freezing tonight, barely creep above freezing tomorrow (maybe) and then down into the mid-low 20's tomorrow night, and stay below freezing for Wednesday and Wednesday night, then crawl up above freezing Thursday and freeze again Thursday night... Supposed to warm back up for Friday, Saturday, Sunday, and Monday and then do the same thing next week...

Winter's flat got a grip on us here...

Later! OL J R


----------



## Swv.farmer

Here in South West Virginia we're looking for two to four starting at 4am till 7 pm tomorrow evening.


----------



## endrow

Snowed lightly here all day we're probably at 3 in and now at Sunset it's really starting to pick up


----------



## luke strawwalker

Brrrr... NASTY weather here today... currently 21 degrees and falling. Won't hit freezing til tomorrow afternoon. Power failed at about 6-630 this morning, came back on about 8, failed again at about 9, didn't come on til noon. Outside faucets froze up at some point during that time. Did manage to keep water on in the house, but we're running the faucets at about half throttle to keep the water moving. Had to cut a foam cooler to put over the water well points and put a trouble light with a 60 watt bulb in it to keep them from freezing up. What a mess. Woke up to freezing rain and sleet pinging off the bedroom windows, and got pretty cool in the house before the power came back on. It had JUST got warm again when the power quit the second time, got pretty cool again before it came back on. Sandwich for lunch because no power to cook anything.

Cows came up from the pasture and huddled behind the house out of the wind... took turns going out to the trailer with the bale sitting on it. They had ice on their coats and ears, just miserable.

They moved back down to the pasture when I was out working on the well...









Later! OL J R


----------



## Teslan

luke strawwalker said:


> Brrrr... NASTY weather here today... currently 21 degrees and falling. Won't hit freezing til tomorrow afternoon. Power failed at about 6-630 this morning, came back on about 8, failed again at about 9, didn't come on til noon. Outside faucets froze up at some point during that time. Did manage to keep water on in the house, but we're running the faucets at about half throttle to keep the water moving. Had to cut a foam cooler to put over the water well points and put a trouble light with a 60 watt bulb in it to keep them from freezing up. What a mess. Woke up to freezing rain and sleet pinging off the bedroom windows, and got pretty cool in the house before the power came back on. It had JUST got warm again when the power quit the second time, got pretty cool again before it came back on. Sandwich for lunch because no power to cook anything.
> 
> Cows came up from the pasture and huddled behind the house out of the wind... took turns going out to the trailer with the bale sitting on it. They had ice on their coats and ears, just miserable.
> 
> They moved back down to the pasture when I was out working on the well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screenshot_20180116-083823.jpg
> 
> Later! OL J R


Umm... Luke. 32 degrees is freezing. You say its 21 degrees, but won't get to freezing until tomorrow afternoon. It's freezing now.  Edit: Ok I'm an idiot. Won't get up to freezing until tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## FarmerCline

Was supposed to only get an inch or two of snow today but we ended up with 5-6 inches. Was really coming down right before daylight this morning and then had snow showers on and off all day.













Hayden


----------



## luke strawwalker

Teslan said:


> Umm... Luke. 32 degrees is freezing. You say its 21 degrees, but won't get to freezing until tomorrow afternoon. It's freezing now.  Edit: Ok I'm an idiot. Won't get up to freezing until tomorrow afternoon.


yeah, sorry, kinda jumped around telling my story a little more than I should have... probably wasn't clear.

Later! OL J R


----------



## IH 1586

endrow said:


> Snowed lightly here all day we're probably at 3 in and now at Sunset it's really starting to pick up


Does Juno have issues pushing up feed if you get snow or ice on the cement? Have only seen them inside.


----------



## PaMike

Endrow, Explain how those feed "robots" work. I have seen pics of them but never knew how they work...


----------



## endrow

This is the robots 1st year so far he has not missed a day . His only capability is to push feed back. If there were a major storm of snow are ice . we would not let him go to the outside feed aisle .All changes to his routes are made by Smart Phone via blue tooth .He pushes back every hour except after the mixer empties he goes 4 times 15 mins. apart He has his own little house that he goes into and can connect himself to a charger


----------



## Bgriffin856

Should put these in last years thread but I'll put them here. Had some beautiful weather the first of December had the grass not been frozen and dead the cows would've been grazing
















What a mouse/mole can do with just one small hole in a silage bag









Got lucky and missed out on the heaviest snows. Silver lining to all the cold is the lake is mostly frozen over and slows down the lake effect
















Has been nice being cold and having everything frozen and not dealing with mud


----------



## Bgriffin856

endrow said:


> This is the robots 1st year so far he has not missed a day . His only capability is to push feed back. If there were a major storm of snow are ice . we would not let him go to the outside feed aisle .All changes to his routes are made by Smart Phone via blue tooth .He pushes back every hour except after the mixer empties he goes 4 times 15 mins. apart He has his own little house that he goes into and can connect himself to a charger


Technology is a amazing thing. It is a very intresting and exciting time to be in ag. Atleast in this region of the country (even in this third world country of PA) you have farms that milk cows by hand and put up loose hay farm right next to a mostly robotic dairy farm plus ever other style of dairying in between


----------



## endrow

Our Dairy operation is 10 years overdue for a remodel job. In the nearby future we are going to either quit milking cows or if we do plan to renovate it will be the addition of robotic milkers


----------



## deadmoose

Hayjosh said:


> This pretty much sums up how my winter is going. We've had about 40 inches of snow so far, almost all of it came in December.
> 
> The last two pics came from winter 2014 which was just miserable. We had over 120 inches of snow that year, and it was a record for us with a minimum ground cover of at least 24 inches of snow for 3 consecutive months. It just snowed and snowed, and never melted away in between. We usually get a lot of snow but then get a nice melt before more comes. My horse ran out of the pen when I was opening a gate and then he instantly regretted it. I also had to scoop some serious snow off the barn roof to keep it from collapsing.


Yours will go away quicker, but that is more snow than we have here though.

Subject to change. Forecast calling for 10-20" early next week. Atv might need some help plowing. Kubota might have to mate with snowblower in preparation. I dont think I even hooked it up last year.


----------



## PaMike

endrow said:


> Our Dairy operation is 10 years overdue for a remodel job. In the nearby future we are going to either quit milking cows or if we do plan to renovate it will be the addition of robotic milkers


You are at a tough cross roads. I know you guys mentioned chickens one time. I think that market is about ready to turn the other way( the bad way). Buddy has a cage house and a cage free. Been running the new cage free house for 10 years. Now this year their contract holder said they wont renew the cage free house unless they discontinue the caged house. The caged house isn't inline with their values( happy chickens). They also told them they would have to cut holes in the house for the chickens to have outside access. They never required that in the past 10 years. I think in the past their was a shortage of cage free houses so the farmer could call the shots. Now since their are so many new houses the farmer no longer has the leverage...


----------



## somedevildawg

Ya know, I've ate grass fed beef, very good.....but I ain't never heard anyone say "man you've got to try those cage free eggs, they're unbelievable  " ditto for the meat...


----------



## skyrydr2

somedevildawg said:


> Ya know, I've ate grass fed beef, very good.....but I ain't never heard anyone say "man you've got to try those cage free eggs, they're unbelievable  " ditto for the meat...


 Ain't that the truth...unreal isn't it! Just wait until the neighbors get a wiff or three of them stinky assed birds free ranging...sort-ove.. 1000 birds can ruin a pretty large area in just a few hours.. I can only imagine where this will go as time passes. The granola crunchies will have the farmers living in the barn and the animals in watching tv and playing video games...


----------



## PaMike

My other neighbor has a cage free house with outside access. There is an area 50 ft wide the entire length of the house that is fenced in for the chickens to roam outside. He has trouble with hawks getting the chickens. Talk about a buffet for the hawks!

The other thing that made me laugh is when the house got inspected the last time for whole foods they didnt like his roosting stands in the house. The stands are an "A" shape with rods connecting the two "A"s. They said the rods need to be spread out wider so when the chickens at the top crap the chickens on the bottom don't get hit by it...

As my buddy says "Soon these damn chickens will have a better life than I do"


----------



## Bgriffin856

My cows have a better life than I do.....


----------



## endrow

Dairy was giving us a guide line book Standard Opreating Procedures on how we care for our animals . Book (50pages) filled out by us and our Vet was to verify we care for our animals as instructed in book . Last year the milk inspector was to check our book and do animal welfare inspections to our whole farm . Later this year now they say 3rd party group who is requesting this animal welfare thing . This 3rd party group can come on to our farm to do an animal welfare check all the have to do is have our milk inspector accompany them . Plus we have annual conservation inspection and Nutrient management review ..On our farm where we have our dry cows and springing heifers , the people we rent the farm house to live next to the barn and say someone is trying there damnest to try and fly a drone and get pictures inside the barn .. I chuckle when someone is upset because they got a survey that asks how many acres of hay they grow.


----------



## glasswrongsize

endrow said:


> the people we rent the farm house to live next to the barn and say someone is trying there damnest to try and fly a drone and get pictures inside the barn .. I chuckle when someone is upset because they got a survey that asks how many acres of hay they grow.


I guess everyone has a different level on intrusion they are willing to to endure









Mark


----------



## somedevildawg

endrow said:


> Dairy was giving us a guide line book Standard Opreating Procedures on how we care for our animals . Book (50pages) filled out by us and our Vet was to verify we care for our animals as instructed in book . Last year the milk inspector was to check our book and do animal welfare inspections to our whole farm . Later this year now they say 3rd party group who is requesting this animal welfare thing . This 3rd party group can come on to our farm to do an animal welfare check all the have to do is have our milk inspector accompany them . Plus we have annual conservation inspection and Nutrient management review ..On our farm where we have our dry cows and springing heifers , the people we rent the farm house to live next to the barn and say someone is trying there damnest to try and fly a drone and get pictures inside the barn .. I chuckle when someone is upset because they got a survey that asks how many acres of hay they grow.


Wow...I could not in no way deal with all of that........that drone business would be purty entertaining for a while tho....


----------



## endrow

somedevildawg said:


> Wow...I could not in no way deal with all of that........that drone business would be purty entertaining for a while tho....


 My dad always said don't worry about it we don't have anything to hide, actually I am beginning to worry a bit.


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

110 acres of Lucerne hay baled Wednesday and thursday night. Bloody horrific here atm...No dew last night of baling 38c during the day 43c the following day and today and tomorrow has been upgraded to 44c. Entire next week won't drop below 37c. Edit; did i mention how much i love my new rake  Cut my raking time down by 30% over the old Allen 8227.


----------



## OhioHay

Hay diddle diddle said:


> index.php.jpg 1.jpg 3.jpg 4.jpg 110 acres of Lucerne hay baled Wednesday and thursday night. Bloody horrific here atm...No dew last night of baling 38c during the day 43c the following day and today and tomorrow has been upgraded to 44c. Entire next week won't drop below 37c. Edit; did i mention how much i love my new rake  Cut my raking time down by 30% over the old Allen 8227.


What kinda rake is it?


----------



## endrow

OhioHay said:


> What kinda rake is it?


 very interesting piece of equipment thanks for showing the picture and I would not mind knowing as well who made that rake


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

They're made locally to me (50kms up the road). Small farmer owned engineering business. Her's their website

http://www.berrimahayrakes.com.au/

Mine is a 10 meter contractor, capable of raking 3 swaths from a 13 foot jd conditioner. Apparently they have plans for a 14meter version..


----------



## endrow

I see a small rotary rake in the middle for the kicker . Down there is the rollabar preferred over the rotary.


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

Probably not. Ground drives seem to still win because they're cheaper , then rotary rakes. Seems to be only serious lucerne growers see the benefit of roller bars. Having said that we have only ever run roller bars here. Single MF25 45 years ago , to the Allen about 20 years ago ( 2nd hand and probably already 20 years old) and now the Berrima. Should see me out anyway.


----------



## Hayjosh

somedevildawg said:


> Ya know, I've ate grass fed beef, very good.....but I ain't never heard anyone say "man you've got to try those cage free eggs, they're unbelievable  " ditto for the meat...


Keep grass fed beef as far away from me as you can. Good beef needs marbling and that's why God invented corn. This grass-fed beef fad is a travesty.


----------



## CowboyRam

Hayjosh said:


> Keep grass fed beef as far away from me as you can. Good beef needs marbling and that's why God invented corn. This grass-fed beef fad is a travesty.


I guess if they like their beef as tough as old shoe leather, then go ahead let them eat grass fed beef, but it they want tender, good tasting beef then the beef has to be fat. I will pass on the grass fed as well.


----------



## Monsenhay

On the same subject kind of... That grass fed,1 year old, fat pig was horrible... My 50 I raise a year in a building with a 1/2 acre area is 100 times better.


----------



## skyrydr2

"Grass fed only" needs to be 30 months old to taste really good! Hung for 14-18 days at just above freezing and it will be tender,lean and tasty. Angus strictly grass fed tastes funky and I do not like it at all.. Dexter,Hereford,Devon,and Galloway are good grass feeders but kind of grow slow. 
I have had and raised them on many feeds to get a good taste and found Hereford a really good compromise. Charloise are also pretty good but need supplement to get fatty content. Brewers grain works good but knocks all the certs off the chart. Ok for a local sale but not good to market as grass fed or organic...both granola terms lol


----------



## Farmerbrown2

It's raining buckets here glad it wasn't snow . Not that I don't like snow just don't like feet of snow.


----------



## CowboyRam

We got snow last Saturday, there was not much on the ground when we went out to feed by the Sunday morning I think we had at least five inches on the ground. Today it is cold maybe about 15 above, but the nice and sunny. I am ready for spring; had my fill of winter.





Saturday Morning January 20





We have been having problems with the hydraulics on that 1135 freezing up when it is real cold. Dad thinks is because the control valves are not in the cab, but I am not so sure. I am wondering if it is the fluid itself freezing up; it gets to the point where you can't even move the bucket.


----------



## skyrydr2

Water in the hydraulic oil will freeze up and block the ports.. not good.. you will need to service(flush) your hydraulics I think.
That is a messy time consuming nightmare but in the end well worth the effort. 
Worst thing is it only takes a tiny bit of water to mess things up. 
If the hydraulic valves are in a position that lets water build up around the spools this must be addressed if you are going to use it in freezing cold weather. It can freeze them solid. Shouldn't be an issue if tractor is warmed up and in a garage at night. But left out in the elements.. takes forever to get things warmed.. 
Have these issues all the time with snow grooming equipment...


----------



## CowboyRam

skyrydr2 said:


> Water in the hydraulic oil will freeze up and block the ports.. not good.. you will need to service(flush) your hydraulics I think.
> That is a messy time consuming nightmare but in the end well worth the effort.
> Worst thing is it only takes a tiny bit of water to mess things up.
> If the hydraulic valves are in a position that lets water build up around the spools this must be addressed if you are going to use it in freezing cold weather. It can freeze them solid. Shouldn't be an issue if tractor is warmed up and in a garage at night. But left out in the elements.. takes forever to get things warmed..
> Have these issues all the time with snow grooming equipment...


The tractor is kept in a heated shop overnight, and when it is below freezing it does not take long for the hydraulics to freeze up. I will have to look into flushing the hydraulics.

Thanks.


----------



## somedevildawg

Hayjosh said:


> Keep grass fed beef as far away from me as you can. Good beef needs marbling and that's why God invented corn. This grass-fed beef fad is a travesty.


Well, honestly I've never had a steak from a grass fed cow before only ground beef, and it has always been very good, a bit pricey but very good taste.


----------



## FarmerCline

somedevildawg said:


> Well, honestly I've never had a steak from a grass fed cow before only ground beef, and it has always been very good, a bit pricey but very good taste.


 Yep, those grass fed beef burgers sure were good.....little different taste but very good. Had to pick some up at the grocery store the other week to fix for the rest of my family to try....all gave it a thumbs up. Can't imagine a steak from the same beef wouldn't be good as well.

Hayden


----------



## endrow

on a piece of ground we rent there's an old dump and my grandkids love to go back there and dig around and look for old bottles they say they are looking for one with a Genie in it..
Found an old can back there I haven't seen for a while


----------



## somedevildawg

That's one of them Yankee brews right there endrow, knew it when I couldn't pronounce the name  .....when I spent some time as a youngun up in PA, I was amazed at the diversity when it came to brews....down here it has purty much been the majors...bud, Miller, (whe didn't have Coors until about 30 yrs ago, had to bootleg it in) a little old Milwaukee/Pabst but that's it, while up in the North country in the beautiful Keystone state, it seemed there was no end to the types of beer with strange names (like the one in the pic  ) it was completely foreign to me.....but then again, the folks up there always seemed to have their favorites. Seems y'all might have been trendsetters as I see bars and pubs with a lot brews that have strange names and beer in the can from very small micro breweries. Just one more market that I shoulda jumped on and coulda made a pile of money, my luck.....whodathunkit


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

Another cut done and dusted
































Seriously i know i'm from down under but that is just ridiculous


----------



## Swv.farmer

Yea but it's pretty cool.
Great looking hay.


----------



## Vol

Hay diddle diddle said:


> Another cut done and dusted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180219_070106.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180219_070118.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180219_070327.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180219_111712.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180219_112236.jpg
> 
> Seriously i know i'm from down under but that is just ridiculous


Diddle, what does the term "dusted" mean when referring to hay Down Under? Here in the US it is generally associated with mold when referencing hay.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

Just a saying. "Done and dusted" simply means finished.


----------



## Vol

Hay diddle diddle said:


> Just a saying. "Done and dusted" simply means finished.


That is what I kinda figured....but I was not certain.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Frantz

This one is from about 2 weeks ago. This weekend looked the same, but tomorrow maybe 70 degrees..





  








Farmall C




__
Frantz


__
Feb 20, 2018


----------



## Hayjosh

Hay diddle diddle said:


> Another cut done and dusted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180219_070106.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180219_070118.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180219_070327.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180219_111712.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180219_112236.jpg
> 
> Seriously i know i'm from down under but that is just ridiculous


Proof that the world IS round!


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

Frantz said:


> This one is from about 2 weeks ago. This weekend looked the same, but tomorrow maybe 70 degrees..


 Can't like that.....http://m.weatherzone.com.au/nsw/riverina/berrigan

Bit different here.


----------



## Vol

One of the worst steaks I have ever eaten was grass-fed beef. Like chewing an old pair of shoes. I don't recall eating ground beef in grass-fed, but am sure it would have to be better than grass-fed steak. You do need the fat marbling for a quality tender steak.

Regards, Mike


----------



## OhioHay

Vol said:


> One of the worst steaks I have ever eaten was grass-fed beef. Like chewing an old pair of shoes. I don't recall eating ground beef in grass-fed, but am sure it would have to be better than grass-fed steak. You do need the fat marbling for a quality tender steak.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Grass fed beef needs to be cooked low and slow to help with tenderness. Won't equal grain finished, but comes much closer if cooked right.


----------



## IH 1586

Wife is enjoying our grass fed. We butchered one of ours at 9 months cause he was getting aggressive and absolutely no fat on him and those were some awesome steaks and I don't like steak. A lot of it is in the cooking.

The last one we butchered was a lot better on the fat content and have had nothing but compliments on all the cuts we gave away so either were doing it right or they are buying crap meat.


----------



## PaMike

I have sold grass fed steers for almost 16 years now. I don't know that grass fed beef is really any tastier than a good corn fed animal. I think the real difference is that so much of the grocery store meat, at least in burger and ground form is junk. It has blood mixed in to add weight. It isn't trimmed well etc etc. Someone gets burger or ground beef from an animal that was custom butchered from a small farm and it tastes so much better than beef from a large production facility that has all kinds of filler mixed back in...


----------



## Swv.farmer

I always heard true grass fead beef had a green tint in the fat is this true


----------



## Swv.farmer

I put up a steer for a friend of mine ever year he goes up at 6 months and is killed at 1 year he get all the grain he want and hay and a quart of beer every day.
My friend thinks it's the greatest I don't know but that's what he wants it feed so I do it.
He is disabled so I just follow his instructions.


----------



## swmnhay

Swv.farmer said:


> I always heard true grass fead beef had a green tint in the fat is this true


Yellow fat on non corn fed.

There is a premium white fat market for grain fed cows.akes 90 days on corn to change the fat white.


----------



## skyrydr2

Swv.farmer said:


> I put up a steer for a friend of mine ever year he goes up at 6 months and is killed at 1 year he get all the grain he want and hay and a quart of beer every day.
> My friend thinks it's the greatest I don't know but that's what he wants it feed so I do it.
> He is disabled so I just follow his instructions.


 That is what they do in Kobe Japan for Kobe beef! Except they relax the animal and massage them for 3 hours every day to distribute the marbeling evenly.
I like my beef lean, the fat is a waste of good possible meat. Also strictly grass fed beef has a much higher omega 6 to omega 3 fatty acid ratio. This is much better for you, as you need the omega 6 to be greater to process the omega 3 and this goodness goes straight to your system. 
Silly as it sounds its brain food! And super healthy for your heart and organs but it can't be over cooked or it actually could hurt you. 
What ever the case.. I love a good burger and a juicy steak soo its all good eats to me, the healthy part is a "benny" LOL


----------



## paoutdoorsman

skyrydr2 said:


> And super healthy for your heart and organs but it can't be over cooked or it actually could hurt you.


Can you elaborate on this?


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

skyrydr2 said:


> That is what they do in Kobe Japan for Kobe beef! Except they relax the animal and massage them for 3 hours every day to distribute the marbeling evenly.
> I like my beef lean, the fat is a waste of good possible meat. Also strictly grass fed beef has a much higher omega 6 to omega 3 fatty acid ratio. This is much better for you, as you need the omega 6 to be greater to process the omega 3 and this goodness goes straight to your system.
> Silly as it sounds its brain food! And super healthy for your heart and organs but it can't be over cooked or it actually could hurt you.
> What ever the case.. I love a good burger and a juicy steak soo its all good eats to me, the healthy part is a "benny" LOL


I found an interesting read about the Kobe beef:
https://firstwefeast.com/eat/2016/02/debunking-wagyu-beef-myths


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Long story short: I'm perfectly happy with a "CAB" Filet Mignon! I don't need to spend the price for Kobe anything!


----------



## skyrydr2

paoutdoorsman said:


> Can you elaborate on this?


 Like anything too much is not always better, over cooked meat can become carcinogenic( like creosote) because the fats have now been converted. A little will pass but too much will stay in your intestines and that isn't good.
The human body is capable of processing raw meats yadda yadda you know all this, I hope anyways, this is why most people want their steak medium rare. It is way more healthy for you than one well done that has no fatty acids left and has been converted to coal. LOL


----------



## TJ Hendren

We do prefer the taste of home raised grass beef. It has a more intense beef flavor to me and my better half, although we won't turn down any good steak. In grilling it's the char part you don't want to eat, in many studies it has been proven to be a cause stomach cancer, of course only God knows how much of it was fed to the rats.


----------



## VA Haymaker

A spot we call Crown Hill. Fall planted Timothy.

From:
















To:









????


----------



## VA Haymaker

Massey Ferguson Model 50 Diesel ready to go. Plagued all last year with wiring issues and then a flat rear tire. Got the tire fixed and today the wiring worked out - knock on wood...









Same tractor, filling in (2016) with the New Holland 68 while I was wrestling with the knotters on the JD....

My daughter at the helm and my oldest boy stacking....????


----------



## SCtrailrider

This is my hay fields, last fall I replanted Fescue & Tetraploid Rye.. I spread 17/19/19 2 weeks ago..

1 small 1ac patch & 4ac patch was new ground and around the other fields where I had the trees removed, the rest was over seeded..

The new grass is doing so well it looks like it may want to lodge... I wasn't planing to cut the newly planted places, just let it seed out and clip it late summer..

Their are a few lean spots because right after I planted it we had a week of gulley washers, I plan to loosen the spots up and throw more seed when we dry out some, maybe next weekend..


----------



## VA Haymaker

Tuned-up and ready for the next 50 years... 1968 year model IH Farmall 756 gasser...????


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

Sowing Autumn pasture. Annual ryegrass and subterranean clover


----------



## Vol

Hay diddle diddle said:


> Sowing Autumn pasture. Annual ryegrass and subterranean clover


Well diddle, that clover was a new one on me.....I had to google it!

Regards, Mike


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Looks like a Safemark rear tire on your 756 Bill, don't see too many of them any more!

Had a pair of them on my 4000 Ford, back in the day!


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

Vol said:


> Well diddle, that clover was a new one on me.....I had to google it!
> 
> Regards, Mike


Been growing it here for decades. There's a few different varieties but we find Trikkala is by far the best in my area. Very hard seeded and needs a very good rain or irrigation to strike.


----------



## Bgriffin856

Was just noticeable that some of the fields were starting to green just a tiny bit....now everything is white again..
Atleast this time next week the sun sets an hour later


----------



## Bgriffin856

Nothing ever breaks when its nice out. ...Thursday night just as the nor'easter was starting to put down snow I went to shut the door for the spreader shed and the nut holding the door to the one roller decided to fall off. The one on the back roller had always fallen off atleast once a year....it had been off since January. No problem just pick back of the door up and slide it. So picked it back up and tied it off to the 856 weight box. Baler twine saves the day once again









Yesterday finally got around to welding the brackets to the rollers and getting it fixed


----------



## luke strawwalker

Bgriffin856 said:


> Nothing ever breaks when its nice out. ...Thursday night just as the nor'easter was starting to put down snow I went to shut the door for the spreader shed and the nut holding the door to the one roller decided to fall off. The one on the back roller had always fallen off atleast once a year....it had been off since January. No problem just pick back of the door up and slide it. So picked it back up and tied it off to the 856 weight box. Baler twine saves the day once again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180301_232810-1.jpg
> 
> Yesterday finally got around to welding the brackets to the rollers and getting it fixed


Looks a mite chilly there... OL J R


----------



## FarmerCline

Barley is looking pretty good considering it was planted the week after thanksgiving which is a month late here. 













Hayden


----------



## broadriverhay

Very nice looking FarmerCline


----------



## skyrydr2

Dang that looks like some of the fields I do... surrounded by trees and tough to get dry!
The grass sure looks good though!


----------



## woodland

Just picked up a new toy for Dad last week at a auction sale. Brought it home and gave it some TLC and all new fluids and sent it out to battle with the poplar trees. Dad said the odd tree requires a second hit to bring down but with the old D6 he would have just left them since it was too small. Likes the cab too????

















Got a brush rake too which should make some nicer piles to roast marshmallows next winter????

Adrian


----------



## Vol

Hey that's great Adrian....I bet your Dad really does appreciate that cab. I hope it gives your family great service.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg

Nice Caterpillar woodland...I bet them poplars don't stand a chance when the D8 tracks up to 'em, and this was accomplished before with out a cab... with all that white stuff, I'd say you done went and hit a home run....


----------



## Bgriffin856

Could put one of them to use here. Good deal


----------



## FarmerCline

Orchard grass is looking really good so far. Fertilized it about two weeks ago and it is really tillering out well and making a lot of leafy growth. Wish I could say the same about the alfalfa......I have one field that looks good but the rest look terrible. 













Hayden


----------



## paoutdoorsman

Looking good Hayden. Hard to imagine things being that far along this early. Still pretty much in winter dormancy here.


----------



## IH 1586

Another month and a half before before our fields look like that.


----------



## woodland

Hayden do the trees have no leaves on them yet? Our grass looks like that at the end of May if we're lucky ???? and by then most of the leaves are out on the trees already.

The hilltops just bared off yesterday and the mud/puddle season is underway here. ☃????









That grass looks beautiful.... my cows would be stretching wires to do quality control if we were neighbors ????


----------



## FarmerCline

woodland said:


> Hayden do the trees have no leaves on them yet? Our grass looks like that at the end of May if we're lucky and by then most of the leaves are out on the trees already.
> The hilltops just bared off yesterday and the mud/puddle season is underway here. ☃
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 978ACE20-3C47-4E28-9910-E05652D5AB05.jpeg
> That grass looks beautiful.... my cows would be stretching wires to do quality control if we were neighbors


 Will be about 3 weeks yet before the hardwoods start to leaf out much. Some of the early spring flowering trees have started blooming but no leaves yet. Keep in mind that cool season grasses never go fully dormant with no green growth above ground here. They just kind of sit partially dormant during the winter.....still a little greenish but not really growing. Same thing on alfalfa.

Hayden


----------



## Josh in WNY

It was hard for me to even think about the hay fields when I was clearing 3 foot snowdrifts out of the driveway this morning... I love the snowblower, it makes short work of deep snow.


----------



## skyrydr2

Yup same here on the east coast.. seems every danged Tuesday we get 18" of heavy wet snow .. and its looking like it will happen again next week. Good greif! Its tolerable of that amount is light and fluffy but when its wet and heavy.. it just plain tears stuff up! Transmissions, drive belts on snowblowers, plows and lawns.. YUCK!


----------



## VA Haymaker

Future hayfield. IH 756 Farmall gasser vs autumn olive... ????????????


----------



## VA Haymaker

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Looks like a Safemark rear tire on your 756 Bill, don't see too many of them any more!
> Had a pair of them on my 4000 Ford, back in the day!


Just got back from the farm and remembered to look. The tires, front and back are Safemark


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

5th and final cut. Could one of the mods fix these up please? I don't know why it turns the photos around????


----------



## woodland

Hay diddle diddle my posted pictures turn funny ways when I take them as a "portrait" (holding the phone vertical) instead of "landscape " ( holding the phone horizontal). I've started taking them all horizontally as we put out a calendar every Christmas with pictures from throughout the past year. Hope that helps.

That hay looks great????


----------



## Josh in WNY

Took a lot of driving to get to two auctions this morning, but it was worth it. Picked up a 3pt hitch sprayer to (hopefully) deal with the knapweed invading one of the hay fields. It's a homemade unit with a 110 gallon tank, 20 foot boom, Hypro pump and TeeJet manual control valve with pressure regulator (pros/cons on any of these?).


----------



## IH 1586

Josh in WNY said:


> Took a lot of driving to get to two auctions this morning, but it was worth it. Picked up a 3pt hitch sprayer to (hopefully) deal with the knapweed invading one of the hay fields. It's a homemade unit with a 110 gallon tank, 20 foot boom, Hypro pump and TeeJet manual control valve with pressure regulator (pros/cons on any of these?).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KIMG0398.jpg


The one in Cuba one of your auctions?


----------



## VA Haymaker

Josh in WNY said:


> Took a lot of driving to get to two auctions this morning, but it was worth it. Picked up a 3pt hitch sprayer to (hopefully) deal with the knapweed invading one of the hay fields. It's a homemade unit with a 110 gallon tank, 20 foot boom, Hypro pump and TeeJet manual control valve with pressure regulator (pros/cons on any of these?).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KIMG0398.jpg


I have a sprayer with a Hypro pump, 20 ft boom and tee-jet manual pressure regulator too. The only trouble I had with mine was it was rigged to "suck" liquid out of the top of the tank and would easily loose prime. I re-did it such that the hose existed from the bottom with an inline filter. Also changed to tee-jet air induction nozzles to reduce drift. Tee-jet has a ton of online manuals, including an app for your phone or tablet that makes setting the sprayer easy. The manuals for Hypro are online too. One thing, the lower end Hypro pumps with cast iron housing are prone to easy rusting.

Nice rig.

Good luck,
Bill


----------



## Josh in WNY

IH 1586 said:


> The one in Cuba one of your auctions?


Yeah, I ran up there thinking about the sprayer they had, but didn't like it as much as this one. For what I'm doing, I think the 3pt hitch style will be a little better.



leeave96 said:


> I have a sprayer with a Hypro pump, 20 ft boom and tee-jet manual pressure regulator too. The only trouble I had with mine was it was rigged to "suck" liquid out of the top of the tank and would easily loose prime. I re-did it such that the hose existed from the bottom with an inline filter. Also changed to tee-jet air induction nozzles to reduce drift. Tee-jet has a ton of online manuals, including an app for your phone or tablet that makes setting the sprayer easy. The manuals for Hypro are online too. One thing, the lower end Hypro pumps with cast iron housing are prone to easy rusting.


Mine is already set up to draw spray from the bottom of the tank, I haven't examined the nozzles themselves yet, but I'm pretty sure they are TeeJet. I have already been looking at their website for more info. Thanks for the info about the pump, I'll take a close look at it. It was bought last year and the guy kept it inside his garage for the winter in case it still had water in it, so it's still in really good shape at the moment.


----------



## VA Haymaker

Happy Easter!


----------



## Lewis Ranch

We've been getting rain pretty steady and I burnt this place off about 3 weeks ago then spread some lime which left more tracks than desirable but one of those had to get done kinda things. 3 weeks of rain and warm weather later has the grass and weeds coming on steady and I just couldn't wait any longer to get roundup out on my fields so I had to call in the planes. Knocked out this 100 acres in less than an hour.


----------



## paoutdoorsman

What's the cost per acre for application by plane?


----------



## Lewis Ranch

paoutdoorsman said:


> What's the cost per acre for application by plane?


Pretty reasonable actually, only $7.50 an acre


----------



## endrow

Lewis Ranch said:


> Pretty reasonable actually, $7.50 an acre


 that is reasonable, they charged a bit more than that to spray corn with fungicide here by plane.


----------



## paoutdoorsman

Lewis Ranch said:


> Pretty reasonable actually, only $7.50 an acre


Wow, that is surprisingly reasonable. I pay more than that for application with the spray companies big 80' sprayer.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Lewis Ranch said:


> Pretty reasonable actually, only $7.50 an acre


Do they charge @ acre or @ hour?


----------



## Ranger518

paoutdoorsman said:


> What's the cost per acre for application by plane?


They charge $7.50 a acer for plane and $5.00 a acer for ground rig around here.


----------



## Lewis Ranch

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Do they charge @ acre or @ hour?


$7.50 per acre no hourly charge, I provided the chemical. I charge $8 an acre to run my ground rig locally


----------



## Ranger518

Lewis Ranch said:


> $7.50 per acre no hourly charge, I provided the chemical. I charge $8 an acre to run my ground rig locally


Around here they just charge by the acer on both which they can cover some ground quick with a 120' ground rig. And most farms here have ther own air strip to speed up on loading planes.


----------



## FarmerCline

Really pleased with the way this field of Timothy is looking considering it was planted way too late. Planted 18th of November and was almost Christmas before it germinated. With the longer than usual stretches of freezing temps we had in January where the ground froze it figured it was a lost cause but to my surprise it started greening up in mid February and there were even places that didn't germinate in December that had new seedlings emerging. Looks like I ended up with a nice stand.....kind of makes me wish I had went ahead and planted the whole farm instead of just 4 acres.

On another note I also planted a small field of orchard/smooth brome mix on the same day and most of it didn't make it through the winter.....guess it's not as hardy as the Timothy seedlings.













Hayden


----------



## OhioHay

Looks good!


----------



## FarmerCline

Here is a picture of barley taken a year ago today and another that I took today. Last year it was already starting to head out on April 10th but this year it's not even close to heading. Just goes to show how different the seasons can be year to year.













Hayden


----------



## paoutdoorsman

Spreading some lime... with snow flurries falling!









Starting tillage for a new seeding


----------



## Vol

Really nice lay to your land Dana. Really gorgeous view with the mountain range in the background.

Regards, Mike


----------



## paoutdoorsman

Thanks Mike. I enjoy it here. Winters are seeming longer. Not sure if that's because I get a daily dose of 'southern' from you gents on here, or if my birthdays are making the difference :lol: :lol: . Of course I see the pics on here from the great white north and think I don't have it all that bad!


----------



## Bgriffin856

Its the great white north here compared to some areas of PA

Had some seed delivered yesterday. Sloppy mud mess covered with snow outside with snow today tonight and tomorrow

Don't look like much but there is a small fortune there. First year trying out forage oats









I hope I have fun this season. ...


----------



## Josh in WNY

Unfortunately, I have a not so good picture to post. The dairy farm down the road had their barn burn down on Monday. From what I've heard so far, they managed to get most of the animals out, but the barn was completely lost. The fire departments were able to save the other buildings, but I'm not sure about the milk house. Sorry for the picture quality, but cellphones are only so good. The picture was taken on Tuesday afternoon (day after the fire) and there was still some smoke coming off of it this morning when I left for work.


----------



## Dadnatron

Josh in WNY said:


> Yeah, I ran up there thinking about the sprayer they had, but didn't like it as much as this one. For what I'm doing, I think the 3pt hitch style will be a little better.
> 
> Mine is already set up to draw spray from the bottom of the tank, I haven't examined the nozzles themselves yet, but I'm pretty sure they are TeeJet. I have already been looking at their website for more info. Thanks for the info about the pump, I'll take a close look at it. It was bought last year and the guy kept it inside his garage for the winter in case it still had water in it, so it's still in really good shape at the moment.


I've been dealing with choosing a sprayer for almost a year. I found this website to be very informative and the videos are excellent. They have a lot of information about choosing nozzle tips, as well. I've emailed Tom Wolf about specifics and he was very helpful.

https://sprayers101.com/choosing-nozzles-for-diverse-applications-video/


----------



## woodland

Today we were out tagging with the crew and our daughter loves to spot the water bags on the cows about to calve. She saw three today and one is in the background. Just hit 25% done and only been going about a week so far. Lots of crazy stuff happening but it is a picnic compared to the mud we fought with all last spring. Just switched the rubber boots for my leather steel toes and that's a nice change. A few blades of grass poking through finally which is almost a month later than normal. Frogs started croaking last night and that means we still got a dump of snow yet to come this spring according to the old timers which has happened for the last 15 years I've been following it.









Adrian


----------



## FarmerCline

Cut first hay of 2018 today. Ground was still pretty wet so I left it in tight windrows to let the ground dry out a little before I ted it out tomorrow. This alfalfa was in the bud stage so the stems were still pretty fine so it should make some nice hay. Also cut a couple acre patch of alfalfa that I seeded some orchard grass and a touch of Timothy in last fall. Never baled any alfalfa/grass mix so it will be interesting to see how it dries and bales.














Hayden


----------



## paoutdoorsman

FarmerCline said:


> Cut first hay of 2018 today. Ground was still pretty wet so I left it in tight windrows to let the ground dry out a little before I ted it out tomorrow. This alfalfa was in the bud stage so the stems were still pretty fine so it should make some nice hay. Also cut a couple acre patch of alfalfa that I seeded some orchard grass and a touch of Timothy in last fall. Never baled any alfalfa/grass mix so it will be interesting to see how it dries and bales.
> 
> Hayden


Wow, hard to imagine you're mowing alfalfa already. Looks good.


----------



## FarmerCline

paoutdoorsman said:


> Wow, hard to imagine you're mowing alfalfa already. Looks good.


 Things are actually a couple weeks behind here due to the cold spring we have had. This is actually the earliest though I have been able cut alfalfa.....past few years first cutting has gotten rank so I really wanted to try to get this made early before it gets stemmy. Still have 2,200 bales of rank first cutting from last year in the barn.

Hayden


----------



## IH 1586

We still have not mowed our yard yet. Looks good cline.


----------



## cjsr8595

What a difference a year makes! Grass is growing pretty good here. I hope it doesn't turn off dry. We had a pretty wet spring until about a week ago. Dry weather in the future.


----------



## woodland

cjsr8595 said:


> What a difference a year makes! Grass is growing pretty good here. I hope it doesn't turn off dry. We had a pretty wet spring until about a week ago. Dry weather in the future.


Is this your apprentice? Here we can't find any good help so we "created" our own as well. Very long term plan though.......????


----------



## Troy Farmer

Well, I don't have a picture but hay season has kicked off for me. Cut some fescue/ rye here Saturday and started baling today. I just feel better after seeing the first round bale of the year make and dump without any alarms and the bale is properly wrapped.


----------



## Josh in WNY

Need to try getting a picture when I get home, but spring has finally arrived here... the barn swallows are back.

Some trees are just starting to break bud and the lawn doesn't need to be mowed yet, but I could stand to get it rolled soon. This has been a real late spring.


----------



## Vol

Josh in WNY said:


> Need to try getting a picture when I get home, but spring has finally arrived here... the barn swallows are back.
> 
> Some trees are just starting to break bud and the lawn doesn't need to be mowed yet, but I could stand to get it rolled soon. This has been a real late spring.


It has been late all over the country.....but it has been one of the most beautiful Springs here in sometime. The Iris have been in full bloom the last week or so and they have not been prettier in several years.The Dogwoods were absolutely cloaked in beauty this year. I mowed my first hay this past Monday and plan on baling it tomorrow. I am grateful to be alive and to be in Tennessee.

Regards, Mike


----------



## TJ Hendren

Vol said:


> It has been late all over the country.....but it has been one of the most beautiful Springs here in sometime. The Iris have been in full bloom the last week or so and they have not been prettier in several years.The Dogwoods were absolutely cloaked in beauty this year. I mowed my first hay this past Monday and plan on baling it tomorrow. I am grateful to be alive and to be in Tennessee.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Good to hear Mike. Everything is several weeks behind here the fescue just started growing good this past week, and the cattle are running themselves silly chasing it. April was the coldest here since 1908 temp just averaged 50.3 degrees. The Bermuda is just now breaking looks like a late hay season here. The peach trees bloomed early then two strait nights of mid 20's took care of them and I cherish them more than tomatoes, oh well. Hope the baling goes smooth.


----------



## Vol

TJ Hendren said:


> Good to hear Mike. Everything is several weeks behind here the fescue just started growing good this past week, and the cattle are running themselves silly chasing it. April was the coldest here since 1908 temp just averaged 50.3 degrees. The Bermuda is just now breaking looks like a late hay season here. The peach trees bloomed early then two strait nights of mid 20's took care of them and I cherish them more than tomatoes, oh well. Hope the baling goes smooth.


We planted 10 Cherokee Purple tomato plants a couple of days ago along with beans and potatoes. The lettuce is finally ready for picking, but the onions are slow this year. Going to hookup to the planter next week and plant some sweet corn for us and the *****.  I think the peaches are going to be ok here, but they had some really close calls. I surely love a good ripe peach myself TJ.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg

Those Cherokee heirlooms are the best......we always put a dozen or so in the ground, can't wait for a 'mater samich....with plenty of Dukes and s/p


----------



## TJ Hendren

Dawg, Vol, if you can find Old German tomatoes give them a try--don't think you will be disappointed.


----------



## somedevildawg

Ain't never seen 'em but I always like tryin' new varieties  thanks TJ


----------



## Josh in WNY

Vol said:


> It has been late all over the country.....but it has been one of the most beautiful Springs here in sometime. The Iris have been in full bloom the last week or so and they have not been prettier in several years.The Dogwoods were absolutely cloaked in beauty this year. I mowed my first hay this past Monday and plan on baling it tomorrow. I am grateful to be alive and to be in Tennessee.
> 
> Regards, Mike


We've had temps in the 70s the last two days and it's amazing how fast things have come around. The fields (and lawns) have all jumped a couple inches and the trees are finally starting to break bud. Thankfully, it's been cold the entire spring, so the fruit trees (and my uncle's Christmas trees) haven't come out of dormancy. Those folks have had it hard several years in a row around here with a cold snap a couple weeks after warm-up. Takes out all the blossoms on the fruit and knocks the Christmas trees back a year in growth. Hopefully it will dry out enough that I can pull soil samples this weekend (that is a month or so behind as well).


----------



## skyrydr2

Kosovo tomatoes are insanely delicious! There is nothing like Eastern European tomatoes for flavor and balance. 
Especially the Hungarian derived varieties. The mexican versions are also really good!


----------



## Vol

TJ, is that the variety name "Old German"? I will see if I can find them. Here is a history on our Cherokee purples.....which originated right here in East Tennessee. Waiting on my hay to finish drying.

Regards, Mike

https://www.npr.org/sections/thesalt/2015/08/18/432771713/cherokee-purple-the-story-behind-one-of-our-favorite-tomatoes


----------



## TJ Hendren

They are a Mennonite heirloom from Virginia. Every one that I have given some to has raved about them. The ones that i'm crazy about is the orange ones, Kelloggs Breakfast , Persimmion, and Sun Sugar. The pic is of Old German. You can find the seeds at Totally Tomatoes.


----------



## skyrydr2

Yup those are yummy 'maters! But they are not quite as good as a Kosovo or Mexico giant. I grow different tomatoes every year to see what I like best and what grows the best for me, I tried the cherokee purple and it didn't like our cool nights so production suffered big time. And possibly flavor too. I didn't grow them again. But I may try them in my greenhouse next year.


----------



## Josh in WNY

It was a busy day here yesterday. My mom and dad (the snowbirds) came back up from Florida for the summer on Thursday, so dad got to go to a local auction with me in the morning. Missed out on a newer rake, but we did bring home a new-to-us mower to play with this year. JD 945 with flail conditioner. My dad and I then spent the first part of the afternoon putting the new batteries in the 4230. Once that was done, I drove the tractor over and he met me with my truck. Ended up not only getting the mower, but a couple of oil drum pumps that nobody bought.



























When I got home, I managed to finally catch the guests living under the back of our barn. Just like last year, there's a litter of fox kits. I like having them around a lot more than the woodchuck that used to live there.


----------



## Josh in WNY

Josh in WNY said:


> Unfortunately, I have a not so good picture to post. The dairy farm down the road had their barn burn down on Monday. From what I've heard so far, they managed to get most of the animals out, but the barn was completely lost. The fire departments were able to save the other buildings, but I'm not sure about the milk house. Sorry for the picture quality, but cellphones are only so good. The picture was taken on Tuesday afternoon (day after the fire) and there was still some smoke coming off of it this morning when I left for work.


Found out some more information on this. They did lose two cows and the milk house did burn with it. It was all caused by the water heater in the milk house. They had been having issues with it and the company that was going to replace it kept putting it off. They had a scheduled service call to finally replace it... the day after the barn burned!


----------



## endrow

Stockpiled biosolids on two different rented fields. Took the Disc out to rip up the area,


----------



## endrow

endrow said:


> Stockpiled biosolids on two different rented fields. Took the Disc out to rip up the area,


----------



## TJ Hendren

endrow said:


> endrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stockpiled biosolids on two different rented fields. Took the Disc out to rip up the area,
Click to expand...

That's a nice heavy disc Endrow.


----------



## VA Haymaker

Getting ready...


----------



## IH 1586

Josh in WNY said:


> It was a busy day here yesterday. My mom and dad (the snowbirds) came back up from Florida for the summer on Thursday, so dad got to go to a local auction with me in the morning. Missed out on a newer rake, but we did bring home a new-to-us mower to play with this year. JD 945 with flail conditioner. My dad and I then spent the first part of the afternoon putting the new batteries in the 4230. Once that was done, I drove the tractor over and he met me with my truck. Ended up not only getting the mower, but a couple of oil drum pumps that nobody bought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KIMG0418.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KIMG0419.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KIMG0420.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KIMG0421.jpg
> 
> When I got home, I managed to finally catch the guests living under the back of our barn. Just like last year, there's a litter of fox kits. I like having them around a lot more than the woodchuck that used to live there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KIMG0422.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KIMG0424.jpg


Is that from the Conewango Valley auction? Good price? A friend of mine asked if I wanted to go but my auction season came to a screeching halt with a purchase of a round bale wagon in Alleghany, NY last week.


----------



## Josh in WNY

IH 1586 said:


> Is that from the Conewango Valley auction? Good price? A friend of mine asked if I wanted to go but my auction season came to a screeching halt with a purchase of a round bale wagon in Alleghany, NY last week.


Yep, that was the auction. Kinda happy I missed on that NH 1412 a few weeks ago, now. Picked it up for $5k The other auction results can be seen at the link below.

http://petersonauction.hibid.com/catalog/130708/cowen-equipment-auction/


----------



## TJ Hendren

The crabgrass is up and starting to get after it. My little helper is ready to get in her box and head back to the field.


----------



## Josh in WNY

TJ Hendren said:


> The crabgrass is up and starting to get after it. My little helper is ready to get in her box and head back to the field.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCN0944.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCN0945.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCN0947.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCN0939.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCN0937.JPG


Get in her box? Looks more like she wants to drive!


----------



## TJ Hendren

Josh in WNY said:


> Get in her box? Looks more like she wants to drive!


She would if I would let her, she is high speed and low drag, wide open in everything she does.


----------



## Monsenhay

Oats were planted April 25th here. (Southern WI) greened up real nice. No picture yet but I seeded 5lbs orchard and 18lbs alfalfa hopefully it'll be a good stand of both


----------



## FarmerCline

Here is a couple pictures of the alfalfa I baled last week. Probably the best hay I have ever made....both in quality and appearance. It held its color very well and is nice and green....almost like western alfalfa. I'm sold on making the first cut alfalfa early and not letting it get to early bloom.

Cut the last field of first cut alfalfa today.....it was late bud. Also cut the field of orchard grass. It looks like my heavy potash applications have really helped the orchard so far.....we will see how it holds up this summer. This is the field I experienced a lot of stand loss last summer. 


























Hayden


----------



## Vol

Going to mow the last of the first alfalfa today and lay some orchard down myself. Forecast isn't quite what yours is Hayden, but it is time. I hope to be completed on the first cutting by Memorial Day weekend, but that depends on the weather.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol

TJ Hendren said:


> My little helper is ready to get in her box and head back to the field.


I had to put my yellow Lab down last week due to poor health from old age. It about killed me....just broke my heart. I still look out the kitchen window to where his house sat. I really don't think I will get another dog.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg

Vol said:


> I had to put my yellow Lab down last week due to poor health from old age. It about killed me....just broke my heart. I still look out the kitchen window to where his house sat. I really don't think I will get another dog.
> 
> Regards, Mike


It's tough, had to put my German Shepard down a few months ago....like family. (In some cases, better  )


----------



## Hayman1

Vol said:


> I had to put my yellow Lab down last week due to poor health from old age. It about killed me....just broke my heart. I still look out the kitchen window to where his house sat. I really don't think I will get another dog.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Sorry to hear that Mike, it is always tough. The last one for me was a year and a half ago. Hawkeye Yellow Chinook) was a really smart and loyal dog, vendors feared him but he was great with kids. Just could not make the transition to not having a dog. So, we now have Stonewall who is a great dog in his own right. Glad I got another dog. rick


----------



## RockyHill

Vol said:


> I had to put my yellow Lab down last week due to poor health from old age. It about killed me....just broke my heart. I still look out the kitchen window to where his house sat. I really don't think I will get another dog.
> 
> Regards, Mike


We feel for you; know how badly it hurts. My "not get another dog" lasted a week.

Jeff & Shelia


----------



## Uphayman

Vol said:


> I had to put my yellow Lab down last week due to poor health from old age. It about killed me....just broke my heart. I still look out the kitchen window to where his house sat. I really don't think I will get another dog.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Put "Jazz" down Monday........best dog ever. Beautiful black lab. Still have a hole in my heart.








RIP in peace friend.


----------



## RockyHill

Uphayman said:


> Put "Jazz" down Monday........best dog ever. Beautiful black lab. Still have a hole in my heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0048.JPG
> 
> RIP in peace friend.


Sorry for your loss. Tough for sure.

Shelia & Jeff


----------



## VA Haymaker

Vol said:


> I had to put my yellow Lab down last week due to poor health from old age. It about killed me....just broke my heart. I still look out the kitchen window to where his house sat. I really don't think I will get another dog.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Don't know if your dog was anything like this, our dog is. The great Jimmy Stewart on the Tonight Show, with Carson, reading a poem about his dog Beau. Starts out kind of light; powerful finish.

My condolences - Bill


----------



## Vol

Uphayman said:


> Put "Jazz" down Monday........best dog ever. Beautiful black lab. Still have a hole in my heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0048.JPG
> 
> RIP in peace friend.


My condolences UP. It is hard to mend a broken heart.

Regards, Mike


----------



## OhioHay

Vol said:


> I had to put my yellow Lab down last week due to poor health from old age. It about killed me....just broke my heart. I still look out the kitchen window to where his house sat. I really don't think I will get another dog.
> 
> Regards, Mike


So Sorry to hear that Mike. That is tough. Had a yellow lab named Angus that we had to put down when he was 15. Tough, tough day. I will be praying for comfort for you!


----------



## OhioHay

Uphayman said:


> Put "Jazz" down Monday........best dog ever. Beautiful black lab. Still have a hole in my heart. IMG_0048.JPG
> 
> RIP in peace friend.


Sorry to hear that Uphayman. Praying for you too.


----------



## TJ Hendren

Uphayman said:


> Put "Jazz" down Monday........best dog ever. Beautiful black lab. Still have a hole in my heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0048.JPG
> 
> RIP in peace friend.


We feel for you Uphayman. We are facing the same decision in the next few weeks, not an easy one to make. Pets become a part of you. May God ease the pain.


----------



## TJ Hendren

Vol said:


> I had to put my yellow Lab down last week due to poor health from old age. It about killed me....just broke my heart. I still look out the kitchen window to where his house sat. I really don't think I will get another dog.
> 
> Regards, Mike


The longing to have another companion will return Mike. I said the same thing after our last one was killed. The result is in the photo, it took a little over a year, mainly because my better half wasn't ready. You will know when you are ready.


----------



## FarmerCline

Sorry to hear about that Mike and Uphayman......been there before and it sure is tough. Dogs become a family member.....just a shame they don't have a longer lifespan. Our chocolate lab was 14 when we had to put him down.....still miss him. Right now we have a yellow lab that is 7 and it just seems like we got him last year. I like most all dogs but I have a soft spot for labs.....both of ours have been British labs.

Hayden


----------



## Bgriffin856

Had the 7405 on the spreader since the end of March....with all the mud im glad we did. I am not a fan of dirty equipment ....dirtiest it had been the entire 14yrs we've owned it. Was dry enough last week to get some ground turned, was actually almost too dry in places surprisingly


----------



## Ranger518

Wow that's what you call dirty I wish I could keep my tractors that clean LOL



Bgriffin856 said:


> Had the 7405 on the spreader since the end of March....with all the mud im glad we did. I am not a fan of dirty equipment ....dirtiest it had been the entire 14yrs we've owned it. Was dry enough last week to get some ground turned, was actually almost too dry in places surprisingly
> 
> 20180421_173226-1.jpg
> 
> 20180508_182345-1.jpg
> 
> 20180508_201821-1.jpg
> 
> 20180508_202715-1.jpg


----------



## RockyHill

First cut of 2018; first picked up/stacked with NH1049.

The rest of the story is in our discussion of 1049s



























Shelia


----------



## IH 1586

Bgriffin856 said:


> Had the 7405 on the spreader since the end of March....with all the mud im glad we did. I am not a fan of dirty equipment ....dirtiest it had been the entire 14yrs we've owned it. Was dry enough last week to get some ground turned, was actually almost too dry in places surprisingly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180421_173226-1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180508_182345-1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180508_201821-1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180508_202715-1.jpg


A chain stored on the weight bracket is never a good sign.


----------



## Bgriffin856

IH 1586 said:


> A chain stored on the weight bracket is never a good sign.


Had it on there since last fall when chopping corn and just left it on there. With my luck the day I'd take it off is the day I'd get stuck. Did take it off when we put the weights back on to plow. Just about every tractor we have has a chain on it because you never know when you'll need it


----------



## endrow

Bgriffin856 said:


> Had the 7405 on the spreader since the end of March....with all the mud im glad we did. I am not a fan of dirty equipment ....dirtiest it had been the entire 14yrs we've owned it. Was dry enough last week to get some ground turned, was actually almost too dry in places surprisingly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180421_173226-1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180508_182345-1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180508_201821-1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180508_202715-1.jpg


We are N/T here at least 25 years . But when I saw that sunset picture it brought back good memories of the years as a kid looking back over my shoulder seeing a 700 automatic


----------



## VA Haymaker

Blades seem sharp...









Short (wet) test run with the Krone and Farmall 756...????


----------



## endrow

Rain tomorrow had to really move to get all the wheat sprayed with a fungicide today


----------



## paoutdoorsman

How wet was the ground endrow? Mine needs to be done as well, but I was afraid it's still too wet. Your wheat looks good.


----------



## endrow

paoutdoorsman said:


> How wet was the ground endrow? Mine needs to be done as well, but I was afraid it's still too wet. Your wheat looks good.


 all our ground is well-drained and our no-till cover crop history helps a little bit we dry out rather quickly sometimes I complain about that in the summertime. It was not fit to be in the fields in the morning but by 3:30 in the afternoon we could roll. I was really hauling the mail to get 90 Acres sprayed three different Farms quite a few different fields starting out late in the afternoon. It was worth our effort the application window is very narrow for fungicide on wheat and by 4:30 a.m. it was pouring we had rain on and off all day wear over an inch again


----------



## cjsr8595

1st cut of the year, got 20 acres laid down.

I had the 4th, 5th and 7th generations out keeping me inline.


----------



## Hayman1

First blood of the season. Just a test acre or so. It will be 4 day humid hay. Figured I would roll it and put it in the woods if I had to. Rank and wet but did not track up the ground. Felt good to be in the driver's seat and shake off the winter willies


----------



## Josh in WNY

Forgot to load a pic of my dad's latest toy purchase. He managed to talk his old boss in FL out of a tractor they didn't use. It's an IH 666 that has been setting so long that most of the levers are all frozen up. He and I (along with another friend) manged to get the shifter shaft out (in three pieces) and we're still waiting for the PTO assembly to arrive (the tractor had the 3pt hitch, but not the PTO). While we're waiting, my dad's going to put a new seal in the steering pump to get that leak stopped. Hopefully we can have her up and running in time for the first cut of hay... the sun shade will be nice to have.


----------



## slvr98svt

Finally laid down about 50 acres today. All will be rolled and wrapped tomw morning. Need a third dedicated tractor to put on the new Mchale Orbital. We shall see how it does tomw.


----------



## VA Haymaker

slvr98svt said:


> Finally laid down about 50 acres today. All will be rolled and wrapped tomw morning. Need a third dedicated tractor to put on the new Mchale Orbital. We shall see how it does tomw.


Nice looking hay!

Looking at your signature, your Krone model has "CV" which I gather is an impeller machine. Does yours have the later style hook tines? I assume you are mowing "grass" hay (vs legumes) - what kind of dry down time are you seeing from cut to bale? How close do you have your hood cranked down to your outstretched impeller tines? We've just put in service a Krone 2801cv - first impeller machine for us; we are 100% grass hay. The outstretched tine tip to hood distance on our Krone is around 1 to 1-1/2 inches to the hood. I'm not sure what we'd gain by cranking down the hood more other than spreading the hay. I think you could crank the hood down until it touches the tines. With our setting, a trial cut and the hay we just cut, the dry down time is incredible. If things hold today, we will have gone from an early am cut two days ago to square bales today - something we've never really had much luck with here in the mountains if VA as 4 day hay is the "safe" norm. The conditioning effectiveness of this Krone has me rethinking our timing for realistic 3 day spanking dry hay - we'll see.

Thanks!
Bill


----------



## Hayman1

got er done! Weatherman missed but I will take it. Supposed to be 4 humid days and we had 3 low humidity days with the muggies tomorrow with showers so no more drying after today. Made 112 on acre and a half of og planted this past sept. most ran 12-15 on the inline BH2 moisture meter and it is very close to the JD Stick meter I have. Some 16s and some 17-24 for a section or so, green stuff pulled up by rake and tedder that was lodged. I figured that over 90 % was prime and it would take until the ground dries out for that stuff to stop being a problem all the while it keeps growing. I am glad that I did not get cocky and cut 10 ac of hay given how hard I had to work this to get it dry. Livin the dream!


----------



## OhioHay

First 75 big squares of 2018 in the barn. Took 3 teddings, but some very nice hay. Sold 24 bales right out of the field.


----------



## Hogleg

First cutting of a 12 acre field. some really nice fescue and orchard. Made 28 5x5 rounds.





  








4430 front view




__
Hogleg


__
May 26, 2018











  








1120 Mower rear view




__
Hogleg


__
May 26, 2018


----------



## VA Haymaker

Hogleg said:


> First cutting of a 12 acre field. some really nice fescue and orchard. Made 28 5x5 rounds.


Looks like the Hesston is doing a fine job.


----------



## Trotwood2955

Finally got a couple days of decent weather and was able to sneak in a few acres of baleage. Yields weren't anything spectacular but definitely better than I was expecting given the dry cool spring we had through March and April. Glad to finally be started, although based on the long range forecast it still doesn't look like a lot of opportunity for dry hay in the next couple weeks. I'll gladly deal with that though over all of you guys who are dealing with lack of moisture.


----------



## Hayman1

Trotwood2955 said:


> Finally got a couple days of decent weather and was able to sneak in a few acres of baleage. Yields weren't anything spectacular but definitely better than I was expecting given the dry cool spring we had through March and April. Glad to finally be started, although based on the long range forecast it still doesn't look like a lot of opportunity for dry hay in the next couple weeks. I'll gladly deal with that though over all of you guys who are dealing with lack of moisture.


Nice, wish horses could do baleage. would be a game changer for me.


----------



## sethd11

Finally got to start cutting for 2018. Ground dry enough to not leave tracks and have a 4 day window. Dropped 35 acres for small squares.
Both Discbines worked perfectly. New tractor did ok as well.
Hope all goes well


----------



## Hayman1

sethd11 said:


> Finally got to start cutting for 2018. Ground dry enough to not leave tracks and have a 4 day window. Dropped 35 acres for small squares.
> Both Discbines worked perfectly. New tractor did ok as well.
> Hope all goes well


good luck, wish we could cut here.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Hayman1 said:


> Nice, wish horses could do baleage. would be a game changer for me.


Google "baleage for horses"!
Some interesting reading!
Only problem I see is getting a bale fed out before spoilage sets in!


----------



## Hayman1

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Google "baleage for horses"!
> Some interesting reading!
> Only problem I see is getting a bale fed out before spoilage sets in!


well that is part of the problem, All the horse people I know do primary feeding through squares in a barn, rounds in the paddock just to keep everyone happy. Spoilage would be an issue anywhere other than a polo paddock. Had an international horse seriously founder on baleage in the UK before it got back, not enough work to use all that good stuff...


----------



## OhioHay

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Google "baleage for horses"!
> Some interesting reading!
> Only problem I see is getting a bale fed out before spoilage sets in!


I have always been told that the biggest risk of feeding balage to horses was that the balage may or may not contain botchalisn. Ruminants can handle it where horses can't.


----------



## EK701

Started my first cutting for the year. This is 2-3 weeks earlier than usual. Grass is a mixture of orchard, Kentucky bluegrass, and tall fescue. Got 12 acres cut and initial rake done today. First use of the new to me Sitrex QR12 wheel rake. It is much faster than the small (and old) rotary rake I’ve been using.


----------



## Hayman1

OhioHay said:


> I have always been told that the biggest risk of feeding balage to horses was that the balage may or may not contain botchalisn. Ruminants can handle it where horses can't.


Botulism is a fact of life in feeding round bales to horses, dry or wet. Everyone here that is a serious horse person feeding round bales of dry hay get their horses vaccinated for botulism. Unfortunately, there are several types and not a universally applicable vaccine as I understand from the vets.


----------



## EK701

Almost ready to bale. I really like the v wheel rake, except for one thing - it tends to rope the windrow. The windrow isn't as "fluffy" as the windrow made by the rotary rake and seems to dry slower. After getting it raked with the wheel rake, I did the second rake with the rotary, which mostly fluffed the windrow back up. It's been fairly cool the last 24 hours with a high of only 66 and a low of 34, so I'll probably roll the windrow over once before I bale. I think I will use the wheel rake to roll the windrow over.

The first photo is after raking with the wheel rake. The second is after raking the windrow with the rotary rake.


----------



## Ranger518

I am on the board! Got some bermuda cut today it is about 2 weeks later than I would of liked do to rain. But Hoopfully it will still make some good small squares.


----------



## EK701

Got about 3/4 baled today.


----------



## MrLuggs

We got smashed with a massive storm cell last night, half an inch of rain and 40mph winds. Not going to be fun next week when I can finally try to get it cut...

[sharedmedia=gallery:albums:698]


----------



## OhioHay

MrLuggs said:


> We got smashed with a massive storm cell last night, half an inch of rain and 40mph winds. Not going to be fun next week when I can finally try to get it cut...


I feel your pain. We have a lot of hay that looks like that.


----------



## r82230

There was a different thread on how high to cut OG, that got me taking a few pictures of my situation in MY area, naturally YMMV.

This is a 2 year old seeded alfalfa field, notice the OG creaping in (left front about 10' this year).





  








OG 2year




__
r82230


__
May 31, 2018








This is a 2 year old seeding in the foreground and 4 year in the back ground (4 year is same field in picture #4).




  








OG 2&amp;4year




__
r82230


__
May 31, 2018








This a 3 year old seeding, the edge of field on the right.




  








OG 3year




__
r82230


__
May 30, 2018








This a 4 year old seeding.




  








OG 4year




__
r82230


__
May 30, 2018








This a 6 year old seeding.




  








OG 6year




__
r82230


__
May 30, 2018








No I did not seed (or inter-seed) any OG. No I do not let OG go to seed (usually by the time I'm finishing my 1st cutting, it is just starting to pollenate).

Just goes to show you what location does to growing OG, it's almost a weed HERE. In the first picture, on the edge of the field (where I don't cut), you might notice mainly brome grass growing (along with some OG). This stuff does go to seed, because fence lines, with steel post / high tensile wire, seems incapable with my equipment for some odd reason. 

I'm going to try to remember to take a picture of a spot in my lawn with OG, that I can cut at 2 inches every week (sometimes twice a week) and it doesn't die!!!

Larry


----------



## Vol

That really gives me pause Larry. After about 4-5 years my pure Orchard fields will start thinning down into clumps(which is handy for drilling alfalfa or timothy into). I have to resow at about 6-7 years if I don't drill in some other grass/legume. It just eventually dies out here. I know that heat plays a factor in all of this, but mowing height also does. I drilled some Orchard grass into a fescue field that one of my barns sits up against. The Orchard grass came up very well and the drilled rows were easily distinguished. I keep a border around the barn mowed and after about 2 years mowing the grass with a lawnmower at 4" high, the Orchard grass disappeared. I am sure the frequency of mowing was the largest determining factor in the Orchards disappearance along with prolonged 90°+ temperatures that we have here in mid-to late summer every year. I cannot imagine what it would be like to be able to grow Orchard grass with no effort. It is a major battle here.

Regards, Mike


----------



## PaMike

I took the kids out with me to the field. I had to pull wrapped bales out of the field and stack them at the edge with the skidsteer. I snapped this pic quick as my boy was trying to assist his sister in scaling the bale...

I forgot to mention that this is the same field I played in 30 years ago while dad worked. We didn't have round bales back then. There is a wooded section next to the field that we would go into and climb the trees..


----------



## r82230

Vol said:


> I cannot imagine what it would be like to be able to grow Orchard grass with no effort. It is a major battle here.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I think I read somewhere that 'cool season' grasses, grow best within 100 or 200 miles of the 45th parallel (or roughly the US / Canadian border).

And OG HERE grows in clumps for certain. I you plow up an old OG stand, you better be prepared to work the ground for a couple of years, so they have time to decompose. Otherwise you end up with a really rough field it seems (another reason I do no-till).

Here the equipment dealers wouldn't know what high stubble shoes are, instead we put on a cylinder to tilt the cutting head even lower than 3" if needed. This tilting helps with cutting 'down' crop, like some folks have already posted pictures of, naturally you want to limit the downward tilting, because of stones. However, even with the tilting, you can leave 12" 15" of crop behind (not completely, it could end up in next cutting ).

Larry


----------



## Josh in WNY

EK701 said:


> Almost ready to bale. I really like the v wheel rake, except for one thing - it tends to rope the windrow. The windrow isn't as "fluffy" as the windrow made by the rotary rake and seems to dry slower. After getting it raked with the wheel rake, I did the second rake with the rotary, which mostly fluffed the windrow back up. It's been fairly cool the last 24 hours with a high of only 66 and a low of 34, so I'll probably roll the windrow over once before I bale. I think I will use the wheel rake to roll the windrow over.
> 
> The first photo is after raking with the wheel rake. The second is after raking the windrow with the rotary rake.


That's a nice tractor! My dad has been looking for an LP 3020 or 4020 for years. He'd like to convert it to natural gas and fill it right off the gas well we have.


----------



## EK701

I got it baled last week. Only yielded about 1 ton/acre. I was hoping for 2 ton/acre.


----------



## Hayman1

EK701 said:


> I got it baled last week. Only yielded about 1 ton/acre. I was hoping for 2 ton/acre.


Looks nice


----------



## r82230

Here is an update on how OG grows in MY area:

This is a picture of some OG that was cut last week in my lawn (8 days growth):

View media item 7242
This picture after cutting night before last (note 3" high):

View media item 7250
Last night's picture of 24 hour growth of 1/2" (and I am experiencing a dry spell):





  








OG 13




__
r82230


__
Jun 5, 2018








If it was normal conditions (more rain, I have received less than 2" since the 1st of May), I could see 1" of growth overnight with OG.

Larry


----------



## BWfarms

Meet my new employee, Dad. He retired the first of May and I'm taking full advantage. He asked me about compensation and I told him I would pay him in love. He told me he had enough darn love lol. Don't let if fool you because he enjoyed himself. I did have twine issues as I was trying to beat a storm, I did prevail and the 4 rain drops on the windshield were all that hit me. Despite staying cold after fertilizing and very little rain until May 15, this field did yield almost an extra bale an acre compared to last year.


----------



## r82230

Finally broke the ice and got a little hay baled. My plan was to cut a lot more than 4 times around an 13 acre field, but my discbine had a mind of it's own (1st module got a headache, my pocket book lighten by alround $500 for parts).

Got 189 baled (180 on the smaller Lifetime wagon, on the re-purposed JD running gear).





  








Hay 01




__
r82230


__
Jun 7, 2018








Larry


----------



## woodland

Yesterday we hauled a bunch of pairs out to pasture and we don't match pairs when hauling so we unload into a portable pen and let them match up before releasing them. My wife and kids were helping put them in the pen and in between loads my daughter was practicing her ballet moves on top of the panels. My son isn't quite the acrobat but was busy trying to count calves. Today we vaccinated a big bunch of calves and the kids wanted to help (awesome in my books) so they chased them away from the tipping table for a few hours till the heat got to them.








Sorry for the sideways shot.... my wife took it. ????

It was a family affair both days with my brother, wife, father in law, and I working cows while my dad fed them. Things are running behind here as a close family friend has been in the hospital for 10 days with a disease that affects bone marrow and the immune system. Sadly he passed yesterday at only 60 yrs old and it's been tough on all of us but especially my mother who is best friends with his wife and has been constantly with them during this. He was a great guy who was fine two weeks ago and will be missed.

RIP Cal


----------



## paoutdoorsman

Sorry for your loss Adrian!


----------



## Hayjosh

woodland said:


> 0D766DE9-9AF4-4CF2-83DD-CE4C8B7B61AA.jpeg
> Yesterday we hauled a bunch of pairs out to pasture and we don't match pairs when hauling so we unload into a portable pen and let them match up before releasing them. My wife and kids were helping put them in the pen and in between loads my daughter was practicing her ballet moves on top of the panels. My son isn't quite the acrobat but was busy trying to count calves. Today we vaccinated a big bunch of calves and the kids wanted to help (awesome in my books) so they chased them away from the tipping table for a few hours till the heat got to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BFC32849-27DF-47F8-8380-8D59E38F252C.jpeg
> Sorry for the sideways shot.... my wife took it.
> 
> It was a family affair both days with my brother, wife, father in law, and I working cows while my dad fed them. Things are running behind here as a close family friend has been in the hospital for 10 days with a disease that affects bone marrow and the immune system. Sadly he passed yesterday at only 60 yrs old and it's been tough on all of us but especially my mother who is best friends with his wife and has been constantly with them during this. He was a great guy who was fine two weeks ago and will be missed.
> 
> RIP Cal


I'm really sorry to hear that and feel for you. I'm grieving for my dad right now, who I lost two weeks ago on Saturday. Like your friend, he was only 59 and died unexpectedly after a surgery, doctors don't know cause of death.


----------



## Hayjosh

My haying season started out perfect and met tragedy when dad died over Memorial Day weekend. I was back home in Iowa for a week with my family and missed perfect haying weather, but that was the last thing on my mind. Now with mom on her own on the farm, we had to blow off some steam and I showed her how to take care of herself with the .380 dad got her but never shot with her.









Turns out she's a natural (most of the shots off target were mine when I was showing her how to use it! WTF!) This bad guy is certifiably DEAD. Don't mess with this momma.









My cat won't stop sitting by the flowers my employer sent to the funeral.









I find solace as I prepare to take down another field.


----------



## woodland

Hayjosh said:


> My haying season started out perfect and met tragedy when dad died over Memorial Day weekend. I was back home in Iowa for a week with my family and missed perfect haying weather, but that was the last thing on my mind. Now with mom on her own on the farm, we had to blow off some steam and I showed her how to take care of herself with the .380 dad got her but never shot with her.
> IMG_3981.jpg
> 
> Turns out she's a natural (most of the shots off target were mine when I was showing her how to use it! WTF!) This bad guy is certifiably DEAD. Don't mess with this momma.
> 
> IMG_3983.jpg
> 
> My cat won't stop sitting by the flowers my employer sent to the funeral.
> 
> IMG_3984.jpg
> 
> I find solace as I prepare to take down another field.
> 
> IMG_3985.jpg


Hayjosh I am sorry to hear about your dad.

You mentioned your cat staying by the flowers and something similar happened here. My mom went on the gator to check the late calving cows this morning and every black cow was laying down while the handful of reds we got were all standing. Funny thing is our friends (we called them auntie and uncle ) and us always harassed each other over our taste in cows. We have black angus mostly and they have red limousin. Made us all smile as he was in that field today being the funny man he always was.

Heaven has gained some wonderful residents lately.


----------



## woodland

paoutdoorsman said:


> Sorry for your loss Adrian!


Thanks.

We put down our 17 year old cow dog Skooby two weeks ago and that was tough but it was just preparing us for this. Here is last winter watching the cows come in the corrals.








Skooby supervising on the left with Max the apprentice ( now top dog) on the right.


----------



## luke strawwalker

Hayjosh said:


> My haying season started out perfect and met tragedy when dad died over Memorial Day weekend. I was back home in Iowa for a week with my family and missed perfect haying weather, but that was the last thing on my mind. Now with mom on her own on the farm, we had to blow off some steam and I showed her how to take care of herself with the .380 dad got her but never shot with her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_3981.jpg
> 
> Turns out she's a natural (most of the shots off target were mine when I was showing her how to use it! WTF!) This bad guy is certifiably DEAD. Don't mess with this momma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_3983.jpg
> 
> My cat won't stop sitting by the flowers my employer sent to the funeral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_3984.jpg
> 
> I find solace as I prepare to take down another field.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_3985.jpg


Sorry for your loss... SO sad. Lost my Dad a week before Halloween will be 2 years... Mom's in the hospital now-- she got bad gut pain Sunday evening and my sister went back to Shiner and took her to the ER for tests-- they transferred her an hour south to Victoria and she had hernia surgery for an intestinal blockage Monday morning. We'd left home Friday morning for Betty to sign in at school and us to leave for the drive up to Ft. Worth for my nephew's wedding Sunday afternoon. We had a good trip and the wedding was lovely, nice reception, and then we left Ft. Worth and drove up to Oklahoma City to take Keira to see one of the Women's Softball World Series games up there, which we'd been planning for nearly a year. My sister called me Monday afternoon about the time we got to Okie City and told me the story. We went to the game Monday night and left early Tuesday morning for the drive back, got to Victoria about 4:30 that afternoon. Julie (lil sis) and Tommy (BIL) and Jason (baby bro) and Leslie (SIL) had to get back to work, and Betty and Keira had school stuff to do, so they all went back and I stayed at the hospital, shuttling between there and the farm an hour north every night to sleep for the rest of the week. Lil bro and sis and their spouses are all up there today, and I'm home for the weekend. Keira goes to church camp tomorrow so we're getting her ready for that and she's got a softball lesson this afternoon if it's not raining (THANK GOODNESS it's raining here! It was starting to get pretty dry and it's been REALLY hot). I'll be back at Victoria Monday, probably for the week (at least).

Mom's recovering well. She was in the hospital May of last year for bronchitis/pneumonia for most of a week. Grandma had this same surgery back in the mid 90's, when she was in her early 80's... Once she got back on her feet she recovered very well and was in fact doing better than she had for YEARS previously-- her hair even came back very thick and dark, as it was thin and nearly snow white before the surgery... of course her age did catch back up to her and it went gray and thinned again over the years, but she made it well into her nineties...

Mom's on solid food and up and about some today, which is good. Tubes are out and she's doing well by all accounts.

Your cat looks like our Loofah Cat... goofy Maine **** my wife got from a teaching friend of hers-- it showed up on her doorstep with her cat in a rainstorm and when she opened the door for her cat it ran in and didn't want to leave... looked like a drowned rat and was just a kitten when she got it... Of course she gave it to Betty and it lives at our house now... goofy cat plays too rough but she's getting better as she gets older...









Betty's six feet tall and you can see how long the cat is...  OL J R


----------



## endrow

Straw and hay yesterday and we should have cut more no rain Saturday again


----------



## JD3430

Knocking some hay down


----------



## northern Ohio baler

How do you post pictures??? I can't figure out how to do it...


----------



## somedevildawg

northern Ohio baler said:


> How do you post pictures??? I can't figure out how to do it...


In the text box, select "more reply options" select pic off of your computer, then select "add to post" and you're basically done.....


----------



## woodland

northern Ohio baler said:


> How do you post pictures??? I can't figure out how to do it...


You also have to be on the desktop site which is the full version button at the bottom of the mobile site page to post pictures. Took me a while to figure that out. ????


----------



## gosh

There is another wheel line out there. You may be able to see a white strip on the ground. More ice.









How can there be ice on the ground? Because the thermometer says it's 28 degrees outside.

I have cool season grasses, but I don't think this is what I need right now.


----------



## Vol

Still very beautiful country gosh.

Regards, Mike


----------



## gosh

Vol said:


> Still very beautiful country gosh.
> 
> Regards, Mike


It is. But it can be frustrating. If it stops growing, I'll have to go with it as is. Time will tell.


----------



## northern Ohio baler

This is our double baler hitch.


----------



## sethd11

You need to take a video of that rig rolling through a field!


----------



## Uphayman

The weather finally straightened out after cold and overcast. Two perfect days of sun, strong winds, low humidity, temps in the upper 70's.


----------



## northern Ohio baler

She's getting fueled up. How do you upload videos??? Thanks to the guys that helped me out with figuring out how to upload pictures!!


----------



## Vol

It can be pretty herky jerky operating one baler at times.....I cannot imagine having to watch two of them. Double Jeopardy!

Regards, Mike


----------



## northern Ohio baler

Looking out the back window


----------



## Hayjosh

Vol said:


> It can be pretty herky jerky operating one baler at times.....I cannot imagine having to watch two of them. Double Jeopardy!
> 
> Regards, Mike


I can't imagine. Your windrows would have to be dead on otherwise you'll be missing a ton (probably literally) of hay.


----------



## Hayjosh

I got my last of first cut done today, this was 8 acres of OG/alfalfa. It was pretty thick and my new (to me) 488 mowed it all without a single plug. Believe it or not, the issue I was having was the windrows were so tall that the hitch pin was dragging through the hay in the windrow that I was straddling. Occassionally it would pick up a huge slug of hay and drag everything in the windrow with it, and I'd get this 60 pound slug of hay packed tight beneath the tractor. That got old real fast, so I swapped that pin out with a short one and it fixed that problem.

I'm going to square bale it all as I've already got 400 bales sold and square bales are going at a premium. I suspect there might be 700-800 bales out there but I always way over estimate when i'm looking at the wet hay. Once it dries down a day those windrows really shrink.

Well anyway, here's my 4610 and the like-new haybine I picked up in action.


----------



## paoutdoorsman

Congrats Josh! That 488 is doing a fine job.


----------



## Hayman1

Vol said:


> Still very beautiful country gosh.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Yes it is. Not sure I would get anything done there, I would be too busy daydreaming and looking at the scenery or hiking with my wife.


----------



## woodland

northern Ohio baler said:


> Looking out the back window


Obviously long flat fields and someone who knows what they're doing on the rakes are a requirement. Cool to see how others increase their productivity.

Do you pick the outer rounds before starting the straight swathes? I see there's a bumper on the front of the back hitch in case a bale gets in the way.


----------



## Hayjosh

I love every step of making hay. I love the way a field looks right after it's been mowed, and then tedded, and then raked, and then baled. I look at tedded fields and just see POTENTIAL!


----------



## northern Ohio baler

We cut six times around the the field then up and down. We use straight wheel rakes and make the lands with even numbers. Well at least I preach that to the choir lol. I can really only turn right with the balers so I have to count rows. We'll be rolling pretty hard later this week so I'll post alot of pictures since I finally figured out how to lol. I'm only 33. I guess I just spend to much time chasing women lol


----------



## skyrydr2

How many HP is the Fendt pulling those balers? I couldn't ever turn that rig around let alone bale with it here in MA. LOL 
Very cool! We are about 1/3rd done first cut, still have about 50 -60 acres of fields left to do DOH!


----------



## endrow

checking the second cutting of alfalfa that is closed. Also looking at 25 acres of mixed hay we have down , and now my son says he thinks the 80 acres of barley should come off before the next chance of rain Tuesday night. Also looked at 100 acres of soybeans that need a postemergence spraying this week.


----------



## skyrydr2

Got some thick hay here


----------



## farmallzach

This is my first year making hay, its been tough here in Wisconsin to get it up dry where I am at but finally getting some rolled up. I have a bunch of small squares to do yet to.


----------



## northern Ohio baler

Nice and dry


----------



## northern Ohio baler

The guys are picking up after me


----------



## Uphayman

Had a discussion with our crop insurance agent yesterday......regarding prevented plant acres. We had none this year. Shortly afterwards an 1-1/2" blast hit us. No big deal as we needed the rain. This morning the Mrs. and I are shagging round bales, the heavens opened up. A rain train. About 30 miles wide , and all the way back towards Duluth. We got the entire length. I've never seen a storm build like that. Got off the field in a hurry as the lightning was going nuclear.......didn't feel like being a statistic. Another 3-1/4" in 2 hours. Best part......no hay down !


----------



## Gearclash

My nephew trying out his triple round bale spear on 6 2x3x8 squares. Worked surprisingly well. 49" spears come out the other side of the bale though. Volvo L70E.


----------



## Tx Jim

northern Ohio baler said:


> The guys are picking up after me


What HP tractor are you utilizing to pull the 2 sq balers? How much hyd pump capacity is required?

Thanks,Jim


----------



## northern Ohio baler

The tractor is a 2013 Fendt 714. It has a programmer and is turned up to 180 hp. I'm not sure what the PTO hydraulic pump output is. It's a dual stage pump. The main part of the hitch is the oil tank. There's 140 gallons of hytran in it. Both returns from the two balers are plumbed toward the back of the hitch so it can dissipate heat. I'll try to take some close up pics of it today.


----------



## northern Ohio baler

The hydraulic pump


----------



## northern Ohio baler

The hydraulic motor on the back baler


----------



## northern Ohio baler

The camera on the front baler


----------



## chevytaHOE5674

Uphayman said:


> Had a discussion with our crop insurance agent yesterday......regarding prevented plant acres. We had none this year. Shortly afterwards an 1-1/2" blast hit us. No big deal as we needed the rain. This morning the Mrs. and I are shagging round bales, the heavens opened up. A rain train. About 30 miles wide , and all the way back towards Duluth. We got the entire length. I've never seen a storm build like that. Got off the field in a hurry as the lightning was going nuclear.......didn't feel like being a statistic. Another 3-1/4" in 2 hour


Be glad that is all you got. UP this way things are a lot worse, go a little farther north to Houghton and half of the cities and towns are washed away. Roads, houses, businesses all washed down the hill. It's a heart breaking disaster zone.


----------



## Hayman1

First cutting is in the books, off the ground and under cover or delivered. Yields fairly similar to last year despite the significant lodging mortality in my new field planted last Sept. Topdressing tomorrow with 65# N and hope for some rain. Ground has pretty good moisture in it now so if we just get a good shower to wash in the CaNH4NO3, that will be super. A big shout out to Krone.1 and Mike 10 who helped me through some equipment bugabos that happened at the most inopportune time. Now to get stuff cleaned up, greased, lubed and fixed for second.

Sorry, started yesterday at 5:30 am and dragged myself in at 8:30pm and was too tired for pics


----------



## northern Ohio baler

Baling rye straw by our cabbage field


----------



## LukeS

northern Ohio baler said:


> Baling rye straw by our cabbage field


What are the 3 poles for on top of the hitch?


----------



## luke strawwalker

northern Ohio baler said:


> The hydraulic motor on the back baler


Interesting...

I don't see why more equipment doesn't come with ball hitches instead of clevis-n-pin hitches... clevis hitches are SO "antiquated"...

Sure a lot of stuff would need larger balls than the typical "pickup ball hitches" but they're SO much smoother and less friction and less slop in the hitch when it's locked on the ball...

Later! OL J R


----------



## northern Ohio baler

We do big bales also


----------



## northern Ohio baler

We are running four out of the five this evening


----------



## skyrydr2

Well darkness and lack of enough trailers got me today, we just stopped baling at 8:45pm 1026 bales on counter and have still about 200 left to make in wind Rows DOH! I AM DEFINATELY GETTING AN ACCUMULATOR! Logistics screwed me good tonight.. i could have filled 6 1/2 wagons stacked in if I had them..dang it! An accumulator we would have been done by 6pm..


----------



## northern Ohio baler

We stretched the frames on our balewagons to stack 11 high.


----------



## r82230

Busy week, Lifetime wagons finally got a little work (and the tractor worked a little more than usually going up a hill).





  








Lifetime 03




__
r82230


__
Jun 18, 2018








In the distance (over tractor), the hay shed arising.




  








Lifetime 04




__
r82230


__
Jun 18, 2018








Larry


----------



## StxPecans

Who feeds all these small squares? Lots of people on here baling them. There are a few people baling square bales in my area but that is few and very far between. Even if i had horses i wouldn't want the headache of feeding them, moving them or storing them.
And the few i see baled around here are using accumalators. How do you find people to move them? I can't hardly find anyonr willing to drive an openstation tractor, but moving square bales would be next to impossible.
Wouldn't it make more sense to bale them in round bales and get one of those machines that unrolls a round bale and makes squares out of it? Under a barn out of the sun/rain?


----------



## Idaho Hay

StxPecans said:


> Who feeds all these small squares? Lots of people on here baling them. There are a few people baling square bales in my area but that is few and very far between. Even if i had horses i wouldn't want the headache of feeding them, moving them or storing them.
> And the few i see baled around here are using accumalators. How do you find people to move them? I can't hardly find anyonr willing to drive an openstation tractor, but moving square bales would be next to impossible.
> Wouldn't it make more sense to bale them in round bales and get one of those machines that unrolls a round bale and makes squares out of it? Under a barn out of the sun/rain?


In my area I sell almost all of my hay to horse owners. Hardly any of them even have the ability to handle large bales. The only guys that have round balers are the ones feeding their own critters. And even most of them have a small square baler as well for the hay that they sell.


----------



## Idaho Hay

northern Ohio baler. That's an impressive operation you have. How many acres a year do you do?


----------



## Josh in WNY

northern Ohio baler said:


> We are running four out of the five this evening


With that many bales being put on the ground, how are you getting them all picked up?

Edit:

We stretched the frames on our balewagons to stack 11 high.

Guess I should have read the rest of the posts before I asked my question. Nice operation!


----------



## Hayjosh

StxPecans said:


> Who feeds all these small squares? Lots of people on here baling them. There are a few people baling square bales in my area but that is few and very far between. Even if i had horses i wouldn't want the headache of feeding them, moving them or storing them.
> And the few i see baled around here are using accumalators. How do you find people to move them? I can't hardly find anyonr willing to drive an openstation tractor, but moving square bales would be next to impossible.
> Wouldn't it make more sense to bale them in round bales and get one of those machines that unrolls a round bale and makes squares out of it? Under a barn out of the sun/rain?


IMO rounds for horses are much more of a headache than small squares. I only make small squares, almost all of them are going to horse owners or goat owners and granted, while I'm small time, it seems I can never make enough. Even after picking up more acreage this year I'm still 500 bales short of being able to fulfill requests for hay before even advertising.

For labor I hire high school kids eager to work hard and make some money. I have a regular crew of 4 and then 4 or 5 backups. I'm still pulling a wagon behind me with kids on it. No accumulator here. Eventually I'd like to go to bale baskets and reduce my reliance on other labor.


----------



## StxPecans

We use to have sheep and goats mostly sheep about 700head and we used all round bales. Not much waste. But i could see it if you only have about 10-15.


----------



## luke strawwalker

StxPecans said:


> Who feeds all these small squares? Lots of people on here baling them. There are a few people baling square bales in my area but that is few and very far between. Even if i had horses i wouldn't want the headache of feeding them, moving them or storing them.
> And the few i see baled around here are using accumalators. How do you find people to move them? I can't hardly find anyonr willing to drive an openstation tractor, but moving square bales would be next to impossible.
> Wouldn't it make more sense to bale them in round bales and get one of those machines that unrolls a round bale and makes squares out of it? Under a barn out of the sun/rain?


Yeah small squares are pretty much extinct in our area too... The last guy I know of that even did small squares was the guy who owned a ranch down in the river bottom and the grocery store in town, and a small slaughterhouse on the outskirts of town... he got help by basically telling his stockers and bagger guys in the store "yall are moving bales today" and hauling them out to the ranch to pick up bales and stack them in the barns when he was baling hay...

I don't know of anybody else that even bothers with them anymore... it's all rounds in our area... not enough big horsepower to do big squares...

Later! OL J R


----------



## JD3430

My son raking on Sunday. He's getting very good at it.


----------



## JD3430

skyrydr2 said:


> Well darkness and lack of enough trailers got me today, we just stopped baling at 8:45pm 1026 bales on counter and have still about 200 left to make in wind Rows DOH! I AM DEFINATELY GETTING AN ACCUMULATOR! Logistics screwed me good tonight.. i could have filled 6 1/2 wagons stacked in if I had them..dang it! An accumulator we would have been done by 6pm..


I can't believe you can bale that late! We get to about 6PM and the moisture levels are pushing 19-20% around here in the red state of PA.
We still have mud for soil down here from all the rain in May. 
Been a tough year to make dry hay so far.


----------



## skyrydr2

JD3430 said:


> I can't believe you can bale that late! We get to about 6PM and the moisture levels are pushing 19-20% around here in the red state of PA.
> We still have mud for soil down here from all the rain in May.
> Been a tough year to make dry hay so far.


 Not often do we get the chance to do that either, but we had to get'er done. I finished that field yesterday with another 188 bales and really pulled a rookie mistake.. can you guess what happened...


----------



## JD3430

skyrydr2 said:


> Not often do we get the chance to do that either, but we had to get'er done. I finished that field yesterday with another 188 bales and really pulled a rookie mistake.. can you guess what happened...


Best guess: forgot to turn on your harvest tec applicator?????


----------



## skyrydr2

Nope better than that, heck a pro could forget that lol.


----------



## skyrydr2

What could be the worst thing happen with only enough hay left for 2 bales...yup run out of string DOH!


----------



## MrLuggs

Maybe mid-July for the rest of first cut?


----------



## JD3430

MrLuggs said:


> Stockbridge, MI 10-Day Weather Forecast - The Weather Channel Weather.com 2018-06-19 15-12-45.png
> 
> Maybe mid-July for the rest of first cut?


Looks like my forecast
I've been making hay on top of mud for 6 days straight.


----------



## r82230

MrLuggs said:


> Maybe mid-July for the rest of first cut?


Maybe you should've cut this morning, I know I did. Sometimes making hay in Michigan is just roll the dice and take a chance. The reason I cut this morning is it rained last night.

Larry


----------



## MrLuggs

I wonder if there's a local market for baleage... seems I've got a lot of 2 day windows


----------



## r82230

MrLuggs said:


> I wonder if there's a local market for baleage... seems I've got a lot of 2 day windows


I've seen them sell at local auction, but I don't have the equipment. So I just cut and ted, actually last week, (Wed) I was suppose to have T-storms about 11.30am. I watch radar, storms went 10-15 miles north, so I headed for the field, was cutting shortly after noon. Laid it as wide as discbine allowed, started tedding around 3 pm (same day), started raking about 11.30am on next day (Thurs), started SS baling that night (Thurs) at 6pm, moisture 12-15%. Baled until dew ran me off, got 730 bales done, delivered 255 of them last Sunday morning at $6.50 a bale. Baled another 270 SS bales, following day (Fri), finished remainder with RB.

I had ridiculous drying weather (thought I was out west), I have never made hay from cutting a bale in 30 hours before (36 hours yes).

Just sent the samples to the lab, IIR I post the results.

Larry


----------



## Hayjosh

Made a video of all the steps of hay making


----------



## MrLuggs

r82230 said:


> I've seen them sell at local auction, but I don't have the equipment. So I just cut and ted, actually last week, (Wed) I was suppose to have T-storms about 11.30am. I watch radar, storms went 10-15 miles north, so I headed for the field, was cutting shortly after noon. Laid it as wide as discbine allowed, started tedding around 3 pm (same day), started raking about 11.30am on next day (Thurs), started SS baling that night (Thurs) at 6pm, moisture 12-15%. Baled until dew ran me off, got 730 bales done, delivered 255 of them last Sunday morning at $6.50 a bale. Baled another 270 SS bales, following day (Fri), finished remainder with RB.
> 
> I had ridiculous drying weather (thought I was out west), I have never made hay from cutting a bale in 30 hours before (36 hours yes).
> 
> Just sent the samples to the lab, IIR I post the results.
> 
> Larry


Yeah, some of those days last week were crazy here, 91f, 35% humidity and 16mph winds.

I'm just a little risk adverse right now after losing 700 bales of 1st cut alfalfa on my first field that I cut, and still having a lot of orders to fill.


----------



## skyrydr2

I have a few fields I do that must be done in 24hrs or the bales are below 10% and are slippery dry... I like them around 13


----------



## r82230

Here is the three forecasts for rain on the hay I cut yesterday

70% chance

10% chance and

3% chance.

Here is the amount of rain I got, I get heavier dews than this BT (and I had no dew this morning).

View media item 7546
I could barely call this a spit of rain, enough to stop baling (if I was baling that is).

All the forecasters can claim victory, got rain so 70% one can claim accuracy and the last two can claim close to the actual coverage of an area 3% - 10%, if you measured dry area compared to the wet spots, I say the 3% guy the winner. 

Larry


----------



## Uphayman

With 6+" ,in 36 hours, our area had roads closed and property being threatened. Farmers to the rescue. Manure pumps, pump more than just manure.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674

Uphayman said:


> With 6+" ,in 36 hours, our area had roads closed and property being threatened. Farmers to the rescue. Manure pumps, pump more than just manure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0305.JPG


Be glad you had time and someplace to pump it. UP this way there way nothing anybody could do.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674

Uphayman said:


> With 6+" ,in 36 hours, our area had roads closed and property being threatened. Farmers to the rescue. Manure pumps, pump more than just manure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0305.JPG


Be glad you had time and someplace to pump it. UP this way there way nothing anybody could do.


----------



## KYhaymaker

Not sure why the haybale pic is sideways.

So you can see our farm rolls...it is Ky after all. Sent a bale through the fence and my mother was quick to put up a sign...


----------



## Uphayman

Despite cool temps, high of only 72 yesterday, we had moisture levels under 15%. With a round bale order to fill, both balers were in action. Knocked off 70 acres in 3 -1/2 hours. All squares in by 7:15 p.m. My old carcass was wiped......


----------



## JD3430

Uphayman said:


> Despite cool temps, high of only 72 yesterday, we had moisture levels under 15%. With a round bale order to fill, both balers were in action. Knocked off 70 acres in 3 -1/2 hours. All squares in by 7:15 p.m. My old carcass was wiped......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1092.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1075.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1093.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1095.JPG


I had one of those days...I think it was Tuesday...they're all beginning to run together! LOL
It had rained in the morning and I thought "well, I guess I'll go cut another field, ain't no way we're baling today". 
Then the sun came out, sky was blue, air was dry, and had a nice 15mph breeze. 
Even though we didn't start raking until 2:30pm, We ended up making 135 900lb round bales and quit at 6:30pm. 
Could have gone another hour, but we ran out of field to bale.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674

Uphayman your making me jealous UP here. I cut some hay Thursday and even with tedding and praying it's still at 25% moisture. But our high temps have only been in the low 60s and nights down in the low 40s so theres heavy dew until 1pm then it returns about 6pm so not much dries in a day

Only supposed to be in the 50s tomorrow but near 70 Monday so hopefully I can get it dry and baled before the rains return tuesday.


----------



## Orchard6

I've been having a decent year so far. I've upgraded a few pieces of equipment such as picking up an 8 wheel V rake instead of the old bar rake along with a Ford 3000 gasser to pull said rake and an M&W 1500 4x5 round baler! Everything has worked great so far and 1st cutting is pretty much done. With the rain we've been getting I think 2nd cutting should be good this year too!


















View attachment 76278
View attachment 76278


----------



## somedevildawg

chevytaHOE5674 said:


> Be glad you had time and someplace to pump it. UP this way there way nothing anybody could do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19549.jpeg


Holy crap.....that's crazy.


----------



## IH 1586

Just a couple to get me started this year.

One of my best fields. Qualified for going south.

























All custom baleage done. Everybody else will just have to wait till my dry hay is done. Been kind of slow since they like to call for rain and then no rain.

















My most enjoyable custom field. Makes for good photo ops.

















My son really stepped up to the plate this year running all the equipment.


----------



## KYhaymaker

I guess Ive never seen an open station 4x4 4040...cool tractor IH!


----------



## Gearclash

The pasture where this picture was taken on the 16th has gone under water twice since then. More rain forecasted for tonight.








Today's view.


----------



## IH 1586

KYhaymaker said:


> I guess Ive never seen an open station 4x4 4040...cool tractor IH!


It's original to the farm with the 4th generation now driving it. It's the only one I kept from going through the auction when I quit the first time. I am still trying to find out how many were built to the same specs as this one.


----------



## Vol

Gearclash said:


> The pasture where this picture was taken on the 16th has gone under water twice since then. More rain forecasted for tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 48BEE242-A905-485E-BEAB-5B8CC07CC3F1.jpeg
> 
> Today's view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A7D82BFE-1F77-4C5E-A3EF-CE621067FB7F.jpeg


That is a bad deal for you and your operation Neal.....I have a friend in Southern Illinois that gets a inch or two of rain every day it seems. Here I am burning up.....finally got .29/100ths yesterday.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430

Mowed 51 acres on Sunday. Strong thunderstorms at 8:00PM came in from the west.


----------



## Josh in WNY

JD3430 said:


> Mowed 51 acres on Sunday. Strong thunderstorms at 8:00PM came in from the west.


Ouch, I feel your pain. We have only put up about 150 small squares that weren't rained on and were low enough moisture that I wasn't concerned about them. With all the wet weather, I'm about 2-3 weeks behind right now.

Look on the bright side though, at least is was freshly mowed when it got washed instead of ready to bale! I just put up 8 round bales last night that had been washed 3 times. Lost a lot of leaf and not much green color left, but come this winter I might be able to get a decent price given everyone is having trouble putting up good hay in our area.


----------



## JD3430

Josh in WNY said:


> Ouch, I feel your pain. We have only put up about 150 small squares that weren't rained on and were low enough moisture that I wasn't concerned about them. With all the wet weather, I'm about 2-3 weeks behind right now.
> 
> Look on the bright side though, at least is was freshly mowed when it got washed instead of ready to bale! I just put up 8 round bales last night that had been washed 3 times. Lost a lot of leaf and not much green color left, but come this winter I might be able to get a decent price given everyone is having trouble putting up good hay in our area.


We've made very little hay this year that didn't see some rain.
540 round bales so far. Probably 500 saw some rain. 
Probably another 1,000 round bales to go.


----------



## sethd11

This year is definitely getting written in the book as a poor year for making forage.
Rains every 3 days
Inches at a time.
Barely any good dry small sqaures made.
And nobody can have an accurate forecast.
On the bright side when I find a good completely hay dealer I'm going to bring him a lot of rained on Round bales.


----------



## sethd11

Compost*. Won't let me edit


----------



## OhioHay

Raining here again today. We have only baled dry hay 4 times in the month of June and every time we were dodging rain drops. All hay has went in the barn with lots of acid, as the hay is drawing moisture out of the ground and not getting fully dry. Hope it comes out well, as all goes to the horse market. We have had measureable rain 16 out of 27 days in June. 240 acres of first to go.


----------



## KYhaymaker

Not just a little rain either. Everytime I dump the rain gauge it has over an inch in it. Several times over two inches, and one 48hr period had 4.25!


----------



## slvr98svt

Been a hectic season so far. Started doing a little custom work and have barely had time to do anything of my own. Not all hay pictures but turned some ground so I can at least get my sorghum sudan in for 1 cutting this year. Took my 2 year old for her first time baling to roll up some rained on hay. Was hoping to get a picture of the bale with her but I guess about 4 bales in she got tired. And lastly, was tedding some hay last week and this guy swooped down to grab a mouse or something in front of me!


----------



## MrLuggs

Finally getting a start on the grass/alfalfa fields today!


----------



## endrow

Got 20 acres of second cutting alfalfa off. Wheat was all but ready 5 days ago but Saturday and Sunday we got a much-needed 9 tenths of an inch of rain. They call for rain again all we get is the little spritzers cloudy and humid tried wheat the day before and even though it was down it went through the combine. I did not cut because it was 21% . Should have cut a thousand bushel and tryed to dry it. Now the weather doesn't cooperate and I worry about quality. Wheat dries slow deteriorates very quickly


----------



## r82230

This morning's work (before going to work my other job), moving off the last of this year's 1st cutting RB.





  








The End 1st 2018




__
r82230


__
Jun 28, 2018








The gap is where I did a few more SS bales. And yes the outside 2nd cutting is already 8-10" high, thanks to Michigan's crazy weather. :angry: Yields are above average I guessing (I haven't put all the numbers into my spreadsheet/records yet). 

Larry

PS edit, crunched the numbers, 114% (14% above) of last five year average yields.


----------



## paoutdoorsman

Laid down some super mature Timothy last night. Finally have several days of sun in the forecast. Ground is wet enough that I left full lug impressions on most of the field. Way behind.


----------



## KYhaymaker

r82230 said:


> This morning's work (before going to work my other job), moving off the last of this year's 1st cutting RB.
> 
> The gap is where I did a few more SS bales. And yes the outside 2nd cutting is already 8-10" high, thanks to Michigan's crazy weather. :angry: Yields are above average I guessing (I haven't put all the numbers into my spreadsheet/records yet).
> 
> Larry


That field looks like a pleasure to work in.

That second cutting sounds good, mine isnt growing fast. I couldnt fertilize the week I cut it and been too wet to get on it since so thats probably why. Havent had much sun, have had over 13 inches of rain since I cut it.


----------



## woodland

MrLuggs said:


> Finally getting a start on the grass/alfalfa fields today!
> 2018-06-27 12.51.57.jpg


That's a pretty heavy looking crop. ????


----------



## MrLuggs

woodland said:


> That's a pretty heavy looking crop.


Yeah, probably upwards of 2.5t/ac


----------



## r82230

MrLuggs said:


> Yeah, probably upwards of 2.5t/ac


Did you ted it yet?

Larry


----------



## kentuckyguy

View attachment 76386








Laid down some sorghum sudan today. It was about 36" and I wanted to get to it while we have a dry spell.


----------



## woodland

The project for the last couple of days has been discing down some some land that we have cleared over the past few years. The stuff that was cleared 2-5 years ago has been working down quite nice except some of the poplars regrew 10-15 feet tall but the breaking disc crunched them up with a couple extra passes. 







Dad pulling the 10' breaking disc.









Me with with the 14' medium disc. 
It's not the prettiest finish but we'll float and harrow some leftover cereal seed on it and graze it off this fall. Trying to get it done before Saturday since the forecast is for showers and it's too dry for germination on most of it currently.


----------



## endrow

Second cutting


----------



## endrow

endrow said:


> Second cutting


----------



## CowboyRam

We took our first cut on Monday of this week, but the baling tractor is still being worked on. I am not so sure we are going to get it back this week; may have to have my cousin come over and bale into big rounds. Not sure how we are going to feed them this winter, but I will worry about that then.





  








KIMG0195




__
CowboyRam


__
Jun 28, 2018


----------



## JD3430

The ground has been way too wet to make any really good hay here. It rained a lot while 1st cutting was 3' tall.
Much to my shagrin, My rounds are high teens- low 20's.
I just don't know what else to do....
It seems like in past hay seasons when it's been like this, the bales do seem to lose some of the moisture when they sit a few months.
Not real happy about the higher than normal moisture levels. All my bales get probed before they get unloaded. 18-20% is the limit before they start docking me.
Looks like I'm going to encounter some docking this year. Mushroom hay buyers don't want to buy water. They want to buy hay.
Ive pulled over and probed some of the other "mulch kings" bales in my area. Many of them are 30-35% on my agtronix. Guess I'm not the only one...


----------



## MrLuggs

r82230 said:


> Did you ted it yet?
> 
> Larry


Tedded it with the dew this morning. Ground was too wet yesterday, so let it boil off. Crazy drying day today though, and more tomorrow, looks like it could be the magic 30 hour hay.


----------



## clowers

kentuckyguy said:


> BBFFF0D1-74A0-4579-94EE-BEAE885EA7C6.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BCF7D678-A8BB-4528-93DF-F5584D2576A6.jpeg
> 
> Laid down some sorghum sudan today. It was about 36" and I wanted to get to it while we have a dry spell.


It would be great if you could post some pictures of the finished bales. I have had planting some on my mind, here in East Texas. Good Luck

Scott


----------



## clowers

endrow said:


> endrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Second cutting
Click to expand...

Beautiful farm, lush and green. You are blessed.


----------



## woodland

endrow said:


> endrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Second cutting
Click to expand...

Your second cut is way heavier than our first cut is going to be. Winterkill and dryness has really damaged it so far. Looks beautiful and good luck with it ????


----------



## Hayman1

endrow said:


> endrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Second cutting
Click to expand...

Nice looking Endrow. Beautiful field. Waiting for second cut og here. I don't do alfalfa but the first stuff I cut could be cut now, just waiting to do all at once. Probably another several weeks.


----------



## endrow

Cutting wheat today, Some of the fields are about 75% lodged it's really laying over it's not a fun job but thankfully you can still get it all


----------



## PaMike

Wow, that is down pretty good. Will you have trouble with toxins since its down and it rained so much?


----------



## haybaler101

Evening fly over, tasseling.


----------



## haybaler101

Loading turkeys.


----------



## FarmerCline

endrow said:


> endrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Second cutting
Click to expand...

 That's some really nice looking alfalfa.....looks like a nice yield too. How many days since first cutting?

Hayden


----------



## MrLuggs

Got her all windrowed and ready to start baling, moisture isn't quite there yet, so back inside for a cool drink and then check back about three... yield, well, massive is an understatement, I'm really concerned about getting this stuff into small squares...









The joys of a side-delivery wheel rake, even running it in the most narrow/transport position, I have these monsters.


----------



## Uphayman

I've come to the conclusion, that a lot of folks were sold nasty hay last year. Got three inquiries Monday for hay, all the folks got my number by word of mouth. A moderate sized horse operation with a lot of questions, to wish I offered her come and see our crop, check out our farm, and what we grow. It's a lot easier showing the actual field, then trying to explain what we have available over the phone. Long story short , 86 ton order. 
Weather cooperated this week and the hay made dried quickly and was put up with no rain. While working around a few weather systems during first crop....we've been "rain free bales" so far on first crops production.
View attachment 76410


----------



## Vol

Up, what kind of fine bladed hay is that in the first pic? Everything looks extra good!

Regards, Mike


----------



## Uphayman

Just a simple alfalfa/Timothy mix with maybe a couple pounds of Hakari brome as I cleaned out the brillion grass box. Lower ground went with Magnum 7 wet from Dairyland.


----------



## Hayman1

Uphayman said:


> I've come to the conclusion, that a lot of folks were sold nasty hay last year. Got three inquiries Monday for hay, all the folks got my number by word of mouth. A moderate sized horse operation with a lot of questions, to wish I offered her come and see our crop, check out our farm, and what we grow. It's a lot easier showing the actual field, then trying to explain what we have available over the phone. Long story short , 86 ton order.
> Weather cooperated this week and the hay made dried quickly and was put up with no rain. While working around a few weather systems during first crop....we've been "rain free bales" so far on first crops production.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1151[attachment=76412:IMG_1150.JPG[/URL][URL=https://www.haytalk.com/forums/index.php?app=core&module=attach&section=attach&attach_rel_module=post&attach_id=76414]IMG_1144.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1137.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1156.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1158.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1157.JPG


looking good


----------



## Hayman1

Vol said:


> Up, what kind of fine bladed hay is that in the first pic? Everything looks extra good!
> 
> Regards, Mike


Mike, have you started 2nd og yet? I have a piece cut may 15 that is ready and looks really good but was holding off until the whole field catches up. All that rain we had is paying off now as we have not had a drop in a week, none in the forecast for another week while heat index is over 100. Always 3-4 weeks away from a drought!


----------



## swmnhay

My worst hay season ever.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2002580006421368


----------



## Hayman1

swmnhay said:


> My worst hay season ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2002580006421368


wow, that looks bloody awful, sorry for your mess.


----------



## Vol

swmnhay said:


> My worst hay season ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2002580006421368


That's a bad deal Cy. You and Gearclash Neil are really catching it this year. Feel bad for the both of you.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol

swmnhay said:


> My worst hay season ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2002580006421368


https://www.dtnpf.com/agriculture/web/ag/news/article/2018/06/29/heavy-rains-causing-headaches-corn

Regards, Mike


----------



## kentuckyguy

Baled some sorghum sudan today. Cut this about 36" tall and baled it dry.


----------



## Frantz

Here is my fav so far. Some may have already seen it on various FB groups. On fathers day I was raking and baling hay with my dad and father in law. My dads been a soil conservationist at the USDA his whole career so he's been enjoying actually getting in the fields with me. My FIL grew up on the farm my family now lives on and he's been a huge help. This is my dads first chance to use my 460. Photo edited for a more "painted" look.





  








Fathers Day




__
Frantz


__
Jul 2, 2018


----------



## MrLuggs

MrLuggs said:


> Got her all windrowed and ready to start baling, moisture isn't quite there yet, so back inside for a cool drink and then check back about three... yield, well, massive is an understatement, I'm really concerned about getting this stuff into small squares...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2018-06-30 12.36.02.jpg
> 
> The joys of a side-delivery wheel rake, even running it in the most narrow/transport position, I have these monsters.


Well, 9 hours of baling, 8 shear bolts, and a heck of a lot of cursing later, that field is in the barn... ended up with 2.6t/ac of dry hay, so can't really complain too much.


----------



## woodland

swmnhay said:


> My worst hay season ever.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2002580006421368


Bummer.

We're at the opposite end of the spectrum wishing for more of what you don't want. The other day I was harrowing some seed into some land we cleared and disked down and it was so dusty when the wind was blowing the wrong way I couldn't see the front tires of the tractor.


----------



## northern Ohio baler

My brother put his balewagon on it's side yesterday picking up big bales. And yes we definitely have some hills.


----------



## CowboyRam

We had some excitement last night. Due to the fact that we still have not got our baling tractor back we ended up having my cousin come over and he was going to round bale our hay; he had to take off to go move some cows for his dad, his dad had to go back into the hospital. He just got out last week with blood poisoning; I think he was doing to much, so I ended up running the round baler. This was my first time with a round baler, I sure will be glad to go back to my big square. We ended up with a bale on fire out in the field; I did not notice anything at first, in fact I baled about six bales after the one that ignited, so we had the fire department out. Dang I hate round bales.





  








KIMG0202




__
CowboyRam


__
Jul 4, 2018











  








KIMG0203




__
CowboyRam


__
Jul 4, 2018












  








KIMG0204




__
CowboyRam


__
Jul 4, 2018


----------



## KYhaymaker

Wow, might oughta check bearings on that baler!


----------



## paoutdoorsman

Wow, that bale ignited but the baler didn't? That had to be a close one.


----------



## CowboyRam

The funny thing is we picked up hay yesterday and found some smoldering, at least it did not start. My cousin came by today and we found a bearing that was toast; got it repaired and tonight we start again to get the rest of i done. I will be so glad to get my tractor back, and go back to big squares.

I think we were very lucky the other night.


----------



## Josh in WNY

Maybe... just maybe I'll be able to wrap up 1st cutting over the next week. Let's see how long it takes after I mow for the weatherman to change his mind!









I also tried to get another pic of a round bale a couple miles down the road from me but it was too dark to get a good shot. Not sure if it was another baler issue like you were dealing with, Cowboy, or just a wet bale but one of the round bales out in the middle of the field turned into a nice bonfire. Given the wet weather lately and the fact that it set in the field a couple days, I'm pretty sure it was a moisture issue. Not one of my bales (thankfully) and hadn't been put in the barn yet (really thankfully)... one barn fire in our area is more than enough for a while.


----------



## IH 1586

Josh in WNY said:


> Maybe... just maybe I'll be able to wrap up 1st cutting over the next week. Let's see how long it takes after I mow for the weatherman to change his mind!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forecast.jpg
> 
> I also tried to get another pic of a round bale a couple miles down the road from me but it was too dark to get a good shot. Not sure if it was another baler issue like you were dealing with, Cowboy, or just a wet bale but one of the round bales out in the middle of the field turned into a nice bonfire. Given the wet weather lately and the fact that it set in the field a couple days, I'm pretty sure it was a moisture issue. Not one of my bales (thankfully) and hadn't been put in the barn yet (really thankfully)... one barn fire in our area is more than enough for a while.


Same here. How much rain this past week you get? I should have made hay, those severe storms with flash floods went north south east and west. Never got anything, glad I did not put fertilizer down.


----------



## Farmerbrown2

IH 1586 said:


> Same here. How much rain this past week you get? I should have made hay, those severe storms with flash floods went north south east and west. Never got anything, glad I did not put fertilizer down.


 Same deal hear not enough rain to settle the dust. But could literally see the rain all around a mile south in the next valley they several inches of rain last few days.


----------



## JD3430

Amazing baling weather this weekend. Finally. 
The Mulch King made 225 4x5's @ 900lbs Saturday & Today


----------



## Hayjosh

Made some 25-27 hr hay today. Until I started at Haytalk, I would have defaulted to baling on Day 3 and the hay would have been too dry and more bleached. It was already very dry today, the weather has been perfect this week for making hay, so I waited until the weekend, cut Saturday, baled Sunday. Humidity has been about 40%, full sunshine both days, temps in the 80's. Nice green bales and smells very good.


----------



## Vol

Hayjosh said:


> Made some 25-27 hr hay today. Until I started at Haytalk, I would have defaulted to baling on Day 3 and the hay would have been too dry and more bleached.


Better be real careful hanging around this crowd.....some of our thoughts and ideals might rub off in due time. Like the old adage says, "you are judged by the company you keep".

Regards, Mike


----------



## skyrydr2

I hear ya on the 24 hr hay! We have done this at least 3 times this season!


----------



## Hayman1

Hayjosh said:


> Made some 25-27 hr hay today. Until I started at Haytalk, I would have defaulted to baling on Day 3 and the hay would have been too dry and more bleached. It was already very dry today, the weather has been perfect this week for making hay, so I waited until the weekend, cut Saturday, baled Sunday. Humidity has been about 40%, full sunshine both days, temps in the 80's. Nice green bales and smells very good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_4059.jpg


If you start tying with electric blue twine, those green bales look even better!


----------



## skyrydr2

Doh! Make that 4 times. Just baled the field we cut yesterday at 11:30am. Tedded it out twice and raked it up and followed rake with baler. I would have snapped pics but baling at 2.5-3 mph and kicking bales into a manned wagon is 2 handfuls and I only have 2 so none left to man camera...,


----------



## Hayjosh

Hayman1 said:


> If you start tying with electric blue twine, those green bales look even better!


 Just for you.....(on a broken bale in the barn)

....and they sure do look even better! 9% moisture. Good thing it was only 27 hr hay.









I gotta give a lot of credit to Larry too. Him and I message back and forth a lot and he's really changed the way I think about and do hay, for the better. I've become a lot more efficient and productive this year (I'm even going to be profitable!).


----------



## somedevildawg

Hayjosh said:


> Just for you.....(on a broken bale in the barn)
> 
> ....and they sure do look even better! 9% moisture. Good thing it was only 27 hr hay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_4063.jpg
> 
> I gotta give a lot of credit to Larry too. Him and I message back and forth a lot and he's really changed the way I think about and do hay, for the better. I've become a lot more efficient and productive this year (I'm even going to be profitable!).


Seems I remember a thread about old sayin's so here's one for ya' Josh....if I've heard it once I've heard it 10k times....don't count yer chickens before them eggs go to hatchin'


----------



## Hayjosh

somedevildawg said:


> Seems I remember a thread about old sayin's so here's one for ya' Josh....if I've heard it once I've heard it 10k times....don't count yer chickens before them eggs go to hatchin'


well then you better keep the advice flowin' so I can maintain the trajectory! And send me good weather. It's as simple as that!!!


----------



## skyrydr2

Yup and also "you make hay while the suns' shinin'" boys and that's what we have been doing! 
This last field was a rocky bugga and got a few mower teeth and 3 tedder tines dang it! 
Actually it was more like 29 hours but closer to 24 than 48 lol.


----------



## Hayjosh

skyrydr2 said:


> Yup and also "you make hay while the suns' shinin'" boys and that's what we have been doing!
> This last field was a rocky bugga and got a few mower teeth and 3 tedder tines dang it!
> Actually it was more like 29 hours but closer to 24 than 48 lol.


I drive by some fields out here that look like a potato field with all the rocks sitting on top. Thousands of them. I don't know how you guys do it.


----------



## Josh in WNY

IH 1586 said:


> Same here. How much rain this past week you get? I should have made hay, those severe storms with flash floods went north south east and west. Never got anything, glad I did not put fertilizer down.


Sorry, been too busy between work and getting 1st cutting wrapped up that I haven't had time to check in. The weather for the last week has been beautiful... sunny every day with a good stiff breeze. To answer your question, IH, just before this we had random thunderstorms roll through the area. One spot would get and inch or more an hour while a couple miles away, you wouldn't even see dots of raindrops in the dust... not very conductive to doing hay.

However, between July 6th and 9th, we've done 17.6 acres of really nice timothy grass hay. Total of 56 rounds (of which 50 are being delivered right off the field) and 682 small squares (105 of that was delivered right off the field). I know that's not as much as a lot of you on here do, but it's close to a third of my fist cut, so I'm happy it's in the barn. We only have just under 4 acres to go to wrap up first cutting and my dad will be mowing that today. Here's a couple pics of my dad on the mower. He was working on 8+ acres that we round baled. Managed to get a 5 bale/acre average.















Just like Hayjosh, I've finally gotten some next-day hay put up. The new JD 945 mower with the impeller cranked down and a pass with our old tedder/fluffer was the secret. My dad mowed it mid-day on Friday and I tedded it when I got home from work with the Pequea fluffer tedder. Raked it up as soon as the dew burned off on Saturday morning and baled it that afternoon. The old tedder hasn't been used in I don't know how long, but it worked fine behind the IH 666 (or El Diablo as we've nicknamed it).















The weekend wasn't all work, though. I got to spend Saturday's lunch at the local fire departments antique tractor pull with dad. He and I got a little worried when we realized that all but one of our tractors qualifies as 'antique' for this pull.  I still prefer to 'true' antique tractors and some of these guys take a lot of pride in the their toys.


----------



## slvr98svt

Has been a hectic 2018 with some much needed rain finally in the forecast. Planted about 25 acres of organic sorghum sudan July 3 and 5 into some very dry clay. It has however started to pop up in spots. Hopefully fills in a little better.

Made some 2nd light second cut for an Amish dairy that wanted it off before maturing to much.

And I need to add another wagon or two. 36 at a time is not fast enough!


----------



## cjsr8595

I layed 6 acres of Alfalfa down for a buddy this afternoon. It had some Dock in it and some other misc weeds, its his cattle hay so they won't care. Its a little on the ripe side, but doesn't look bad. Weather is beautiful, full sun, 90, 50% humidity and 10mph wind, looks like it could be ready Friday afternoon.


----------



## Hayjosh

cjsr8595 said:


> I layed 6 acres of Alfalfa down for a buddy this afternoon. It had some Dock in it and some other misc weeds, its his cattle hay so they won't care. Its a little on the ripe side, but doesn't look bad. Weather is beautiful, full sun, 90, 50% humidity and 10mph wind, looks like it could be ready Friday afternoon.


Full sun, 90 degrees, low humidity AND a 10 mph wind? I'd be baling that the very next day if it's tedded.


----------



## Josh in WNY

Finally wrapped up 1st cutting last Thursday. Took a little more work than I had planned on though. Got home the night before and noticed the 4230 was leaning a little. Ended up spending some time in the morning swapping out a flat tire. Luckily, the old tires/rims we took off the 4020 slide right into place.















After that, I got to play a little with the rakes... with only just under 4 acres to do with a tandem hitch, it didn't take too long.















Felt good finishing up the field and dropping the last bale off right in the yard. Now I'm just waiting for some rain to help get things growing for 2nd cut... can't believe I'm actually asking for rain after having it be a pain in the butt for the month before.


----------



## Hayman1

Josh in WNY said:


> Finally wrapped up 1st cutting last Thursday. Took a little more work than I had planned on though. Got home the night before and noticed the 4230 was leaning a little. Ended up spending some time in the morning swapping out a flat tire. Luckily, the old tires/rims we took off the 4020 slide right into place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KIMG0616.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KIMG0617.jpg
> 
> After that, I got to play a little with the rakes... with only just under 4 acres to do with a tandem hitch, it didn't take too long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KIMG0618.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KIMG0619.jpg
> 
> Felt good finishing up the field and dropping the last bale off right in the yard. Now I'm just waiting for some rain to help get things growing for 2nd cut... can't believe I'm actually asking for rain after having it be a pain in the butt for the month before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KIMG0620.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KIMG0621.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KIMG0622.jpg


yeah, same here. always 3 weeks away from a drought!


----------



## Idaho Hay

Well. We finished up on Saturday. 10 days straight, but we got it all done. 222 ton off of 95 acres. This is one of the best years we've had. Good yield and good quality. You know you're doing something right when you have a hay customer tell you, "you have the best hay in the county. Thanks for all the hard work." Those are the things that really keep you going on the last couple of 16 hour days.









If you look close, you'll see my wife and the two girls in that little cab.









This was when we got done baling my new timothy seeding. As horrible as the tractor looked when she got done baling, the hay wasn't too dusty. The dust was mostly due to the exposed dirt being stirred up from around the stubble. That's one thing that I sometimes dislike about new seedings, but thank goodness for sealed cabs.









This is what I love to see at the end of the day.


----------



## Hayman1

Idaho Hay said:


> Well. We finished up on Saturday. 10 days straight, but we got it all done. 222 ton off of 95 acres. This is one of the best years we've had. Good yield and good quality. You know you're doing something right when you have a hay customer tell you, "you have the best hay in the county. Thanks for all the hard work." Those are the things that really keep you going on the last couple of 16 hour days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baling.jpg
> 
> If you look close, you'll see my wife and the two girls in that little cab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty Tractor.jpg
> 
> This was when we got done baling my new timothy seeding. As horrible as the tractor looked when she got done baling, the hay wasn't too dusty. The dust was mostly due to the exposed dirt being stirred up from around the stubble. That's one thing that I sometimes dislike about new seedings, but thank goodness for sealed cabs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clean Field.jpg
> 
> This is what I love to see at the end of the day.


Idaho, your bota needs a bath. How do you see the windrow?


----------



## Idaho Hay

Hayman1 said:


> Idaho, your bota needs a bath. How do you see the windrow?


The leaf blower made short work of it.  That's probably been the best small investment I made this year.


----------



## JD3430

We finished 1st cutting Sunday. 800) 900lb bales. 360 tons. I'm really happy with that.


----------



## woodland

JD3430 said:


> We finished 1st cutting Sunday. 800) 900lb bales. 360 tons. I'm really happy with that.


Good deal????

We're going to start first cut baling tomorrow with 200 acres that should be ready to roll up. Yield is expected to be poor due to heat and dryness........on a good note it should go quick at least????


----------



## MrLuggs

After 80% chance of .45" decided to split around my farm yesterday, time to drop some second cut alfalfa!

85f, 10mph winds, 35% humidity, here's hoping for some speedy hay!


----------



## woodland

Got 190 acres of alfalfa/grass mix rolled up this afternoon. Only did a ton/acre which normally we expect 3-4 ton/acre on first cutting. Got it baled in 6 hours and picked just as quick which is the only good thing besides the color/quality of it. Whoever has cows and doesn't have carryover from previous years is going to be in a pickle. Currently a pretty bad thunderstorm passing over but only spitting rain even though they were calling for a soaker. We knew it wasn't great but didn't expect this. If we don't get any rain soon second cut won't exist.









View of the corner office window today.


----------



## Orchard6

Started 2nd cut on a 6 acre field this week. Ended up with 13 4x5 bales so not to bad for how dry it's been.
View attachment 57AE4895-3352-4FEE-9F52-B44B260590BC.MOV


Obviously it's quite steep country! Lol!


----------



## broadriverhay

My field at present.


----------



## Uphayman

With a front passing through this morning, things dried out quick, and with a weather window opening up it was time to lay some hay. This was a field of 2nd crop from last years experimental seeding of alfalfa/ Hakari brome. In spite of 13" of rain in June 2017( right after seeding), we have a solid stand. With timely rains this summer, all the crops are looking great. I














Haven't seen a woodchuck hole in 30 years, till today.








And a turkey vulture with his sights set on a "conditioned skunk", nice.








Can't beat a 1/2 mile long field.


----------



## Uphayman

Pics didn't go thru first attempt.....Re trying.....


----------



## r82230

Got a little 2nd cutting done last week (1,100+ ss bales, about 300 still getting washed, but I need the rain ).





  








Cutting2nd 2018 07 01




__
r82230


__
Jul 23, 2018











  








Cutting2nd 2018 07 02




__
r82230


__
Jul 23, 2018











  








Cutting2nd 2018 07 03




__
r82230


__
Jul 23, 2018











  








Cutting2nd 2018 07 04




__
r82230


__
Jul 23, 2018











  








Cutting2nd 2018 07 05




__
r82230


__
Jul 23, 2018








Larry


----------



## Tx Jim

woodland said:


> Got 190 acres of alfalfa/grass mix rolled up this afternoon. Only did a ton/acre which normally we expect 3-4 ton/acre on first cutting. Got it baled in 6 hours and picked just as quick which is the only good thing besides the color/quality of it. Whoever has cows and doesn't have carryover from previous years is going to be in a pickle. Currently a pretty bad thunderstorm passing over but only spitting rain even though they were calling for a soaker. We knew it wasn't great but didn't expect this. If we don't get any rain soon second cut won't exist.


Did I understand you correctly that you baled 190 acres in 6 hrs with 1 baler? What was your ground speed?


----------



## cjsr8595

Tx Jim said:


> Did I understand you correctly that you baled 190 acres in 6 hrs with 1 baler? What was your ground speed?


I was thinking the same thing. Hauling the mail!


----------



## Tx Jim

cjsr8595 said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Hauling the mail!


About the highest amount of bph that I'd heard of bales per hr was 50 bph of 4X5+. 190 X 2= 380 bales divided by 6 hrs=63 bph


----------



## woodland

Tx Jim said:


> Did I understand you correctly that you baled 190 acres in 6 hrs with 1 baler? What was your ground speed?


We run two 568 Deere's building full size bales and usually go about 8 mph unless it's a really heavy crop or ugly hills. This is with 27 foot windrows if it's tedded and 38 feet if it isn't. We did a bale every 60 seconds per baler last year in heavy first cut which was great. This year was around 3 minutes a bale due to the pathetic crop. At least dad had a easy time in the bale truck picking them.


----------



## Vol

Adrian is not hampered by little fields and fences like most of us are......it is big country in Alberta. Hard for small field hayers to visualize if you have not seen that country.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tx Jim

woodland said:


> We run two 568 Deere's building full size bales and usually go about 8 mph unless it's a really heavy crop or ugly hills. This is with 27 foot windrows if it's tedded and 38 feet if it isn't. We did a bale every 60 seconds per baler last year in heavy first cut which was great. This year was around 3 minutes a bale due to the pathetic crop. At least dad had a easy time in the bale truck picking them.


I didn't realize you were utilizing 2 balers. I can visualize two 568's baling that much hay in that given amount of time.


----------



## swmnhay

Didn't turn out to bad after being flooded a few weeks ago.2.57 ton acre.


----------



## Gearclash

Sometime you run whatcha brung, although a 295 hp diesel Dodge is beyond excessive overkill for pulling a fluffer. Works well though. Not the first time I've done this.


----------



## clowers

Vol said:


> Adrian is not hampered by little fields and fences like most of us are......it is big country in Alberta. Hard for small field hayers to visualize if you have not seen that country.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I would like to see it.

Scott


----------



## woodland

clowers said:


> I would like to see it.
> 
> Scott


Anyone ever out this way is more than welcome to stop by for visit or stay for a while. On a clear day we can see the snow capped Rockies 200 miles west of us and if you look east there's Edmonton 60 miles to the east. I believe it's a very beautiful area and I'm blessed to be here. Just wish there wasn't snow on the ground 6 months of the year. ☃








Canola looking pretty good considering the moisture situation.








Some of the heifers we're breeding out grazing a hayfield since their pasture ran out.

Beats looking out any office window even at 11:30 pm as I'm pumping water for a bunch of pairs. ????


----------



## woodland

Gearclash said:


> Sometime you run whatcha brung, although a 295 hp diesel Dodge is beyond excessive overkill for pulling a fluffer. Works well though. Not the first time I've done this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 268799C3-A03E-43D2-A2F8-2C661839BC2C.jpeg


Been done here before as well. Hooked the one ton to the tandem NH bar rakes when the 3020 got a flat moccasin 20 miles from home. Had a nice seat and tunes but still no A/C


----------



## r82230

Gearclash said:


> Sometime you run whatcha brung, although a 295 hp diesel Dodge is beyond excessive overkill for pulling a fluffer. Works well though. Not the first time I've done this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 268799C3-A03E-43D2-A2F8-2C661839BC2C.jpeg


Did I do OK on the hills or did you have to shift down a gear or get out and push a little?   Sorry, I just couldn't help my self this morning GC.

Larry


----------



## Gearclash

r82230 said:


> Did I do OK on the hills or did you have to shift down a gear or get out and push a little?   Sorry, I just couldn't help my self this morning GC.
> 
> Larry


In the astronomically unlikely event that I would have had to downshift I would have been in deep crap without 4L because I'm already in 1st gear, turning the engine about 1200 rpm. Stick shift ya see.


----------



## Idaho Hay

Gearclash said:


> Sometime you run whatcha brung, although a 295 hp diesel Dodge is beyond excessive overkill for pulling a fluffer. Works well though. Not the first time I've done this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 268799C3-A03E-43D2-A2F8-2C661839BC2C.jpeg


You do what you need to do to get the job done. One year we raked 100 acres of hay with the Polaris Ranger. It actually worked really good. Smoother going than the tractor.


----------



## slowzuki

First time through the prairies and west was just mind bending the scale. Seeing mile after mile of sections with no farms, just straight fields such that you could farm a piece of ground 20 miles long by whatever without a physical reason to subdivide the fields.

These stacks stuck out in my memory in southern alberta, there was about a mile long section of highway with dozens of these stacks running back from the highway. Photo from about 2000 or so.











Vol said:


> Adrian is not hampered by little fields and fences like most of us are......it is big country in Alberta. Hard for small field hayers to visualize if you have not seen that country.
> 
> Regards, Mike


----------



## woodland

slowzuki said:


> First time through the prairies and west was just mind bending the scale. Seeing mile after mile of sections with no farms, just straight fields such that you could farm a piece of ground 20 miles long by whatever without a physical reason to subdivide the fields.
> 
> These stacks stuck out in my memory in southern alberta, there was about a mile long section of highway with dozens of these stacks running back from the highway. Photo from about 2000 or so.
> DSC02671.JPG


We're not like the southern prairie where fields stretch on for miles. For the most part our quarter sections (160 acres or 1/4 square mile) have about 100-140 acres that are farmable and the rest is slough or ravine. Field sizes range from from about 20 to 140 acres and average about 100 or so. It would be nice to have everything in a block but currently have land spread 20 miles from home. The cows get moved down the road in the fall since most land is fenced and we just stop traffic (mostly "new" Canadians driving gravel trucks) and move them to the next pasture. I know a lot of others can't do this but I guess there's perks to living in Timbuktu. ????

Last year my folks were in your neck of the woods on the Bluenose during Canada Day and they said it was great. I'd like to get out there one day soon but summer is the busy time here and I imagine sightseeing in February is as much fun as it is here.


----------



## slowzuki

We used to drive cattle down the road here too before we had much for policing. Yes February is well, warmer than northern Alberta but same view, snow snow snow!


----------



## JD3430

Gearclash said:


> Sometime you run whatcha brung, although a 295 hp diesel Dodge is beyond excessive overkill for pulling a fluffer. Works well though. Not the first time I've done this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 268799C3-A03E-43D2-A2F8-2C661839BC2C.jpeg


I have always been curious as to why there aren't PTO or hydraulic kits available to the back of a 4WD truck to pull a low HP attachment like a rake or tedder.

I would think my F-350 would be perfect for a tedder or rake. 350HP Diesel, AC, automatic, 4WD, pulls like a champ, short wheelbase, decent ground clearance, even has PTO provision on transmission. Couldn't a PTO power a pump with a hydraulic tank to power a hydraulic powered rake, or a PTO driveshaft to the rear? 
Maybe someone does and I dont know about it...
I mean the truck is already there in the field for fuel and tools, transportation to and from fields. Seems like it would make sense to put the truck to work?


----------



## Farmerbrown2

When I was in elementary school , school district had a Willeys Jeep with a pto that they used to mow grass . I always thought it was pretty cool mow the grass and then drive down the road to the next building a couple miles away.


----------



## CowboyRam

slowzuki said:


> We used to drive cattle down the road here too before we had much for policing. Yes February is well, warmer than northern Alberta but same view, snow snow snow!


Back in the sixties when dad was cow foreman for Warren Livestock out of Cheyenne they crossed I-25. Back then Warren's had a lot of pull here in Wyoming. They had the state patrol out there to stop the traffic, and they had 10 minutes to move the cows across.


----------



## CowboyRam

Barley hay in the stack yard, we had the neighbor bale them for us; they are kind of loose, but it is in the bale. I just wish I could use my baler, dang tractor still ticks me off.


----------



## woodland

CowboyRam said:


> Barley hay in the stack yard, we had the neighbor bale them for us; they are kind of loose, but it is in the bale. I just wish I could use my baler, dang tractor still ticks me off.


Really nice color for barley. Mustn't of seen any rain at all. Seldom does our green feed come off that pretty ????


----------



## CowboyRam

woodland said:


> Really nice color for barley. Mustn't of seen any rain at all. Seldom does our green feed come off that pretty


Yes it does look good. It tried to rain after I cut it, but it was only a few drops. I also cut the neighbors barely, and it was a lot drier than ours; just about all he has is barely straw.


----------



## woodland

This was a great haying weekend here. Humidity dropped, temp went up, and there was a light breeze. Got 730 beautiful bales rolled up and almost caught up to the discbine. Dad was busy hauling and got 300 moved this weekend thirty miles to a friends place. Just have 20 acres to get done before this afternoon when thunderstorms are expected to roll in for a few days. Hope we get some moisture as most hayfields aren't greening up after cutting them. Pasture has started shutting down.........could be a long feeding season coming up shortly.








Nicest field we've done so far at 2 bales an acre.


----------



## Ray 54

All the old 2 ton trucks we hauled grain with that had a pto to run the hydraulic hoist would let you know about it if you left them engaged. They made shifting difficult and would howl as you built rpm's.

I would think a Honda powering a gearbox to make 540 rpm's like your Amish neighbors use would be a cheaper alternative.

There was a time in the 80's that some custom baler guys in alfalfa country here used a Jeep and 3 string balers with the Deutz diesel engine on the baler and special gooseneck hitch. People have been finding farm jobs to use a Jeep for ever since WW2 ended and they were somewhat cheap.


----------



## r82230

Finished up my 2nd cutting yields were better than expected (quality low however, because of waiting for storage area for ss bales).

Cut already, hitting with the tedder





  








Tedding 03




__
r82230


__
Aug 1, 2018











  








Tedding 04




__
r82230


__
Aug 1, 2018








Got it raked, ready to bale, one side of road, then the other.





  








HayRake 24




__
r82230


__
Aug 1, 2018











  








HayRake 27




__
r82230


__
Aug 1, 2018











  








HayRake 31




__
r82230


__
Aug 1, 2018











  








HayRake 35




__
r82230


__
Aug 1, 2018











  








HayRake 38




__
r82230


__
Aug 1, 2018











  








HayRake 39




__
r82230


__
Aug 1, 2018











  








HayRake 37




__
r82230


__
Aug 1, 2018








Baled and loaded (all but 75 bales, seems didn't take enough equipment to the field :huh. Took the dumb operator 2 1/2 hours to load over a 1000 bales. Seems he is slower working in the dark (finished loading at 11.30pm).





  








Load 01




__
r82230


__
Aug 1, 2018











  








Load 02




__
r82230


__
Aug 1, 2018











  








Load 03




__
r82230


__
Aug 1, 2018











  








Load 04




__
r82230


__
Aug 1, 2018








Truck/trailer 420 bales, one wagon 225 the other 300 (yes, no strapping, just load and go with tie grapple ). Sixty bales sold and gone, 420 un-loaded, the wagons will set inside load for now (until asphalt is done and cooled off).

Larry


----------



## Hayjosh

Larry how many helpers do you have putting up all those squares?


----------



## r82230

Hayjosh said:


> Larry how many helpers do you have putting up all those squares?


The magic of the Kuhn system.  I did all the cutting/tedding/raking, I bale the first 445 bales, then my son took over, while my wife and I went to see my sister (she is barely still with us, just waiting for the last breath, second bout with the big C). My son drove the wagons and/or truck around the field as I loaded, in the dark naturally (nothing like a midnight warmed up supper, ahhh, the life of a hay person).

Could have done it alone, but would be slower, driving around field with grapple of hay to get to the wagon/trailer. Even then I can still load about 300+ bales an hour by myself (vs around 400 with wagon being brought closer). Remember I'm using a 15 grapple system.

As a kid (16-18 years old), I can remember doing 1000 bales a day once in a while, but it was a longer day (IIRC) and the old JD14t was tired at the end of the day also (only using 100-125 bale wagons too). Would have been my brother (driving tractor and unloading on the wagon), while I got the business end of the JD and the hay loft stacking duties.

Larry

PS as a side note, my nephew (my dying sister's son), said "I hope you don't care, but I swiped some of your drying hay, bought it down yesterday and let mom stick her head in the bag, to enjoy the smell". For those of who don't grow alfalfa, you don't know what sweet smell you're missing (IMHO).


----------



## woodland

r82230 said:


> The magic of the Kuhn system.  I did all the cutting/tedding/raking, I bale the first 445 bales, then my son took over, while my wife and I went to see my sister (she is barely still with us, just waiting for the last breath, second bout with the big C). My son drove the wagons and/or truck around the field as I loaded, in the dark naturally (nothing like a midnight warmed up supper, ahhh, the life of a hay person).
> 
> Could have done it alone, but would be slower, driving around field with grapple of hay to get to the wagon/trailer. Even then I can still load about 300+ bales an hour by myself (vs around 400 with wagon being brought closer). Remember I'm using a 15 grapple system.
> 
> As a kid (16-18 years old), I can remember doing 1000 bales a day once in a while, but it was a longer day (IIRC) and the old JD14t was tired at the end of the day also (only using 100-125 bale wagons too). Would have been my brother (driving tractor and unloading on the wagon), while I got the business end of the JD and the hay loft stacking duties.
> 
> Larry
> 
> PS as a side note, my nephew (my dying sister's son), said "I hope you don't care, but I swiped some of your drying hay, bought it down yesterday and let mom stick her head in the bag, to enjoy the smell". For those of who don't grow alfalfa, you don't know what sweet smell you're missing (IMHO).


Sorry for what you're going through with your sister. My dads aunt is fighting it as well and not doing great either. Thoughts and prayers are coming your way from us.

I totally agree there's nothing like fresh cut alfalfa on a hot day. ????


----------



## r82230

woodland said:


> Sorry for what you're going through with your sister. My dads aunt is fighting it as well and not doing great either. Thoughts and prayers are coming your way from us.


Sorry to say, the my sister's battle is over earlier this morning. Thanks for your thoughts & prayers.

Larry


----------



## JD3430

r82230 said:


> Sorry to say, the my sister's battle is over earlier this morning. Thanks for your thoughts & prayers.
> 
> Larry


Sorry to hear, Larry. May She Rest In Peace with the Lord knowing her battle with this horrible disease is finally over. 
I've lost a few very close family members to cancer. Watched the battle up close. Put myself in their place many times thinking "could I handle this" and trying to comfort them. It's a cruel disease that is way past time for a cure.


----------



## RockyHill

S



r82230 said:


> Sorry to say, the my sister's battle is over earlier this morning. Thanks for your thoughts & prayers.
> 
> Larry


So sorry for your loss. Your family will be in our prayers.

Jeff & Shelia


----------



## swmnhay

r82230 said:


> Sorry to say, the my sister's battle is over earlier this morning. Thanks for your thoughts & prayers.
> 
> Larry


Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Hayjosh

Very sorry about the loss of your sister Larry.


----------



## glasswrongsize

May she rest from her labors and her works follow her. I pray for the repose of her soul. For her...she is better; for all she left behind, I hope for a small amount of ease learning to live without her in y'all's lives

Mark


----------



## OhioHay

Our sympathies and prayers for you and your family in this time of loss.


----------



## clowers

Prayers for you and all your family.


----------



## Bgriffin856

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Bgriffin856

2018 sure has been a year

Middle May heifer stuck in a rented pasture. Pulled her out she made a full recovery








Few cows on first grass latest we put them out in a few years. Cold wet spring








Insert a Bill Gates quote about something about having the laziest person doing the hardest job because they find the easiest way








"Wow land is cheap in your area" well look at our high yielding crops... spreading fertilizer to try to get it growing. Stuff at home was waist tall








Heifers on rented pasture








Blew sidewall out while plowing








656 was and still is down. 574 isn't the prefer planting tractor but got it done








Planting ground that hadn't been farmed since 2007?








Not my favorite blower tractor but with some patience got it done








Finished planting and started baling hay the same day








Got a good stretch of weather laid out alot of hay end of June. Rim gave out on the 7405 rim wasn't the right one...that's a whole other story. Ended up borrowing a new fangled contraption. Day two of baling and thunderstorms miss us by less than a mile. Held off a hour till it rained just enough we couldn't bale, missed the big storms thankfully. Spent the week of the fourth trying to bale the remaining hay. Get it raked and dried and bale a few bales then it'd rain enough we couldn't bale. Then we were conservative with how much we mowed at once. Had lots of hot dry weather and got alot done, could've been all done with first cutting and started second but played it safe. Got alot of squares made and most rounds gathered and put away before they got much if any rain after baling. Yield was down compared to past years but quality looks better considering. Being hot and dry for three weeks sure made the corn look amazing compared to past years


----------



## endrow

Bgriffin856 said:


> 2018 sure has been a year
> Middle May heifer stuck in a rented pasture. Pulled her out she made a full recovery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_4yru9o_zpsjaxjippt.jpg
> Few cows on first grass latest we put them out in a few years. Cold wet spring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180515_080536_zpswzzzm1qr.jpg
> Insert a Bill Gates quote about something about having the laziest person doing the hardest job because they find the easiest way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180516_185400_zpsov4nubeu.jpg
> "Wow land is cheap in your area" well look at our high yielding crops... spreading fertilizer to try to get it growing. Stuff at home was waist tall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_tkesb2_zpsgr5ekfvc.jpg
> Heifers on rented pasture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180601_172338_zps4il28etl.jpg
> Blew sidewall out while plowing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180602_094036_zps225xpmlh.jpg
> 656 was and still is down. 574 isn't the prefer planting tractor but got it done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180607_160917_zpsmeitilgf.jpg
> Planting ground that hadn't been farmed since 2007?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_qiclnq_zpsnoguhg4n.jpg
> Not my favorite blower tractor but with some patience got it done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180611_183258_zpst2zjppm0.jpg
> Finished planting and started baling hay the same day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180617_172126_zpsdgycjofb.jpg
> Got a good stretch of weather laid out alot of hay end of June. Rim gave out on the 7405 rim wasn't the right one...that's a whole other story. Ended up borrowing a new fangled contraption. Day two of baling and thunderstorms miss us by less than a mile. Held off a hour till it rained just enough we couldn't bale, missed the big storms thankfully. Spent the week of the fourth trying to bale the remaining hay. Get it raked and dried and bale a few bales then it'd rain enough we couldn't bale. Then we were conservative with how much we mowed at once. Had lots of hot dry weather and got alot done, could've been all done with first cutting and started second but played it safe. Got alot of squares made and most rounds gathered and put away before they got much if any rain after baling. Yield was down compared to past years but quality looks better considering. Being hot and dry for three weeks sure made the corn look amazing compared to past years
> https://www.haytalk.com/forums/public/style_images/master/attachicon.gif 20180629_152244_zpsylzvb4ny.jpghttps://www.haytalk.com/forums/public/style_images/master/attachicon.gif20180630_132348_zpspcfxufcx.jpghttps://www.haytalk.com/forums/public/style_images/master/attachicon.gif20180701_143640_zpsnyipiy4f.jpghttps://www.haytalk.com/forums/public/style_images/master/attachicon.gif20180707_180752_zpsxl3gdute.jpghttps://www.haytalk.com/forums/public/style_images/master/attachicon.gif20180702_150113_zpst12gpvxy.jpghttps://www.haytalk.com/forums/public/style_images/master/attachicon.gif20180703_144409_zps0s50w5bj.jpghttps://www.haytalk.com/forums/public/style_images/master/attachicon.gif20180706_165010_zps7phskgsw.jpghttps://www.haytalk.com/forums/public/style_images/master/attachicon.gif20180706_192359_zpsgmk7ihdr.jpghttps://www.haytalk.com/forums/public/style_images/master/attachicon.gif20180708_201120_zpsd6bzmmgk.jpghttps://www.haytalk.com/forums/public/style_images/master/attachicon.gif20180712_142911_zpsc4yeebu0.jpghttps://www.haytalk.com/forums/public/style_images/master/attachicon.gif20180712_174208_zpserwyhcfx.jpghttps://www.haytalk.com/forums/public/style_images/master/attachicon.gif20180714_194203_zpsm2omnwve.jpghttps://www.haytalk.com/forums/public/style_images/master/attachicon.gif20180720_195319_zpsiepzecgv.jpghttps://www.haytalk.com/forums/public/style_images/master/attachicon.gif20180726_134431_zpsh0kpe6on.jpg


 Nice pictures , some real farmng going on there looks good.


----------



## endrow

Pretty wet for hay makin but the corn& beans are growing, took a picture of my grandson standing in the beans and he is getting pretty tall.


----------



## JD3430

BGriffin856

I really like the IH open station 4WD.

looks like youve had lots of stormy weather.

We have had it for almost 4 weeks now. Sunny for 4 hours, then a 30 minute deluge.


----------



## Ranger518

Got 2nd cut in the books.


----------



## Hayjosh

Staging area for 2nd cutting at a field 5 miles from my house. If that dragon fly bomber had dropped his payload he would have taken out nearly all the hay equipment I own except for my tractor and mower.









I also called the weatherman's bluff. Turns out I lost (but in all fairness, so did he. After they took out the rain then this developed). Fortunately it was only a light rain, about 0.2 inches, but I still had to re-ted the field and give it another day to dry.


----------



## Vol

Nice fence Josh and looks quite sturdy....is that for dogs?

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430

Amazing how many of us bale hay under high power lines


----------



## Hayjosh

Vol said:


> Nice fence Josh and looks quite sturdy....is that for dogs?
> 
> Regards, Mike


Thanks. Yeah, it's for our dog and it is quite sturdy. The back yard was already fenced in but the fence was in very bad shape. It was a mega eyesore. I designed and built this one myself wanting a fusion of country and contemporary and I think it came out well. The benefit of the cattle panel is you can easily see out the fence. Took me quite awhile to build and in the process I suffered a yellow jacket attack to the legs (digging out the sod beneath the fence and dug into a nest), which landed me 7 stings and development of an allergy. So now I have an EpiPen and get shots.


----------



## Farmerbrown2

I agree that is a stout fence I bet that would keep hogs in good too.


----------



## Hayjosh

Here's that fence before I replaced it. It was so ugly I couldn't stand to look at it. One of my fields is in the background of this picture.















Here's some other shots once I put the new fence in. Another one of my fields is in the background.


----------



## r82230

Looking at the fence, Josh you must not have small dogs. -_- Good looking fence and field anyhow.

Larry


----------



## Bgriffin856

endrow said:


> Nice pictures , some real farmng going on there looks good.


Thank you I appreciate it. Been a year where things didn't go anywhere near as planned, and felt like things have been going backwards


----------



## Bgriffin856

JD3430 said:


> BGriffin856
> 
> I really like the IH open station 4WD.
> looks like youve had lots of stormy weather.
> We have had it for almost 4 weeks now. Sunny for 4 hours, then a 30 minute deluge.


It's a stout little tractor. Nearly 13K hrs so it gets use. The front en might make it difficult to manuver compared to a 2wd but makes it twice the tractor

We got lucky I think in the past three weeks we've gotten almost two inches if that


----------



## Hayjosh

r82230 said:


> Looking at the fence, Josh you must not have small dogs. -_- Good looking fence and field anyhow.
> 
> Larry


It takes a lot to keep this killer in. :wub:


----------



## Aaroncboo

Don't think osha would approve of the light switch....lol


----------



## CowboyRam

Aaroncboo said:


> Don't think osha would approve of the light switch....lol


The electrical inspector would piss all over himself. On most of our building sites we would have a temporary for each new house we built, and we would have 220 and 110; we set up our compress that ran on 220 so we could use a regular electric cord. We had a wire that we could just stab into the 220 outlet for power for the compressor; well one day the electoral inspector seen that and ran off our cord. He did not like that in the least.


----------



## Hayjosh

Aaroncboo said:


> Don't think osha would approve of the light switch....lol


 That's previous owner handiwork right there. If you think that's bad, you should see the barn...


----------



## MrLuggs

There's windrows here somewhere...









Cutting some of the mixed fields to promote growth after finally getting rain (after no rain for 8 weeks)... the OG has grown about 1/8" overnight. Funny what some water will do.

Anyone got at 24 wheel rake that I can borrow to get this into a baleable windrow?


----------



## glasswrongsize

Been kinda rough here this year finding a window. Had some get rained on...if y'all don't think a tedder is good here, look how if brings the hay (OG and lespedeza) back out of the stubble...lays it right back on top. Heck, you would swear there was no hay there before tedding.

















That was first cutting (which is always light for me)

2nd cutting is a little better (across the fence from the above pics). Still working with the new (to me) wheel rake; windrows are a little wide. Still have to run over a little bit of the windrow to feed the ol' 269. Hay was lodged and looked like crap after mowing, but the yield was there.

















Getting a little hay 40-hour hay stacked in the barn









6-day hay (mostly lespedeza) looks a little worse, but will still make dang fine feed.

















Hard to make 2 day hay when there's a 10% chance of rain when you begin cutting and upon finishing, there is a pop-up that dumps a 1/2 inch...I took a pic of it raining, but you can't see it. IT ONLY RAINED ON 1/3 OF THE FIELD!!!! It's only 9 dang acres and it only rained on part of it??!!!









Quality Control inspection before it gets stacked in the hay loft


----------



## JD3430

Mark,
I hear you on the rain. It's rained every 2-3 days here in the red state of PA since July 10th. While I type this, it is absolutely pouring. My phone is beeping and warning horns going off from all the severe local flooding. I've never seen anything like it. The ground is so saturated, it only takes 1-2" of rain for creeks & rivers to come all the way up their banks again. It'd be nice to see a change in this pattern for area farmers trying to get second cutting done. Prolly take a few weeks to dry out.
Below is a picture taken of my back yard this morning, my neighbors doing their honest best to dump all their downspout water into my back yard.


----------



## r82230

Some folks have their reasons for how the cut their fields (round and round vs back and forth). I'm in the camp of back and forth, while harvesting alfalfa. MSU (my local land grant/Ag school), recommends minimizing traffic areas on alfalfa. This year has been dryer than normal in my area and is the first time that I have visibly noticed the traffic effect on MY hay fields. Normally, I can't see the effect of concentrated traffic areas (MSU counts the stalks and measures closer than I take the time to do, it seems). With exception to my lanes, where the alfalfa dies off that is. 

The first two pictures are from the end of the field (high traffic area), hay is 12"-15" in height.





  








Alfalfa Traffic 03




__
r82230


__
Aug 13, 2018











  








Alfalfa Traffic 02




__
r82230


__
Aug 13, 2018








Here is the same field with low traffic area (hay is 24"-30" in height, even starting to lodge).




  








Alfalfa Traffic 01




__
r82230


__
Aug 13, 2018











  








Alfalfa Traffic 04




__
r82230


__
Aug 13, 2018








This what the middle of the field looked like, before the hay got washed. :angry: This 3rd cutting, wasn't quite dry enough to bale Saturday, then about the time to try baling Sunday, a few sprinkles showed up (1pm), thought I would try again about 4pm. No such luck, seems after the 1pm sprinkles, my field moved south, to the humid southeastern US. You guys have my condolences, I don't know how you guys make hay in areas with high humidity. As I looked across my field, seeing some 'Smokey Mountain' smoke (humid air you could see). Needless to say, moisture of hay never came down to be able to bale. At 5.30pm, hay got washed with 0.16" of rain (was in the 30% chance of rain area). 





  








3rd Cutting Prewash




__
r82230


__
Aug 13, 2018








Tedded it out this morning, my cows will still appreciate it this winter. 

Larry


----------



## somedevildawg

It is a pain, this year has been especially painful, but....If it wasn't challenging, I probably wouldn't be doing it.....it's the only thing that keeps me interested, the $ at the end of the year sure don't "flip my skirt"


----------



## cjsr8595

Cut some hay last week, my 87 YR old Grandpa is instrumental in helping me get this done, he wsa draggin limbs for me and doing some raking. Cut a little over 12 acres of alfalfa and and orchard/clover mix. Yield was not that great, about 3/4 TN per acre alfalfa and a ton per acre on the orchard mix. Sold a few bales. Goign to make my last cut early September. Pic of 4 generations hauling hay heading to McDonalds for lunch.


----------



## CowboyRam

cjsr8595 said:


> Cut some hay last week, my 87 YR old Grandpa is instrumental in helping me get this done, he wsa draggin limbs for me and doing some raking. Cut a little over 12 acres of alfalfa and and orchard/clover mix. Yield was not that great, about 3/4 TN per acre alfalfa and a ton per acre on the orchard mix. Sold a few bales. Goign to make my last cut early September. Pic of 4 generations hauling hay heading to McDonalds for lunch.


Dad is 82 and still at it. He said this is the last year, but he just can't stop.


----------



## IH 1586

CowboyRam said:


> Dad is 82 and still at it. He said this is the last year, but he just can't stop.


Grandpa's 87 and still getting on the wagons and moving small squares


----------



## IH 1586

Finally getting some 2nd done.

Since the topic comes up, the first picture shows the difference in 2 cutterbar styles. The windrow on the left is a JD 630 throwing it to the center and the right windrow is a JD 1360 with alternating discs.

Found that if I took the rake apart they would open up a window. Worked twice, had to get the parts from the machinist before he was done with them.


----------



## Gearclash

Custom work took me to the western edge of the county this week. The Big Sioux River is in the trees below, and the big bins and the hills beyond are beautiful South Dakota.


----------



## r82230

Looks like I'm going to take 3rd & 4th cuttings off this year together (weather dependent naturally). The first three pictures are of a field's 3rd cutting. I don't think I have ever seen hay blossoming with new grow 6" - 12" higher growing along side it.

I have been in a dry year (running about 67% of normal, liquid sunshine :angry. I just got about 1.40" of rain a couple of weeks ago. Whereas the concrete jungle 20 miles west of me (better known as Flint), just got 1.84" last Saturday (I got 0" ). That rain from a couple of weeks ago seem to cause this flush of new/extra growth.

The last picture is the same field before cutting 1st cutting (it's my grassiest field, BTW). The OG was almost non-existent in the 2nd cutting from this field, The grass you see is fox tail, that is growing close to the edge of the field, the OG is extremely short. I didn't have to mow my lawn the whole month of July, because of lack of rain.





  








Alfalfa 01-2018-3




__
r82230


__
Aug 21, 2018











  








Alfalfa 02-2018-3




__
r82230


__
Aug 21, 2018











  








Alfalfa 03-2018-3




__
r82230


__
Aug 21, 2018












  








OG 6year




__
r82230


__
May 30, 2018








This is the same grassy field (pre 1st cutting) I was going to kill off last year and re-seed (ran out of time). Now it might be next year's project it seems.

Larry


----------



## Hayjosh

r82230 said:


> Looks like I'm going to take 3rd & 4th cuttings off this year together (weather dependent naturally). The first three pictures are of a field's 3rd cutting. I don't think I have ever seen hay blossoming with new grow 6" - 12" higher growing along side it.
> 
> I have been in a dry year (running about 67% of normal, liquid sunshine :angry. I just got about 1.40" of rain a couple of weeks ago. Whereas the concrete jungle 20 miles west of me (better known as Flint), just got 1.84" last Saturday (I got 0" ). That rain from a couple of weeks ago seem to cause this flush of new/extra growth.
> 
> The last picture is the same field before cutting 1st cutting (it's my grassiest field, BTW). The OG was almost non-existent in the 2nd cutting from this field, The grass you see is fox tail, that is growing close to the edge of the field, the OG is extremely short. I didn't have to mow my lawn the whole month of July, because of lack of rain.
> 
> This grassy field I was going to kill off last year and re-seed (ran out of time). Now it might be next year's project it seems.
> 
> Larry


I've got a couple fields due for third cut. I was hoping to get home tonight and start mowing, but it started raining. Checked weather.com again, yep, says 1% chance of rain...as I'm looking outside watching it rain. AWIS and Accuweather both called for rain. Now that the forecast is filling back up with rain after a dry summer, it's at least getting the grass growing again, but now the fields that were once staggered are all ready to go at the same time.


----------



## CowboyRam

Cut my Italian Ryegrass today, well I hate to say it but It think there is more Kochia weed and wild grasses than than ryegrass. We were thinking of spraying for the board leaf weeds, but I wonder if we should just burn the whole thing down. We plan on going back to alfalfa next year.


----------



## IH 1586

Spread the last batch of urea yesterday. Weather has not been favorable for making 2nd this year. Can't get more than 2 days and the last attempt was hindered by smoke from the fires. It's the time of year where 3 good days are minimum and won't be long where 4 is required. Still need 2800 small squares to finish off customers before I can put any in the barn. Have had 2nd ready since middle of July and have only done 52 acres out of 150 and of that had to wrap 16 acres because it did not quite get dry enough.

The only thing I can claim is none of the hay has been lost due to rain.


----------



## Bgriffin856

Been frustrating this month baled the last of our first cutting the first weekend of the August still have some standing first given to us yet to get done and second cutting that should've been started a month ago. Most of the rain we were supposed to get kept skirting around us with in literally a mile at times, when we did get rain it was no more than a quarter inch which within an hour or two dust would be dust flying again. Was getting dry but got 2.5-3inches the past two days now fields have standing water in places. That'll really help the pollinating corn and the later second cutting. Which by time we get weather to dry it, it will all be ready to cut. Was hoping to dry it all and bale it as it's easier to feed in our barn than chopping and bagging it

Been stockpiling sawdust








Mowed down poor mans cover crop on some ground that was in corn but needed seeded down but didn't get it done this spring. Been too dry and hard to get the plow in it but since we haven't got any hay cut we've been spreading manure on it so I guess it worked out 








Finally got the proper rim and got the tire on and back to work








Back after six months being worked on.... not a fan of the oval muffler but can't complain. Hopefully good for another 12K hrs or 50 years, whichever comes first








Taken last week


----------



## Troy Farmer

First cutting off one of the fields I had sprigged this spring. Windrows didn't show up good in picture. There is a fair amount of hay there.Other picture is of the field beside ,also sprigged, but has had a little harder time,so I mowed with bush hog.















And my cutting outfit.


----------



## Vol

Troy Farmer said:


> First cutting off one of the fields I had sprigged this spring. Windrows didn't show up good in picture. There is a fair amount of hay there.Other picture is of the field beside ,also sprigged, but has had a little harder time,so I mowed with bush hog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_4252.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_4254.JPG
> 
> And my cutting outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_4253.JPG


You should have a excellent stand next year Troy as it did very well this year. Congratulations.

Regards, Mike


----------



## woodland

Bgriffin856 said:


> Been frustrating this month baled the last of our first cutting the first weekend of the August still have some standing first given to us yet to get done and second cutting that should've been started a month ago. Most of the rain we were supposed to get kept skirting around us with in literally a mile at times, when we did get rain it was no more than a quarter inch which within an hour or two dust would be dust flying again. Was getting dry but got 2.5-3inches the past two days now fields have standing water in places. That'll really help the pollinating corn and the later second cutting. Which by time we get weather to dry it, it will all be ready to cut. Was hoping to dry it all and bale it as it's easier to feed in our barn than chopping and bagging it
> 
> Been stockpiling sawdust
> 20180803_170945_zpsojmtw2c9.jpg
> 
> Mowed down poor mans cover crop on some ground that was in corn but needed seeded down but didn't get it done this spring. Been too dry and hard to get the plow in it but since we haven't got any hay cut we've been spreading manure on it so I guess it worked out
> 20180805_135936_zpsab6d3f8a.jpg
> 
> Finally got the proper rim and got the tire on and back to work
> IMG_8tzbnl_zpsp0vfscvc.jpg
> 
> Back after six months being worked on.... not a fan of the oval muffler but can't complain. Hopefully good for another 12K hrs or 50 years, whichever comes first
> 20180822_165912-1.jpg
> 
> Taken last week
> 20180812_145056_zpsr01whkzj.jpg
> 20180820_135218_zpspbwlb2cw.jpg


Is the sawdust for bedding in the winter? About 10 years ago w e hauled in a big pile of shavings and used them to compost our dead stock in. Worked good but now it's mostly like topsoil with some bone and due to be started over again.


----------



## woodland

Troy Farmer said:


> First cutting off one of the fields I had sprigged this spring. Windrows didn't show up good in picture. There is a fair amount of hay there.Other picture is of the field beside ,also sprigged, but has had a little harder time,
> 
> so I mowed with bush hog.​
> 
> IMG_4252.JPG IMG_4254.JPG
> 
> And my cutting outfit.
> IMG_4253.JPG


Never heard of sprigging before joining here. Interesting to see how things are done in different locales. ????


----------



## Hayman1

Made 355 small squares off 7 ac today, second cutting. Premium hay. Made, sold and delivered. About the same tomorrow but third cutting so we will see what the yield difference is. Sorry, too tired for pics. When you are a one person op, you start tedding at Noon, raking at 1-2 and baling at 3. Run out of humidity at 5:30. That means you have to be humping.


----------



## JD3430

A fox hanging out on top of my bales. I see foxes do this more and more. 
Measuring bales moisture before delivery. These went to a customer with sheep.
Doing some second cutting 
Delivering 22 900 pounders


----------



## woodland

Been busy moving yearlings the last couple of days as they've run out of pasture due to the drought. We grazed hayfields that we intended on baling already and now we're starting to graze some barley and wheat that was destined for the combine but is now becoming cow chow instead. Moved the 500 of them 13 miles over during two days. Had a issue where the slider door on the back of a trailer opened up on my brother and lost 7 head on the highway. Luckily he wasn't moving fast since it was near a stop sign. We managed to rope three of them in the ash lagoon by the power plant and put them on a trailer. This is where the coal ash is pumped as a slurry and it was soft like a muskeg so the heifers couldn't hardly walk on it but the quads and us on foot were ok. Four of them were still on the loose but a neighbor called saying two of them showed up in his herd which is great. Other than that the job went great. My wife, FIL, and I hauled while my brother baited them out of the bush with a bale to the corrals. Kids were great swampers too.








My awesome crew????


----------



## endrow

Desperate Measures needed when weather starts to deteriorate. I still have my 256 rake and it works pretty good yet


----------



## endrow

Forgot the picture. Raking and Sudan grass


----------



## woodland

endrow said:


> Desperate Measures needed when weather starts to deteriorate. I still have my 256 rake and it works pretty good yet


Nothing wrong with that. Our 258 and 260 tandem rakes are in the shed ready to go if the other set goes on strike. Hopefully your weather cooperates. ????


----------



## endrow

Got it baled


----------



## woodland

endrow said:


> Got it baled


Quite the train????


----------



## swmnhay

Better then expected


----------



## paoutdoorsman

Looking good Cy. Did you count the rows?


----------



## Vol

swmnhay said:


> Better then expected


For someone that had to deal with a cold wet spring, you sure did cover a lot of growing season fast!

Regards, Mike


----------



## Lewis Ranch

Don't think I've posted here all summer, no wifi at the new farm so not much internet time anymore. We've been bad dry in Texas just cut the coastal 8 weeks after fertilize 450lbs/ acre and only made 37 bale an acre average. Haven't even pulled first cut off several places as it just ain't worth it. Also have my bale bandit up for sale if anyone is interested in a sure enough good machine, also have a pickup head.


----------



## swmnhay

paoutdoorsman said:


> Looking good Cy. Did you count the rows?


16x36-40

More importantly ear weights are .70-75 lbs and should gain some weight yet
Looking at 33,000 harvest pop.


----------



## stack em up

swmnhay said:


> 16x36-40
> More importantly ear weights are .70-75 lbs and should gain some weight yet
> Looking at 33,000 harvest pop.


Damn rich Nobles county farmers again....

Here's a few pics from 6 weeks ago.


----------



## JD3430

Cut some more today. Notice the white farmhouse across the valley? It's a subject of a famous Andrew Wyeth painting known as "Evening at Kuerner's" 
I attached a picture of the Andrew Wyeth painting.
I hay both sides of the road. The Kuerner Farm and the Kuerners hill also known as "Snow Hill" 
In the picture from the tractor, I'm on top of Snow Hill, looking across at the Kuerner farm.

It's now a National Landmark because it was the subject of many paintings. It's an honor to have become the steward of their land. I get a little choked-up thinking about the old farmer, and how he put his entire life (91 years) on this property raising Brown Swiss cows and hay. I only got to know him in the last few years of his life. It's an honor to have known him.


----------



## swmnhay

stack em up said:


> Damn rich Nobles county farmers again....
> Here's a few pics from 6 weeks ago.


ohhh I had some of that also but most went down fast enough.St James area is nasty looking on hwy 60,worse then here.


----------



## endrow

swmnhay said:


> Better then expected
> https://scontent-ort2-2.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/40056643_2101383163207718_1036674585493241856_n.jpg?
> That is some nice looking corn _nc_cat=0&oh=2d43e9e8dadf6dfb50264c6f7703ba3e&oe=5BED0ADC


 That is some nice looking corn. Here on our farm we had a terrible spring dreary with no sun. We had rain all year we were almost too wet we have good crops here real good crops. But it's far from a record.. I am expecting silage yields to be down a little the early corn is a little on the short side


----------



## endrow

stack em up said:


> Damn rich Nobles county farmers again....
> Here's a few pics from 6 weeks ago.





stack em up said:


> Damn rich Nobles county farmers again....
> Here's a few pics from 6 weeks ago.


 I can sympathize with you from mid-july on we had nothing but rain flooded out several times. In mid August we had a two and a half day. Was 17 and a half inches of rain, and it all came down in downpours. 3 week total for August was somewhere between 26 and a half and 28 in c h e s..


----------



## northern Ohio baler

We are still baling wheat straw. 2 months and 2700 acres later we are about done.


----------



## JD3430

Hit 900 mark last week right at start of 2nd cutting. 
Hoping to make 500 more before end of season. 
Weather has been very problematic and uncooperative 
Making dry hay nearly impossible.


----------



## Hayjosh

I'm not sure if I'll even get my third cutting in because the forecast has now become unrelenting rain for the foreseeable future. We went on a walk tonight after a severe thunderstorm and tornado warning in our immediate vicinity. Nothing materialized, but I did catch a nice sunset and some fog setting in on one of my fields.


----------



## VA Haymaker

Short video of cutting some second cut hay, really clipping my fields, with my John Deere 5055d and Krone 2801cv mower conditioner. Normally I run this mower with my IH Farmall 756 gasser, but I thought I'd try the JD. It is 50 PTO hp per Nebraska test and seemed to handle the mower very well. Can't imagine mowing with the JD in a first cut, just not enough hp IMHO. For this cut, it did great and was thrifty on fuel too...


----------



## Josh in WNY

Well, it's a late start, but my dad and I got the first batch of 2nd cutting done. We custom baled about 11.5 acres of canary grass for one of our regular customers. Yield was only just over a bale an acre, but was some really nice quality. As usual, things were going too well, so when I was 2/3rds done with the field, the front left tire of the 4230 went flat. I had check both front tires and the tires on the baler before I left the farm! Was down for about an hour waiting for my dad to get back to our place, grab a tire of the 4020 and get up to where I was. Still managed to finish up the baling and get home before dark.


----------



## CowboyRam

Thursday night I got 20 acres of Italian ryegrass baled using the new tractor; it sure was a breeze baling with it. I won't feel bad about the Massey going down the road. I think that was the fastest I have ever baled that field, 1.5 hours start to finish; was flying at a 5 mph.


----------



## Hayjosh

leeave96 said:


> Short video of cutting some second cut hay, really clipping my fields, with my John Deere 5055d and Krone 2801cv mower conditioner. Normally I run this mower with my IH Farmall 756 gasser, but I thought I'd try the JD. It is 50 PTO hp per Nebraska test and seemed to handle the mower very well. Can't imagine mowing with the JD in a first cut, just not enough hp IMHO. For this cut, it did great and was thrifty on fuel too...


How much horsepower is recommended for that 2801CV?


----------



## StxPecans

CowboyRam said:


> Thursday night I got 20 acres of Italian ryegrass baled using the new tractor; it sure was a breeze baling with it. I won't feel bad about the Massey going down the road. I think that was the fastest I have ever baled that field, 1.5 hours start to finish; was flying at a 5 mph.
> 
> KIMG0377.JPG


We need to stop saying how good these magnums are, pretty soon all the green boys are going to wise up and take them all off the market.


----------



## VA Haymaker

Hayjosh said:


> How much horsepower is recommended for that 2801CV?


70 hp min as I recall.


----------



## woodland

StxPecans said:


> We need to stop saying how good these magnums are, pretty soon all the green boys are going to wise up and take them all off the market.


I'll put my 4760 up against a red one any day ????

Truthfully if it's paid for with a decent cab and runs like it should that's all that matters. We aren't racists here as there's Deere, I.H. , versatile, challenger, cat, and most of them have 5 digits on the hour meter. 
Looks sharp????


----------



## Josh in WNY

StxPecans said:


> We need to stop saying how good these magnums are, pretty soon all the green boys are going to wise up and take them all off the market.


Part of the reason for that is CaseIH understated the HP on the 51xx/71xx series. Each tractor in the lineup was turning more HP than was stated and that got farmers impressed. Down side of that was when the 52xx/72xx series came out, they accurately stated the HP and farmers bought them thinking they were still going to get the 'extra' power and were very disappointed. The ones that jumped up a model were ok, but those that replaced with the same level model missed out on the HP.


----------



## endrow

No end to the constant battering with these rain events in the county I live in in central Pennsylvania ,if you see a dark cloud anymore it's never this 1/2" thing it's going to be 6 to 10 inches via a cloudburst. Farmer East to me said he had water up to the cows bellies in a free stall barn water up to the first floor windows in the house. He's been there 35 years and never seen nothing like it got some pictures nearby his place half a week after the rain and they still got a lot of high water


----------



## paoutdoorsman

Wow. Hasn't been quite that bad 50 miles south of you. But I do have concerns about working some of my fields for fall seeding.


----------



## luke strawwalker

Lewis Ranch said:


> Don't think I've posted here all summer, no wifi at the new farm so not much internet time anymore. We've been bad dry in Texas just cut the coastal 8 weeks after fertilize 450lbs/ acre and only made 37 bale an acre average. Haven't even pulled first cut off several places as it just ain't worth it. Also have my bale bandit up for sale if anyone is interested in a sure enough good machine, also have a pickup head.


 How you like that caddy??? Been wanting one of those (and a newer mower to put on it...)

Later! OL J R


----------



## Uphayman

We are 9-1/2" above normal for YTD rainfall. Another challenging season for dry hay production. Haven't cut in 4 weeks and I'm starting to get ornery. Putting customers on a waiting list as our supplies haven't kept up with demand. 
We have a phenomenal crop of new seeded tall fescue. The interesting part was the seeding rate..........Zero. We rotate out of old stands by no-tilling oats. Hitting the old fields with roundup, with a 100% kill, fertilizing for 80-100 bushel oat yields. Well the weather both this years, but especially last years........really thru us a curve ball. Had to hire a custom crew to cut,chop ,bunker last years first crop, third week July, when the rain finally quit. Fescue had fully seeded out. Probably bushels of seed per acre dropped. Then this years 9" in June with a nice oat "nurse crop" , and walla..........








Told the grandson "You'll never see a stand like this again.....ever". Oh ,and if your wondering.......it's raining.


----------



## Lewis Ranch

luke strawwalker said:


> How you like that caddy??? Been wanting one of those (and a newer mower to put on it...)
> 
> Later! OL J R


It's a real handy piece. I picked this mower and caddy up in a package deal and ended up selling it after I mowed a couple hundred acres with it. If I was to ever own a 3pt mower again it wouldn't be without a caddy. I think it's a must have.


----------



## StxPecans

luke strawwalker said:


> How you like that caddy??? Been wanting one of those (and a newer mower to put on it...)
> 
> Later! OL J R


I thought you were eyeing that caddy mower combo at boehm tractor?


----------



## IH 1586

Some pictures from the past several weeks. As many can attest to been hell of a year trying to get 2nd dry. Need 3 day window this time of year and by the time we bale were only getting about a day and half and mowing on everything from 20%-80% chance of rain. Been messing around with 4-8 acres at a time instead of 10-20 , just can't afford the risk. Usually end up tedding minimum of 4 times, most of it has been 5, just to keep the hay moving.

This is the best field so far at 58 bales/acre. To bad only 4 acres









Attempting a different method of reseeding with minimal plowing. Only used plows to fill in dead furrow and clean up the edges a little. Rest was done with discs and drags.


----------



## Aaroncboo

Just finished 5 Acres of overdue second cutting this evening. It's supposed to be nice until next Monday and they're calling for Sun and warmth until then. Don't mind the bus it's a movie prop that we kept for some reason... Makes a good hide for coyote hunting though.


----------



## Beav

put down 60 acres of second and third cutting grass yesterday and today another 10 acres of third cutting grass and 25 acres of fourth cutting alfalfa tomorrow no rain until next Thursday hope they are right going to need an extra day to dry but with 2 balers going we should get everything done. Some of the hay cut Sunday should bale tomorrow.


----------



## Hayjosh

I guess I got the break in the weather I’ve been waiting for.


----------



## MrLuggs

Hayjosh said:


> I guess I got the break in the weather I've been waiting for.


Yeah, can finally finish second cut! This year has been a mess


----------



## Josh in WNY

Hayjosh said:


> I guess I got the break in the weather I've been waiting for.


Would you please share that with the rest of us!


----------



## swmnhay

This field was flooded in June with 1-3' covering 90% of the field.I'm surprised it survived.


----------



## woodland

swmnhay said:


> This field was flooded in June with 1-3' covering 90% of the field.I'm surprised it survived.


Would you call that unscheduled flood irrigation?????


----------



## woodland

Hayjosh said:


> I guess I got the break in the weather I've been waiting for.


Your lows are higher than my highs for the next ten days with solid and liquid moisture as well. No haying happening up here anytime soon. Send the heat north when you're done with it...........please ????


----------



## Hayjosh

MrLuggs said:


> Yeah, can finally finish second cut! This year has been a mess


It's been tricky but I've got my three cuts in. I took first cut earlier than everybody else did and cut on Memorial Day weekend when it was very hot. Not amazing yield but it set me up for second cut, and since it really dried out around here in July I had the luxury of picking what days I wanted to do second cut. It's been more difficult to schedule third cut but this will be a great window, and possibly the last.


----------



## r82230

Hayjosh said:


> It's been tricky but I've got my three cuts in. I took first cut earlier than everybody else did and cut on Memorial Day weekend when it was very hot. Not amazing yield but it set me up for second cut, and since it really dried out around here in July I had the luxury of picking what days I wanted to do second cut. It's been more difficult to schedule third cut but this will be a great window, and possibly the last.


With any alfalfa, it should be the last, if you want to maintain the stand, IMHO. I did get some nice alfalfa around Halloween one year, after a hard frost many years ago, but that's like 1 out of 25 or more years. Tough to get 3 days with enough heat/sunshine that late in the season here in Michigan.

You did great getting 3 cuttings BTW. I'm only getting 3 cuttings on about 3/4s of my acreage. I'm like a day behind you with the weather, shooting for knocking down the last 22 acres of 3rd and 25 acres of 4th, soon.

Definitely been a challenging year, to get the crop off. But my yields have been above average. Ah, the advantages/disadvantages of weighing bales and keeping records. 

Larry


----------



## Hayjosh

r82230 said:


> With any alfalfa, it should be the last, if you want to maintain the stand, IMHO. I did get some nice alfalfa around Halloween one year, after a hard frost many years ago, but that's like 1 out of 25 or more years. Tough to get 3 days with enough heat/sunshine that late in the season here in Michigan.
> 
> You did great getting 3 cuttings BTW. I'm only getting 3 cuttings on about 3/4s of my acreage. I'm like a day behind you with the weather, shooting for knocking down the last 22 acres of 3rd and 25 acres of 4th, soon.
> 
> Definitely been a challenging year, to get the crop off. But my yields have been above average. Ah, the advantages/disadvantages of weighing bales and keeping records.
> 
> Larry


I'm learning I don't like alfalfa and prefer the simplicity of grass. Dries down faster and don't have to fret with leaf loss-I'm losing a lot. You just don't get the regrowth like you do with alfalfa or the yield.

I've never even attempted a fourth cut, after third cut I put my stuff away for the winter and begin doing the fall chores in preparation for winter, finish up the remaining outside projects, etc.

One field is still so short I don't think I will even worry about it. I checked it a few days ago and still some pretty short spots, maybe only 8 inches even though there were some thicker spots that made it tempting. But I remember how bad second cut looked. It's 5 miles away down a really washboarded gravel road so is hard on the equipment just to drive it there.


----------



## swmnhay

A bit windy today.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=300632790535061


----------



## paoutdoorsman

Mowing with auto steer there Cy? That's the first sunshine I've seen in 4 days!


----------



## Hayjosh

swmnhay said:


> A bit windy today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=300632790535061


Nice Ag Leader system. My friend's dad owns that company in Ames.


----------



## woodland

swmnhay said:


> A bit windy today.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=300632790535061


Must be those big fans at the edge of the field working overtime. Hopefully they dry that nice looking crop out too????


----------



## Beav

hay cut Sunday baled today 3rd cutting grass 10% moisture so things are looking good but man the dew is taking some color but my customers are lining up to take it.


----------



## Uphayman

After a brutal three weeks of rainy weather,skies cleared last Wednesday and we've cut every day since. Cutting stopped today as Mr. Snodgrass says a system might be coming in late next weekend. We haven't had a 10 day window in years. So while the east coast is getting prepared for a hurricane, we're having blue skies, decent temps,breezes.........life is good. Should have 300 plus acres in ,no rain when this current cut is finished.


----------



## swmnhay

paoutdoorsman said:


> Mowing with auto steer there Cy? That's the first sunshine I've seen in 4 days!


Yes,I got it mainly for planting but why not use it for cutting.


----------



## swmnhay

Hayjosh said:


> Nice Ag Leader system. My friend's dad owns that company in Ames.


very innovative company!


----------



## glasswrongsize

Had a helper reconditioning a field today. Lil feller bailed on during @the 2nd round and rode until the field was done. I thanked him for his company and put him at the side of the field when I as done.

Talking to bugs!!?? What a moron... I do like the Praying Mantis though.

Mark


----------



## Uphayman

Just finished watching Mr. Snodgrass. They're giving us another 7 days........unbelievable!!!!! Down goes another 100. The pace has been NASCAR . This driver is feeling it. Still looking over my shoulder expecting the weather to turn. Hang on troops, we're making progress. 
Prayers are with the folks in "the path".


----------



## IH 1586

Uphayman said:


> Just finished watching Mr. Snodgrass. They're giving us another 7 days........unbelievable!!!!! Down goes another 100. The pace has been NASCAR . This driver is feeling it. Still looking over my shoulder expecting the weather to turn. Hang on troops, we're making progress.
> Prayers are with the folks in "the path".


Wish they could move it a little more to the east for us. Maybe in Oct.


----------



## Josh in WNY

Forecast has cleared up here through Sunday. I'm stuck at work trying to get my dad on the phone to tell him to mow... hopefully he figured it out on his own and is busy on the tractor.


----------



## IH 1586

Just got done knocking down about 25 acres. They are trying for Monday as well, but can't make up their minds yet.


----------



## woodland

My brother just heading out to go start knocking canola down. Had the smack the canvasses to break them loose. Just got this machine this year and the rubber canvas drive rolls are working great compared to the steel ones in the ugly conditions.









Third year in a row with the same conditions.........almost forgetting what it's like to run a combine in dry grain. The dryer will be ready to roll whenever the wheat gets close to 20% but it'll probably be next month before that happens.

The local oil company had a minor leak on a line that ties in wells on some land we lease. They got a vacuum truck in right away and got some cleanup to do. Neighbor driving down the road noticed the smell of crude and gas which is good since this spot isn't visible from a road. Of course it's in the nicest patch of second cut we got but they've always been great with compensation.









If you got sunshine today enjoy it. Our sunflowers are still looking for it????


----------



## r82230

Got about 20 acres of 3rd cutting down, just drove back 45 miles from my other office, wet highway and rain the last 35 miles. BUT doesn't show on any radar, something I never seen before. Low fly rain clouds perhaps???

It rain enough to cause puddles on asphalt / concrete surfaces, don't know if it rained at home (on hay), until I get how to check the rain gauge.

Larry


----------



## MrLuggs

r82230 said:


> Got about 20 acres of 3rd cutting down, just drove back 45 miles from my other office, wet highway and rain the last 35 miles. BUT doesn't show on any radar, something I never seen before. Low fly rain clouds perhaps???
> 
> It rain enough to cause puddles on asphalt / concrete surfaces, don't know if it rained at home (on hay), until I get how to check the rain gauge.
> 
> Larry


I saw it all pass over my fields as I was out teddering, looked like it was going to start dumping out of nowhere - fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Josh in WNY

r82230 said:


> Got about 20 acres of 3rd cutting down, just drove back 45 miles from my other office, wet highway and rain the last 35 miles. BUT doesn't show on any radar, something I never seen before. Low fly rain clouds perhaps???
> 
> It rain enough to cause puddles on asphalt / concrete surfaces, don't know if it rained at home (on hay), until I get how to check the rain gauge.
> 
> Larry


I have another possible explanation... neighbor had a silo fire last week and the local volunteers were out two nights in a row. (Apparently they didn't dump enough water on it the first night and it flared back up.) Anyway, when the trucks started leaving on the first night, one of the tankers went by our place with a 6" fitting on the back of the truck open... he was still gushing water at our house which is 2 miles away from the silo! Did a nice job of washing the road off.

Unfortunately, I didn't get any pictures. It's been a hell of a year in my neighborhood for fires... I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## JD3430

Josh in WNY said:


> It's been a hell of a year in my neighborhood for fires... I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


Scary.
I have to think with all the wet weather we've been bombarded with along with resulting higher than normal moisture hay, more fires are going to be reported than normal.


----------



## Josh in WNY

JD3430 said:


> Scary.
> I have to think with all the wet weather we've been bombarded with along with resulting higher than normal moisture hay, more fires are going to be reported than normal.


The weird thing about this silo fire is that is hasn't been filled with anything since last year. There was a nasty bunch of thunderstorms that moved through the day before the fire, so I'm thinking the silo may have been hit by lightning. It wouldn't take a year for a smoldering fire to make it to the surface, would it?


----------



## PaMike

With it being so humid in our area the hay sure isn't drying down in the barn...


----------



## sethd11

Getting close to the end of the year for hay around here. At the most a other month of grass hay making if your worried about winter kill. Only have about 180-200 acres of hay left to do. Luckily really good yeild as we got a boatload of rain in northern Illinois and it jump-started all hay again.
Also bought an inline baler to test against my side pull balers but I'll put that in a different post. Pretty disappointed.

Beans should be ready by the Monday, neighbors had 13.5 moisture and it's hot and dry around here. Really glad I forward marketed my crops again as corn was 3.00 cash and beans were 7.55 on Thursday.

Tested some corn and it was 101 day corn planted end of April and it's at 25%. Don't mind the picture, I was balancing on a fencepost.


----------



## KYhaymaker

Took this last night. Raked yesterday, but wasnt tedded and not quite dry enough, about 20%. Hoping to let it dry a little more in the windrow today and roll it late this afternoon. Might roll the windrow over with a bar rake when the dew is off.


----------



## CowboyRam

I put our flake of hay into a bale last night, and got all the bales in the stack yard today. Blew out the baler and fixed the airlines; was not getting any air to the knotters. I also noticed that I have rear tire that is leaking air on the tractor I bought last month; looks like I am going to need to replace the rim. I am going to see if I can find a used one.


----------



## JD3430

Bald Eagle doing some scavenging near me


----------



## IH 1586

The first batch of 3rd cutting. The plan was for sweet hay but never made it but will make great baleage. 3 days and tedded twice.


----------



## Hayman1

JD3430 said:


> Bald Eagle doing some scavenging near me


JD, that looks too good for mushroom hay or has it been rained on repetitively?


----------



## JD3430

Hayman1 said:


> JD, that looks too good for mushroom hay or has it been rained on repetitively?


I know right? Very low on weeds. 
That was supposed to be feed hay. 
Now it's just another 60 acres of limp spaghetti


----------



## r82230

Finally got time to upload a few pictures, from almost 2 weeks ago.

Started cutting the last of the 4th cutting, when the fog moved in (yea, I cut early, with dew on hay, day job gets in the way).




  








CuttingInTheFog 1 2018 09 14




__
r82230


__
Sep 25, 2018











  








CuttingInTheFog 2 2018 09 14




__
r82230


__
Sep 25, 2018











  








CuttingInTheFog 3 2018 09 14




__
r82230


__
Sep 25, 2018











  








CuttingInTheFog 4 2018 09 14




__
r82230


__
Sep 25, 2018








Had to take a picture of the lonesome 4th cutting OG heading out.




  








CuttingInTheFog 5 OG 2018 09 14




__
r82230


__
Sep 25, 2018








The new hay shed is coming back into site, as the fog is getting burned off.




  








CuttingInTheFog 5 Shed 2018 09 14




__
r82230


__
Sep 25, 2018








Same view (couple days later, not zoom in, almost 1/2 mile away).




  








CuttingInTheFog 7 Shed 2018 09 14




__
r82230


__
Sep 25, 2018











  








CuttingInTheFog 8 Shed 2018 09 14




__
r82230


__
Sep 25, 2018








Looking back, across the 3 fields almost ready to bale.




  








CuttingInTheFog 9a Shed 2018 09 14




__
r82230


__
Sep 25, 2018








405 of those 'idiot bricks' on the wagon.




  








CuttingInTheFog 9c Shed 2018 09 14




__
r82230


__
Sep 25, 2018








The new shed with a few of them hay bales inside.




  








CuttingInTheFog 9d Shed 2018 09 14




__
r82230


__
Sep 25, 2018








Deer damage in the 3rd cutting (couple of bucks, trying to see who is the better guy is my guess).




  








Deer Damage 2018 09 10




__
r82230


__
Sep 25, 2018











  








Deer Damage2 2018 09 10




__
r82230


__
Sep 25, 2018








And a few of my new equipment that was on a 'slow boat, built in China'. Got almost 40 hours of seat time so far. I see the oid 5000 got in the picture some how. 




  








Telehandler 01




__
r82230


__
Sep 25, 2018











  








Telehandler 02




__
r82230


__
Sep 25, 2018











  








Telehandler 03




__
r82230


__
Sep 25, 2018











  








Telehandler 04




__
r82230


__
Sep 25, 2018








Larry


----------



## endrow

r82230 said:


> Finally got time to upload a few pictures, from almost 2 weeks ago.
> Started cutting the last of the 4th cutting, when the fog moved in (yea, I cut early, with dew on hay, day job gets in the way).
> 
> Had to take a picture of the lonesome 4th cutting OG heading out.
> 
> The new hay shed is coming back into site, as the fog is getting burned off.
> 
> Same view (couple days later, not zoom in, almost 1/2 mile away).
> 
> Looking back, across the 3 fields almost ready to bale.
> 
> 405 of those 'idiot bricks' on the wagon.
> 
> The new shed with a few of them hay bales inside.
> 
> Deer damage in the 3rd cutting (couple of bucks, trying to see who is the better guy is my guess).
> 
> And a few of my new equipment that was on a 'slow boat, built in China'. Got almost 40 hours of seat time so far. I see the oid 5000 got in the picture some how.
> 
> Larry


 nice pictures looks pretty blue in that area


----------



## r82230

endrow said:


> nice pictures looks pretty blue in that area


Blame it on Mike10  and a pretty good local dealership that's still 'family' owned. Mike10 has been overwhelmingly helpful with anything blue/red/yellow (NH colors), except for the sky, he is not that powerful, I think. 

Larry


----------



## glasswrongsize

A couple more pics of bugs n snakes.

Along with the Praying Mantis and Dung Beetle, I really like the Walking Stick. This one is a whopper!









and snakes. Dang snakes take up too much of my time. This 'un took @1/2 hour by the time I picked him up, let him warm himself, calmed him down, let the grandson get up the nerve to touch him, and then turn him loose in a safer spot. Harmful snakes are far and few between here. They're pretty-well all harmless...some are just bigger than others.

















Haying is slowing down enough to enjoy a little nature.

Mark


----------



## somedevildawg

That's a helluva walking stick! They are very strange creatures......


----------



## somedevildawg

Nice Larry, you're gonna love that Tele......id love to have that exact one, perfect size.


----------



## VA Haymaker

r82230 said:


> Finally got time to upload a few pictures, from almost 2 weeks ago.
> Started cutting the last of the 4th cutting, when the fog moved in (yea, I cut early, with dew on hay, day job gets in the way).
> 
> Had to take a picture of the lonesome 4th cutting OG heading out.
> 
> The new hay shed is coming back into site, as the fog is getting burned off.
> 
> Same view (couple days later, not zoom in, almost 1/2 mile away).
> 
> Looking back, across the 3 fields almost ready to bale.
> 
> 405 of those 'idiot bricks' on the wagon.
> 
> The new shed with a few of them hay bales inside.
> 
> Deer damage in the 3rd cutting (couple of bucks, trying to see who is the better guy is my guess).
> 
> And a few of my new equipment that was on a 'slow boat, built in China'. Got almost 40 hours of seat time so far. I see the oid 5000 got in the picture some how.
> 
> Larry


I wouldn't know how to act if I had 4th cutting that tall and thick - or even any 4th cutting... Really looks great. I like the look of the blue New Holland tractors too. The nearest thing we have to that color on our farm is a Ford blue - Ford 3000.

Bill


----------



## glasswrongsize

*Had a nice day to get the last of my corn harvested.*









*Just made the last round, pulled out of the field and put the H into road gear. POP. POP...bluuuuuhhh. Dead in the water; stripped gear on bottom of distributor. Had to do the walk of shame...used the towbar to get the broken-down heap home. Headed down the super slab highway---- F-250 pulling a riderless H which was pulling a one-row picker which was pulling a flair bed wagon. Got a few looks and one HUGE thumbs up from a passerby. I reckon he didn't know it was broken-down and thought I had come up with a new fangled way to use junk more efficiently?*


----------



## r82230

glasswrongsize said:


> KIMG0157.JPG


Wow, what driver/helper, does he/she know how to use the 4 wheel drive if necessary? How about getting a Bud Light? :lol: :lol:

Larry


----------



## somedevildawg

At least he ain't got to worry about none of them pesky car/truck jackers that I hear about.....


----------



## glasswrongsize

r82230 said:


> Wow, what driver/helper, does he/she know how to use the 4 wheel drive if necessary? How about getting a Bud Light? :lol: :lol:
> 
> Larry


That pot-licker don't know much yet; he ain't even hiking a leg yet. He's all heart at trying to do right by me though. He ain't MY dog (he's the wife's), but I am HIS human. I wanted that she should name him Mongo (from Blazing Saddles) or Donk (from Crocodile Dundee). We settled on Amos Moses...we kinda live by ourselves in a swamp.

I'm missing the reference to the "bud lite", but will say that the tractor repair will require an adult beverage. Mechanical problems get treated with Coors Banquet (the brown can) to help with the manual labor, while electrical problems bet bourbon on ice to assist with the slow-down-and-think aspect of chasing angry pixies leaking from their wire cages. This problems gets a shot and a beer chaser as it is a mechanical failure on an electrical system. Makes sense, right?



somedevildawg said:


> At least he ain't got to worry about none of them pesky car/truck jackers that I hear about.....


You got that right. Ain't gotta lock the truck when I go to town either. I do have to clean the windshield and door glass regular as he likes to try to chew though the windows whenever someone gets within 20 feet of the truck. MIrror is also out of whack EVERY time I return. He's just a pup and don't have a mean bone in his body, but ifn I say "sic 'em", it's game on for whatever is in his path.

Stupid IDJUT. He likes to ride in the SxS and likes to run beside of it too. He REALLY likes to race it. Anyhow, when the moron was younger, he bailed out a few times and face-planted in the rocks; he finally learned though...not to refrain from jumping out, but how to do it and hit the ground running. He can jump in OR out of the SxS at or below 12ish MPH. What a goon!!!


----------



## cjsr8595

The last of 2018 is done for us. My teacher training the next generation and doing a little golf cart riding. Its pretty cool that my son gets to spend so much time with this Great Grandpa, we live next to each other on the same farm. Its been a good season for us, we had some incredible weather the past week that allowed us to finally finish up. Lots of rain up there this year, but i have to say not 1 bit of my hay got wet. It was tough but we made it.


----------



## IH 1586

Still trying to finish. Have to pick and choose which fields now as they are saturated. Have 16 acres left on good ground that while it's a pipe dream I'm desperate for dry. Might wait to finish baleage after a hard freeze to help dry it. With 3 days of 80's it was not as dry as I like and fields were wet enough did not want to make more trips with equipment to tedd. The field that I cut out was going approx. 5 bales/acre of 4x4 baleage. Baler is back to its old tricks, not much fun trying to roll out 1000 lbs+ bales.


----------



## somedevildawg

Wow, that's a pretty snake....what kind is it? Nice looking saturated ground as well.....will the screwed up bale wrap like it is, or did you have to re-roll it? Boy do I hate re-rolling.....beautiful farm.


----------



## IH 1586

somedevildawg said:


> Wow, that's a pretty snake....what kind is it? Nice looking saturated ground as well.....will the screwed up bale wrap like it is, or did you have to re-roll it? Boy do I hate re-rolling.....beautiful farm.


Pretty sure it's a garter. Don't usually see them this big. Re rolled the bale. They don't wrap good if they have partial net, especially for resale. Had 5 total. 2 previous day and 3 on this day. found an adjustment out but did not make a difference. Toward the end I would turn baler to use the sun to see if net was on before dropping. Could not go with monitor, it would show net but nothing on bale. Going to have to take baler to shop and check everything if I do more.

Another picture of the snake and one I almost stepped on in the creek.


----------



## swmnhay

Don't look anything like our garter snakes here.


----------



## JD3430

A rare sunny day here last week. 
Was able to bale about 30 of 82 acres in this picture. I started cutting it 4 weeks ago. 
First cutting in July only took a week to do all 82 acres.


----------



## Vol

IH 1586 said:


> oward the end I would turn baler to use the sun to see if net was on before dropping. Could not go with monitor, it would show net but nothing on bale. Going to have to take baler to shop and check everything if I do more.


I wonder if TxJim has a thought on the misses?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol

IH 1586 said:


> Another picture of the snake and one I almost stepped on in the creek.


Yep, very mature female garter snake....and a banded water snake....we have both here.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Uphayman

Another confirmation that I'm mentally unstable. Started knocking down more hay yesterday. 34° at the start, warmed all the way up to 37° late afternoon. What was weird was having to run the heater in the cab. Stay tuned...........


----------



## Tx Jim

IH 1586 said:


> Re rolled the bale. They don't wrap good if they have partial net, especially for resale. Had 5 total. 2 previous day and 3 on this day. found an adjustment out but did not make a difference. Toward the end I would turn baler to use the sun to see if net was on before dropping. Could not go with monitor, it would show net but nothing on bale. Going to have to take baler to shop and check everything if I do more.


Have you checked adjustment on micro switch on RH end of net wrap attachment? Have you been diligently greasing the 2 difficult to see grease fittings on each end of net wrap attachment? Have you checked surface net wrap brake tension?


----------



## IH 1586

[quote name="Tx Jim" post="940376" timestamp="1539431527"]
Have you checked adjustment on micro switch on RH end of net wrap attachment? Have you been diligently greasing the 2 difficult to see grease fittings on each
end of net wrap attachment? Have you checked surface net wrap brake tension?[/quote

Brake tension good. Switch good. Why are the grease fittings hard to see? When I had the pan hanging to clean off roller there was some build up of mud and debris on it. Did not look to bad and was out of time so neglected it. Found the pan out of adjustment on the side that was missing regularly, so felt good about that.

If I bale again just going to go through it and clean pan and adjui and should be good to go

I have found that if I'm in baleage that is wetter than I like I have more net issues.


----------



## Tx Jim

Although I would like to try baleage I probably will never get the opportunity. There are very few silage balers in my area baling wet hay. The 2 grease fittings(key 16) point down & unless operator is a midget has to lean over a little to get a good view of the fittings. I was experiencing some net cut off problems with low voltage warning(monitor is wired directly to battery via a circuit breaker). I had my operator grease those fittings & net started operating correctly & low voltage warning disappeared. My operator ejects a bale every once in a while with bale only partial wrapped. Operator states there's no error code shown on monitor which I think is ""weird"". This makes me think he's opening gate a split second to quickly. My neighbor was having net problems & he asked me if I knew any solutions. I asked him if he had been faithfully greasing these fittings & he stated "huh" because he didn't know they were there. He greased his fittings & net problems went away.

I realize you have probably been faithfully greasing yours.


----------



## IH 1586

Tx Jim said:


> Although I would like to try baleage I probably will never get the opportunity. There are very few silage balers in my area baling wet hay. The 2 grease fittings(key 16) point down & unless operator is a midget has to lean over a little to get a good view of the fittings. I was experiencing some net cut off problems with low voltage warning(monitor is wired directly to battery via a circuit breaker). I had my operator grease those fittings & net started operating correctly & low voltage warning disappeared. My operator ejects a bale every once in a while with bale only partial wrapped. Operator states there's no error code shown on monitor which I think is ""weird"". This makes me think he's opening gate a split second to quickly. My neighbor was having net problems & he asked me if I knew any solutions. I asked him if he had been faithfully greasing these fittings & he stated "huh" because he didn't know they were there. He greased his fittings & net problems went away.
> 
> I realize you have probably been faithfully greasing yours.


They don't point down anymore. I wondered if they were positioned differently when you said hard to see.


----------



## Tx Jim

I think they point down on my 467 BUT it's been a while since I pointed them out to my baler operator PLUS I'm not very agile. The most important thing is the fittings get greased regularly.


----------



## rajela

468 They point straight out but are still kind of hidden from view.


----------



## Uphayman

The rest if the story.......cut 60 acres last Friday and Saturday (Hakari brome/alfalfa). Got an inch of snow early Sunday morning. Melted off Monday afternoon, ran the tedder Tuesday. Felt it late that afternoon and was pleasantly shocked......pretty dry! Daytime temps in the lo 40's. Had to wait till almost dark yesterday to rake with 40+ mph winds making it impossible to do windrows. A balmy 19° this morning. Rain possibly tomorrow morning. Raked as soon as frost was off. Never thought of plugging in 4960. Of course it needed a boost and some plug in time. To the field......what.......13% hay !!!!!!! Get the grandson on phone ," get the round baler going, we'll fill some reamaining round bale orders." I go to a straight OG field, little wetter(22%) put the juice to it. Fields are clean, bales are in, life is good.



























It is possible, a bit challenging to say the least.


----------



## KYhaymaker

Wow. Glad you got it done. Wouldnt have thought that was possible. Once again proves I dont know what I dont know lol.


----------



## Ray 54

Would that be freeze dried hay.


----------



## JD3430

Weather conditions 50* and sunny. Finally it's drying out, but now it's cold and the sun is low. Still baling hay over mud.
Caught a quick pic of this bloodthirsty fox dining on small injured mammals while baling yesterday.
While walking from one field to another, this cute little bulldog came off his front yard to greet me.


----------



## rajela

That Fox will eat that cute little Bulldog if he gets a chance.


----------



## Uphayman

Folks: A formal introduction for UPhaydog. Meet Zoey May. She likes to cut hay, chase the cat, and evacuating the chickens out of the coop. That usually takes about 3 seconds! 7 hours cutting today and not a whimper.


----------



## Hayman1

Uphayman said:


> Folks: A formal introduction for UPhaydog. Meet Zoey May. She likes to cut hay, chase the cat, and evacuating the chickens out of the coop. That usually takes about 3 seconds! 7 hours cutting today and not a whimper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1485.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1483.JPG


Nothing like a lab in the cab!


----------



## endrow

Still plugging away combining soybeans and trying to make hay. Also have a fair amount of wheat and rye to stick in the ground yet haven't had a stretch of weather this nice since the 20th of July


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Endrow, Nice mobile repair shop you got there!  Just need to drag a concrete slab along with you!  And maybe a bit of roof!


----------



## chevytaHOE5674

Uphayman I can't believe your still making hay down there. In this part of da UP we haven't had 2 dry days in a row in 6+ weeks. Lots of 40s and rain or 30s and snow UP this way.


----------



## OhioHay

Probably mowed our last hay of the year yesterday. Still have 40 acres I would like to make, but 30 day forecast doesn't look promising and I have wrapped enough hay. We will continue green chopping for the beef until it either gets to muddy or the snow to deep.


----------



## Uphayman

chevytaHOE5674 said:


> Uphayman I can't believe your still making hay down there. In this part of da UP we haven't had 2 dry days in a row in 6+ weeks. Lots of 40s and rain or 30s and snow UP this way.


It's been an experiment. Never cut this late. Learning that temperatures in the teens pretty well zaps the stem moisture out, along with alfalfa leaves. This is pretty much grass hay. Currently in a 7 day window with temps in the mid 40's. Running preservative as needed. Have a 100 acres down and that will be it for 2018. It was tough to pass up the volume that was out there ,with orders still needing to be filled. I wouldn't suggest making hay this late to anyone with a weak stomach.


----------



## IH 1586

Uphayman said:


> It's been an experiment. Never cut this late. Learning that temperatures in the teens pretty well zaps the stem moisture out, along with alfalfa leaves. This is pretty much grass hay. Currently in a 7 day window with temps in the mid 40's. Running preservative as needed. Have a 100 acres down and that will be it for 2018. It was tough to pass up the volume that was out there ,with orders still needing to be filled. I wouldn't suggest making hay this late to anyone with a weak stomach.


Any advise on making dry hay this late. After reading your posts, I'm still holding out hope and would really like to give it a shot . We do use preserve and would be able to wrap if need be.


----------



## endrow

IH 1586 said:


> Any advise on making dry hay this late. After reading your posts, I'm still holding out hope and would really like to give it a shot . We do use preserve and would be able to wrap if need be.


As soon as you get a hard frost cut , if you don't it deteriorates quickly .We have some cut know and will do the t he at killing frost. There is some risk that if you get killing frost and immediately a 10 day spell of on and off rain there wont be a cuttable crop


----------



## MrLuggs

Do you guys cut higher or anything to leave enough stubble on the ground to protect the crowns? It was always drilled into me never to cut later than 15th September (in my neck of the woods, that's a month before first frost) so there's sufficient regrowth to prevent winterkill.


----------



## Uphayman

Cutting a 4" stubble. In our area the rule is it's ok to cut October 1st or first frost, whichever comes first. While we were able to do most of our alfalfa mixes with leaves still intact, the last 40 acre field lost the leaves and will be sold as grass. Fields with high fertility will hold leaves a little longer. But 19° shuts things down right now. Also finding that straight OG is slower to dry than bromes. It might have to be hit twice with the tedder. The one thing I like is the color. If you can bale it with no rain the green is awesome. The other challenge is the minimum time to bale in the afternoons. Starting at roughly 1pm and it's over by 4:30. We were lucky we had 32% humidity the last day we were baling.

Will share more as my learning curve increases.........which is usually by trial and error.


----------



## Hayjosh

This is what my off season nights look like


----------



## JD3430

Baled yesterday. Finally have the sunny, windy weather weve been hoping for since June. Its cold at night and mid 50's for a daytime high. Light frost at night.

One more 15 acre patch to go and is a wrap on the 2018 "season of flood & mud". All the equipment is covered in brown water stains.


----------



## Uphayman

Final thoughts on late October hay making. You can get brome, orchard grass ,alfalfa to freeze dry to a level baleable with preservative. Tall fescue does not. Finished the last field with a lot of juice applied, but will have to feed those TF bales over the next couple weeks . Beautiful feed, just wouldn't dry enough to market. Today was not kind to hay balers. Fog this morning, overcast this afternoon, and rain moving in tomorrow. Finished for 2018......... now my stomach can heal.


----------



## PaMike

JD3430 said:


> Baled yesterday. Finally have the sunny, windy weather weve been hoping for since June. Its cold at night and mid 50's for a daytime high. Light frost at night.
> 
> One more 15 acre patch to go and is a wrap on the 2018 "season of flood & mud". All the equipment is covered in brown water stains.


I got some second cut done. Tedded it 3 times, rolled it over then rolled it again right before the big square baler came. Beautiful stuff. Nicest, and only horse hay I made all year. Moisture was at 13-14%. The wind really dried it down even though we didn't have much hot sun...


----------



## endrow

PA Mike this is some weather it's been 3 months since we had 5 days of nice weather in a row we got a lot done


----------



## somedevildawg

Here too......best Wx we've had all year for making good hay.


----------



## JD3430

Only lasted a few days here. Got an inch of rain last night and more today and Monday.
Right back into "mud-mode" again


----------



## slowzuki

Trying to clean shop to get new to me 8 basket Tedder in for an overhaul. I think my son may have been in here unless GI Joe is fastlining in to put that 336 plunger back in for me.


----------



## KYhaymaker

Love it. I fought a thousand wars like that in my youth. Then when Red Dawn came out, I knew farming would have to wait until I killed me a stack of Russians. Thankfully we never had that war with the Soviets. Kids now better be training for China. I hope they are, in backyards and local woods and fields all across the free world.


----------



## JD3430

slowzuki said:


> Trying to clean shop to get new to me 8 basket Tedder in for an overhaul. I think my son may have been in here unless GI Joe is fastlining in to put that 336 plunger back in for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2A65ABAD-5807-4CAB-8518-157C4EBD7538.jpeg


8 star??? Hey now!!
Ahhh so is the Fransgard for sale?


----------



## swmnhay

A lot of corn stalk bales getting made now.Video is a friend of mines bales,he will bale close to 15,000.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2179625655401795


----------



## IHCman

Pretty cool video. Does your friend bale all that just himself with one baler or does he have a crew that helps him? I'm guessing multiple balers. Can't imagine baling that many plus moving them off the fields.


----------



## Vol

Moving them off would be the worst part for me.....dang that was a lot of bales. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## Aaroncboo

I bet he has the trailer train like the video in the other thread. Lol


----------



## r82230

Vol said:


> Moving them off would be the worst part for me.....Regards, Mike


Na, moving them would be easy, just release the brakes they would all roll to the bottom (at least in the video I seen, I was wondering what was holding them in place, Velcro perhaps  :lol: :lol: ).

Larry


----------



## slowzuki

I've never tedded with that fransgard but my NH 163 is nearly due for a rebuild. Found a big Kuhn 8703? this spring that was "field ready" lol. 1000$+ of parts later we are about ready to start the rebuild. I knew it needed work given the price tag but seller refused to reply to texts or answer phone after shipper delivered.

Make it look bigger sticking it on a small tractor lol:



JD3430 said:


> 8 star??? Hey now!!
> Ahhh so is the Fransgard for sale?


----------



## swmnhay

IHCman said:


> Pretty cool video. Does your friend bale all that just himself with one baler or does he have a crew that helps him? I'm guessing multiple balers. Can't imagine baling that many plus moving them off the fields.


He is running 3 balers and has been known to hire another to get it done.He is useing a self loading /unloading bale trailer that holds 14 bales and grouping them for picking up later so they can knife in manure and do fall tillage.


----------



## Farmineer95

Harvested some beans with a neighbor last week. Some wildlife present, one buck with a bone white rake, hard to see in the picture, one possom, one or two rabbits. All still safe and sound.


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

https://1drv.ms/f/s!Arz-zHa9DbYgiFaKSRl0bq_vPjS7 hope this works......anyway, new toy time????????put 700 through it now. Would have been a lot more but it is a horrendous year down here. Worst drought that any living farmer can remember. And it is far from finished.


----------



## paoutdoorsman

Nice rig Hay diddle diddle.


----------



## JD3430

Hay diddle diddle said:


> https://1drv.ms/f/s!Arz-zHa9DbYgiFaKSRl0bq_vPjS7 hope this works......anyway, new toy timeput 700 through it now. Would have been a lot more but it is a horrendous year down here. Worst drought that any living farmer can remember. And it is far from finished.


Love that baler. Would look really nice behind my MF 7495


----------



## endrow

Got three and a half days of Fairly nice weather between Rains . Soybeans would not go through the combine until just 8 hours prior to the next rain got 50 acres of soybeans planted after wheat in July combine Thursday afternoon


----------



## endrow

Sorry I wanted to post some bean and deer pictures


----------



## endrow

Sorry for the multiple posts I don't know why it first the pictures did not want to attach and it just posted it. But it did zoom in on two of the boys with pretty nice racks , I thought the pictures came out pretty good of the deer it was just luck cuz I was putting off tons of dust at the combine it was getting dark and I was moving along pretty good and I actually do steer the combine


----------



## northern Ohio baler

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. Still trying to make some hay.


----------



## JD3430

northern Ohio baler said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone. Still trying to make some hay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1542912849789346874131653108856.jpg


Nice tedder. I like my Pequea, too.

But LOVE the Deere slayer pulling it even more!


----------



## northern Ohio baler

Yeah a little over Kil but it's got a cab and it's only 30 degrees outside and windy.


----------



## Lewis Ranch

After owning the bandit for almost 5 years I replaced it with a baron. Baling square hay is actually fun again and something to look forward too. I've been so busy this week I haven't got many pictures.


----------



## woodland

Only "haying" going on up here is the moving and feeding of it.








Loaded out a load of grass bales this morning for our cattle dealer who lists our yearlings on the internet for sales. He was in a panic although a week ago he said he was just interested in it. Some people don't plan ahead very well.








Kinda feels like I'm the centre of attention........ or is it the feed wagon??








And another 950 happy meals served.......... toys not included ????

Now off to pick another load of bales to feed the yearlings this afternoon. Might even finish in the daylight today which hasn't happened in a while for me.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Woodland, now that's my take on "Black is Beautiful"!


----------



## woodland

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Woodland, now that's my take on "Black is Beautiful"!


Thanks. ????

That's my Mom's favourite saying about our herd too. Of course I bought a red bull since my buddy gave me a great deal and he's one of the nicest ones we got but I still get razed over that to no end. Don't let my family know but I secretly enjoy stirring the pot every now and again. ????


----------



## Josh in WNY

Haven't posted in a while, but I'm glad this hay season is over. Still have about 30 acres of second cut still on the field (we normally only get two cuttings) but did find that the round baler will handle the 2nd cutting just fine. The bales are a little like giant sponges since it's a fixed chamber baler, but the hay was pretty good with only a few moldy spots due to wet wads in the bales. We were pushing the weather window on them, so it wasn't really a surprise.

I was so busy getting the second cut rounds put up and moved that I didn't get any pictures, but I did snap a bunch from the day after Thanksgiving. That is the day that my uncle has all the Christmas trees cut and moved up to the house and it has turned into a big family event. If I could get a hay crew like this, I wouldn't need the stacker wagon! We ended up with about 80 trees in the yard for sale, but that doesn't include all the trees that family members take themselves... probably cut about 100 trees in total. I learned well from my dad and make sure I'm always driving the tractor. Ended up with my JD 2520 on the wagon (which has seen far more trees than hay bales in the last decade thanks to the stacker wagon) because the driveway into the field was pretty icy and I needed the differential lock just to get up the hill to the road. My uncle's JD 50 was put on the smaller trailer this year instead of the wagon since it was hard to run the hand clutch and ride each brake to keep from spinning... keeps you on your toes though. A couple hours of fun with the family wrapped up with some hot dogs for lunch is all it takes.


----------



## Josh in WNY

Final 2018 hay pictures from me... delivered the last of the hay on Saturday. Good and bad feelings about this... part of me is wishing I had more to sell as this is going to be a good year on prices, but the other part of me is glad to not have to be driving all over the countryside in the snow.

Time to start cleaning up and getting ready for next year!


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

Cut 60 ac of lucerne today. Looking at temps of 105 to 112 from Thursday till at least Monday. Might be a challenge to have a dew......


----------



## OhioHay

Nice looking crop!


----------



## Vol

Hay diddle diddle said:


> 20181223_125932.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20181223_125927.jpg
> Cut 60 ac of lucerne today. Looking at temps of 105 to 112 from Thursday till at least Monday. Might be a challenge to have a dew......


Very pretty....with those temps you don't have to worry much about stem moisture. It just makes for some long nights but beautiful color. Good luck.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

Finished raking this morningJust waiting for a mild dew to lift


----------



## Hay diddle diddle

Less than 3 days drying for this lot


----------



## paoutdoorsman

Beautiful stuff Hay diddle diddle.


----------



## Vol

Really fine stemmed and it looks like heavy with leaves. Looks good enough to put some Balsamic dressing on a bowl of it and eat it myself. As pretty as I have seen in a while diddle.

Regards, Mike


----------



## r82230

Good looking stuff diddle, but unlike Mike, I prefer mine plain...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.so I can enjoy the delicate favors better (my cow's prefer it plain too ).

Makes me think of my Grandfather and his nightly shot of Tennessee whiskey, he wanted it plain. "Don't put nothing with it or in it, you would wreck the delicate flavors" , was one of his favorite lines.

Larry


----------



## endrow

Have some wheat that has some cheap chickweed at henbit growing in it. Sprayed 40 acres yesterday fields are wet they had dried out to a point of just being tacky. I was looking for better conditions, as damp as it is now I hope to herbicide dried properly before the ring


----------



## Bgriffin856

Finally starting to get caught up with everything. Didn't get any second cutting dried to bale till second week of September also did some first cutting. Even then it got half inch of rain the day after mowing a quarter inch the next day and sprinkles the day of bailing. Ended up not getting all the first cutting made that was given to us. Got a few days the end of September first of October that was dry enough without making too big of a mess that we were able to mow and chop enough second cutting to fill the 14ft silo and half the 12ft silo. Two days mowing three days chopping. ...spent one night going till 2a.m to finish before the rain. Rain it did could've chopped more but everything turned into a mudpit. Dried out enough by second week of October we started corn silage started the wettest field....first load was almost full took several half loads having two tractors hooked together gave up on that field after four trips around. Still two acres waiting to be picked. Rest wasn't too bad had some wet spots that hung things up at time. But very fortunate we got it at the right time before it got really wet and only left a small amount standing in wet spots. Finished up November 5th then went straight into cleaning and spreading manure getting ready to bring youngstock in. Was wet enough we basically had cows in in the middle of October and only did six days worth of fall grazing of second/third cuttings instead of 6-8+ weeks like normal. Still have alot of second cutting still in the fields was a big beautiful crop. Sickening, not going to have much if any carryover of forage this year. Im hoping 2019 will cooperate better. Thankful we got in what we were able to. I know we aren't the only ones but still disgusted































































































Nothing good happens after midnight wheel fell of a wagon, bag come off the bagger and bent a tongue on a wagon.....three days later the 856 almost caught on fire. Wire going from alternator to battery got pinched between two heat shields when they put it back together after the overhaul. Got extremely lucky as it could've happened at anytime running or not.





















Had to jump the 7405 daily weak battery and cold don't mix








Had some pleasant days too














Then it got really wet. Luckily we left the gravel ground for last. Has one wet spot where the gravel runs out but it was like a dream. Between the dry stretch we had this summer and getting planted late it set the corn back enough that by November it still had quite a bit of moisture more than it looks


















































Seemed to have done alot of this














A shame








A few projects this fall: 574 got injectors rebuilt, seal replaced on injection pump that was leaking fuel into the crankcase, new water pump and radiator








Replaced all the rake tines, replaced the back of one forage wagon, all new sides on another and a couple new uprights on the other


----------



## endrow

Bgriffin856 said:


> Finally starting to get caught up with everything. Didn't get any second cutting dried to bale till second week of September also did some first cutting. Even then it got half inch of rain the day after mowing a quarter inch the next day and sprinkles the day of bailing. Ended up not getting all the first cutting made that was given to us. Got a few days the end of September first of October that was dry enough without making too big of a mess that we were able to mow and chop enough second cutting to fill the 14ft silo and half the 12ft silo. Two days mowing three days chopping. ...spent one night going till 2a.m to finish before the rain. Rain it did could've chopped more but everything turned into a mudpit. Dried out enough by second week of October we started corn silage started the wettest field....first load was almost full took several half loads having two tractors hooked together gave up on that field after four trips around. Still two acres waiting to be picked. Rest wasn't too bad had some wet spots that hung things up at time. But very fortunate we got it at the right time before it got really wet and only left a small amount standing in wet spots. Finished up November 5th then went straight into cleaning and spreading manure getting ready to bring youngstock in. Was wet enough we basically had cows in in the middle of October and only did six days worth of fall grazing of second/third cuttings instead of 6-8+ weeks like normal. Still have alot of second cutting still in the fields was a big beautiful crop. Sickening, not going to have much if any carryover of forage this year. Im hoping 2019 will cooperate better. Thankful we got in what we were able to. I know we aren't the only ones but still disgusted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 189107-1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180905_132913-1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180922_192742-1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180928_145141-1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180930_203909-1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20181001_204845-1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20181010_162019-1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20181010_173608-1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20181010_173608-1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20181012_131110-1.jpghttps://www.haytalk.com/forums/public/style_images/master/attachicon.gif20181012_160924-1.jpghttps://www.haytalk.com/forums/public/style_images/master/attachicon.gif20181016_185026-1.jpghttps://www.haytalk.com/forums/public/style_images/master/attachicon.gif20181016_170039-1.jpghttps://www.haytalk.com/forums/public/style_images/master/attachicon.gif20181018_144721-1.jpghttps://www.haytalk.com/forums/public/style_images/master/attachicon.gif20181019_171946-1.jpg
> Nothing good happens after midnight wheel fell of a wagon, bag come off the bagger and bent a tongue on a wagon.....three days later the 856 almost caught on fire. Wire going from alternator to battery got pinched between two heat shields when they put it back together after the overhaul. Got extremely lucky as it could've happened at anytime running or not.
> https://www.haytalk.com/forums/public/style_images/master/attachicon.gif 20181020_000713-1.jpghttps://www.haytalk.com/forums/public/style_images/master/attachicon.gif20181020_001711-1.jpghttps://www.haytalk.com/forums/public/style_images/master/attachicon.gif20181023_144827-1.jpg
> Had to jump the 7405 daily weak battery and cold don't mix
> https://www.haytalk.com/forums/public/style_images/master/attachicon.gif 20181024_170303-1.jpg
> Had some pleasant days too
> https://www.haytalk.com/forums/public/style_images/master/attachicon.gif 20181025_171027-1.jpghttps://www.haytalk.com/forums/public/style_images/master/attachicon.gif20181025_171840-1.jpg
> Then it got really wet. Luckily we left the gravel ground for last. Has one wet spot where the gravel runs out but it was like a dream. Between the dry stretch we had this summer and getting planted late it set the corn back enough that by November it still had quite a bit of moisture more than it looks
> https://www.haytalk.com/forums/public/style_images/master/attachicon.gif 20181101_153713-1.jpghttps://www.haytalk.com/forums/public/style_images/master/attachicon.gif20181101_154249-1.jpghttps://www.haytalk.com/forums/public/style_images/master/attachicon.gif20181101_154330-1.jpghttps://www.haytalk.com/forums/public/style_images/master/attachicon.gif20181104_132433-1.jpghttps://www.haytalk.com/forums/public/style_images/master/attachicon.gif20181104_143811-1.jpghttps://www.haytalk.com/forums/public/style_images/master/attachicon.gif20181104_160700-1.jpghttps://www.haytalk.com/forums/public/style_images/master/attachicon.gif20181105_140526-1.jpghttps://www.haytalk.com/forums/public/style_images/master/attachicon.gif20181105_152743-1.jpg
> Seemed to have done alot of this
> https://www.haytalk.com/forums/public/style_images/master/attachicon.gif 20181115_160445-1.jpghttps://www.haytalk.com/forums/public/style_images/master/attachicon.gif20181219_153642-1.jpg
> A shame
> https://www.haytalk.com/forums/public/style_images/master/attachicon.gif 20181203_144312-1.jpg
> A few projects this fall: 574 got injectors rebuilt, seal replaced on injection pump that was leaking fuel into the crankcase, new water pump and radiator
> https://www.haytalk.com/forums/public/style_images/master/attachicon.gif 20180910_225850-1.jpg
> Replaced all the rake tines, replaced the back of one forage wagon, all new sides on another and a couple new uprights on the other
> https://www.haytalk.com/forums/public/style_images/master/attachicon.gif 20180919_135009-1.jpghttps://www.haytalk.com/forums/public/style_images/master/attachicon.gif20181018_112733-1.jpghttps://www.haytalk.com/forums/public/style_images/master/attachicon.gif20180919_130500-1.jpghttps://www.haytalk.com/forums/public/style_images/master/attachicon.gif20180903_191242-1.jpg


 what a season what a year... from the pictures it looks like you had good corn. Your red tractor without any decals on is that an 826


----------



## SVFHAY

Your description is good Griff, "Then it got really wet". All year we kept saying, it has to dry up some, it didn't. Good riddance 2018.


----------



## JD3430

SVFHAY said:


> Your description is good Griff, "Then it got really wet". All year we kept saying, it has to dry up some, it didn't. Good riddance 2018.


Finding out another unsuspected and negative aspect of a soaking wet 2018: To the "uneducated" land owner/non-farmer, many of whom I farm for, they think we did a less than good job of farming their land. They complain about mud on their driveway, some ruts here or there accessing their property, or delayed and untimely removal of hay from their property due to torrential rains.
With all the rains, trying to politely explain to them the situation isn't easy.

Q: "Why haven't you removed the hay bales yet?" 
A: "because if I remove them when it's mushy, there will be field, lawn & driveway damage" 
Q: "so when will you remove the bales?" 
A: "when the ground is dry or frozen"?
Q: "when will the ground be frozen"? 
A: "I don't know".

Had this conversation about 30 tim s this year.

I had another complain about "unsightly yellow streaks in the fields". This was because we cut hay then got several days of unforecasted rain. They told me the grass would die because the cut crop laid on top of the grass for about 10 days before we could get it dry (if you call it dry, it baled at 20% +). 
There were yellow streaks for about 2 weeks, then the grass repaired itself. I would have thought they were going to sue me for "duress" because of the yellow streaks.

I swear it was as if they thought we were in control of the weather.....
After 2018 was pretty much done, I was talking to another hay farmer at one of my fields and I said to him if you could make hay this year, you could make hay on Mars. 
He wholeheartedly agreed.


----------



## Ray 54

JD3430 said:


> Finding out another unsuspected and negative aspect of a soaking wet 2018: To the "uneducated" land owner/non-farmer, many of whom I farm for, they think we did a less than good job of farming their land. They complain about mud on their driveway, some ruts here or there accessing their property, or delayed and untimely removal of hay from their property due to torrential rains.
> With all the rains, trying to politely explain to them the situation isn't easy.
> 
> Q: "Why haven't you removed the hay bales yet?"
> A: "because if I remove them when it's mushy, there will be field, lawn & driveway damage"
> Q: "so when will you remove the bales?"
> A: "when the ground is dry or frozen"?
> Q: "when will the ground be frozen"?
> A: "I don't know".
> 
> Had this conversation about 30 tim s this year.
> 
> I had another complain about "unsightly yellow streaks in the fields". This was because we cut hay then got several days of unforecasted rain. They told me the grass would die because the cut crop laid on top of the grass for about 10 days before we could get it dry (if you call it dry, it baled at 20% +).
> There were yellow streaks for about 2 weeks, then the grass repaired itself. I would have thought they were going to sue me for "duress" because of the yellow streaks.
> 
> I swear it was as if they thought we were in control of the weather.....
> After 2018 was pretty much done, I was talking to another hay farmer at one of my fields and I said to him if you could make hay this year, you could make hay on Mars.
> He wholeheartedly agreed.
> 
> The joy of dealing with people,even more so when they have money to buy land as a play thing. Also they speak and expect instant action. Another form of citydots equal to horse people.


----------



## sethd11

Mars humidity is pretty low.


----------



## VA Haymaker

endrow said:


> Have some wheat that has some cheap chickweed at henbit growing in it. Sprayed 40 acres yesterday fields are wet they had dried out to a point of just being tacky. I was looking for better conditions, as damp as it is now I hope to herbicide dried properly before the ring


Not to cold to spray I guess? I've thought about hitting our fields, but so much rain. What herbicide are you spraying and rate per acre? Thanks!


----------



## endrow

I am using Harmony extra @ .5 ounce .. they say for the product to work the daytime temperature must exceed 40 degrees for at least 3 hours. Due to the fact it rains every 3 days here I knew the day I sprayed it would rain that night. Everything dries very slowly this time of year so I was hoping to herbicide would dry enough to take the rain. As far as the fields being too wet we had some fields that you could not have driven across but fortunately those did not need sprayed, I had to be very careful at the ends or anytime I turned in regards to ripping things up. I am planning on spraying everything in the spring with another pass of Harmony extra. I know the conditions were not Optimum and my thought was I would not do it if it cut tracks but I would do it if it just ripped up a little Grain on the top. I know I damaged some grain I will use the same sprayer for two two more passes and I can follow the same tracks. Winter annuals can ruin a stand of wheat sometimes you have to do what you have to do. With this crazy weather I worked like heck to get the beans off and actually get wheat in, I'm not going to lose it


----------



## Hayman1

When I was involved with wheat yield test plots in the 80s we sprayed winter annuals with banvel and 24d in February and it worked well on chickweed and henbit. Don’t remember temp range but it is usually pretty cold most days. That said there are no fields around here that I would put a machine in. Guy next door still has corn to do. Tried thanksgiving but the moisture was way high. Guy across the road just got his corn and beans done early in the week aheadof the last rain


----------



## endrow

Going to be an interesting year for the cereal grains we planted wheat only a week late and planted the barley on our usual time and the barley and wheat that we planted his way on behind and the cereal Rye that we planted November 1st which we often do is just coming through the ground


----------



## Lewis Ranch

endrow said:


> I am using Harmony extra @ .5 ounce .. they say for the product to work the daytime temperature must exceed 40 degrees for at least 3 hours. Due to the fact it rains every 3 days here I knew the day I sprayed it would rain that night. Everything dries very slowly this time of year so I was hoping to herbicide would dry enough to take the rain. As far as the fields being too wet we had some fields that you could not have driven across but fortunately those did not need sprayed, I had to be very careful at the ends or anytime I turned in regards to ripping things up. I am planning on spraying everything in the spring with another pass of Harmony extra. I know the conditions were not Optimum and my thought was I would not do it if it cut tracks but I would do it if it just ripped up a little Grain on the top. I know I damaged some grain I will use the same sprayer for two two more passes and I can follow the same tracks. Winter annuals can ruin a stand of wheat sometimes you have to do what you have to do. With this crazy weather I worked like heck to get the beans off and actually get wheat in, I'm not going to lose it


Can y'all not use planes up there?


----------



## endrow

There are planes in the area it's hard to get one we are just not popular with those people with r terrain and smaller fields


----------



## Farmerbrown2

I know a guy next valley over was no tilling rye last week. I don’t know his plan but who knows it may work.


----------



## endrow

Farmerbrown2 said:


> I know a guy next valley over was no tilling rye last week. I don't know his plan but who knows it may work.


 I have 60 acres where I bailed fodder the first week of December and the cereal Rye never got sowed . I grew the seed and I have it I was tempted to plant it just before Christmas but it rained and rained... occasionally we get conditions to stick something like that in late February in the event that would happen I may just go for it and stick it in. If it don't happen I got some super socks laying around I'll just bag it out they get the truck empty and planit next fall


----------



## Bgriffin856

endrow said:


> what a season what a year... from the pictures it looks like you had good corn. Your red tractor without any decals on is that an 826


We had a good growing season. Was warm and dry with timely rains after end of May and was hot and humid till middle of October then boom basically winter. We were lucky to miss the feet of rain the was in the eastern part of the state. But seemed to get a light rain every2nd-3rd day after July 20th with humidity was nearly impossible to dry hay but didn't get wet here till end of September. The tractor is a 856, been a good one


----------



## Bgriffin856

SVFHAY said:


> Your description is good Griff, "Then it got really wet". All year we kept saying, it has to dry up some, it didn't. Good riddance 2018.


Up here after a certain period if it's wet it usually stays wet. There have been some exceptions but they are rare


----------



## Chuck

Hay right out of the dryer


----------



## Bgriffin856

New years day we finally got the second cutting that we baled in September unloaded. The mow should still be full to the peak in this spot.... got some round bales moved out of the old part of the barn and equipment moved in. A couple more steps to being caught up from 2018


----------

